#ubuntu-community-team 2010-10-25
<cjohnston> jcastro: ping
<vish> czajkowski: where are the crew supposed to meet?
<sense> good evening
<nhandler> lol, we already have a video from jono up for UDS-N: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vqe-kOlPd-U&feature=feedu
<sense> nhandler: Hurray!
<doctormo> Is anyone here in Olando?
<doctormo> i'm stuck at the airport
<doctormo> and could do with some help.
<cjohnston> whats up doctormo
<cjohnston> whats wrong
<doctormo> Can't find my shuttle buddie. Stranded.
<cjohnston> who is your shuttle buddy?
<doctormo> Ryan Lortie
<doctormo> I see Fabián Rodríguez should be here soon too, so perhaps he will want to share too.
<cjohnston> right now it looks like his flight is estimated to arrive at 210
<cjohnston> for both of them
<doctormo> 2:10am? that might explain a lot. Ryan's flight wasn't even listed on the board.
<cjohnston> it looks like they are on the same flight
<doctormo> cjohnston: Looks like it, hmm. I wonder why I read that wrong.
<doctormo> cjohnston: Thanks for your clearer eyes. :-)
<doctormo> I wonder if I should wait for them?
<cjohnston> my clearer eyes need to go to bed
<cjohnston> totally up to you dude...
<doctormo> If I remember Orlando has no public transport and no walkways, so you have to drive or fly (if your super man)
<cjohnston> ya.. pretty much
<cjohnston> the bus system sucks
<doctormo> I don't think I can afford my own bus/taxi, so I guess I'm waiting for tomorrow.
<duanedesign> doctormo: there is a public transit but no bus stops close to hotel
<cjohnston> and caribe is WAY too far to walk
<doctormo> cjohnston: That's good, I'm not staying there, I couldn't afford the hotel.
<cjohnston> where are you staying?
<cjohnston> same place we talked about?
<doctormo> Holiday Inn Express, 1 mile south of the carab-ka-ching.
<duanedesign> the bus will get you within 2miles of caribe
<cjohnston> still too far to walk
<cjohnston> lol
<doctormo> 2 miles south or north?
<duanedesign> both
<doctormo> (if the bus is still running)
<duanedesign> le t me see
<doctormo> well if it's 2 miles south, I might as well take it, it's still going to be  mile to walk.
<cjohnston> looks like mears will get you to the caribe for 20$
<cjohnston> or round trip 33
<duanedesign> http://trip1.golynx.com/tripplanner/#7=1%253b8=201010242305%253b550=5%253b100=1%253b11=230%253b12=5280%253b13=4%253b9=0%253b16=itinerary%253b1=28.385065408982243%253b2=-81.30876398159022%253b14=1%253b0=1%253b3=10550%2520s%2520access%2520rd%252c%2520ORLANDO%253b4=28.340884442486086%253b5=-81.48250395033882%253b15=1%253b6=3060%2520vineland%2520rd%252c%2520Osceola%2520County
<duanedesign> lol
<nhandler> duanedesign: Look at the times for that trip
<duanedesign> and the 12 mile walk to the first stop :P
<nhandler> That is a 5.5 hour trip ;)
<nhandler> True ;)
<doctormo> duanedesign: And it's not possible to walk out of the airport, I asked last time I was here.
<duanedesign> doctormo: from what i can tell, it is too late for the public transit out of the airport :/
<doctormo> yea, 8pm basically is the cut off for that.
<paultag> doctormo, take a cab
<doctormo> paultag: Aye sir, will be checking prices next.
<paultag> doctormo, godspeed :P
<duanedesign> doctormo: cost me about 45 bucks for the cab
<doctormo> duanedesign: couldn't you have waited? ;-)
<vish> the meers shuttle is $20
<duanedesign> :)
<doctormo> There is no way I can justify $45 though.
<nhandler> Might be worth just finding a quiet corner in the airport and catching some sleep (shouldn't be too hard) until someone else shows up.
<doctormo> vish: I will check that out, thanks.
<doctormo> Time to sleep my laptop and execute on these ruminations.
<duanedesign> good luck
<paultag> whoah wait doctormo
<paultag> nhandler, doctormo: Don't sleep! You'll be left laying in the corner like a hobo
<paultag> doctormo, get the mission done and crash at the hotel. Much love, godspeed!
<paultag> I know, I was left sleeping at an airport
<paultag> lesson learned, I'll tell you what
<czajkowski> a;loha
<czajkowski> aloha
<kim0> hey
<czajkowski> kim0: gutted yer not here
<czajkowski> :(
<kim0> yeah crappy .. are you up that early !
<czajkowski> becasuse goig to bed at 1am my body says it's had enough sleep
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> stupid body
<kim0> hehe :)
<kim0> apt-get install ntp
<Pendulum> akgraner: morning :P
<akgraner> Pendulum, :-) morning
<akgraner> czajkowski, hey you're awake
<czajkowski> aye
<Pendulum> we're all awake
<czajkowski> of course
<akgraner> yay!
<czajkowski> what time are folks heading to breakie at ?
<czajkowski> I beleive the JD I was drinking last night was getting stronger and stronger with less and less coke in it
<Pendulum> czajkowski: I believe you
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<Pendulum> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> howdy Pendulum
<duanedesign> czajkowski: what is the crew irc channel you created?
<AlanBell> duanedesign: she kicked me out of it!
<duanedesign> :P
<czajkowski> no I didnt
<czajkowski> I pointed out what it;s for
<czajkowski> I didnt op up :p
<duanedesign> i went up to the bar last night for the crew meeting. I did not recognize anyone though. I was a little late getting down there
<czajkowski> duanedesign: I have a glass of jd in my hands at all times
<czajkowski> Pendulum: is/was beside me in wheel chair
<AlanBell> czajkowski: ok, encouraged me to leave, but nicely as always :)
 * Pendulum hugs AlanBell 
<duanedesign> czajkowski:  ahh, i think i might of seen you :)
<czajkowski> heh
<duanedesign> that was the first time i had ever been to a bar that packed and no one was watching the football game. :)
<czajkowski> can anyone get on gobby ?
<kim0> czajkowski: post 6523
<kim0> port*
<czajkowski> ok
<popey> czajkowski: its down i think
<czajkowski> pjust got on
<czajkowski> but damn slwo
<czajkowski> so is the net actually
<Pendulum> also you have to use the new gobby
<czajkowski> justvery laggy
<cjohnston> the net connection is bad here
<doctormo> Jono is talking....
<czajkowski> if the guy behind me does not stop talking he will get throttled
<cjohnston> hehehe
<Pendulum> czajkowski: I'll help
<doctormo> "Sorry I accidentally punched you in the face."
<Pendulum> doctormo: oops sorry I ran over you
<doctormo> lol!
<cjohnston> uh huh
<doctormo> Bah, Mark contrasting Free Software with Commercial software. Even though Free Software can be commercial software.
<doctormo> This is why I have no confidence in the ubuntu software center's ability to deliver commercial free software.
<doctormo> It never gets worded right.
<czajkowski> and it only took you 2 hours to start :p
<czajkowski> tke that conversation to #ubuntu-uds channel
<doctormo> good point
<czajkowski> I know I'm getting good at this lark
<czajkowski> :p
<czajkowski> clearly the candy and coke is working ;)
<cjohnston> and jack
<czajkowski> :D
<Technoviking> all I have to say is, oh boy.
<Technoviking> czajkowski: ping
<czajkowski> pong
<akgraner> jcastro, I added today's video sessions to the wiki
<Technoviking> akgraner: ping
<popey> http://askubuntu.com/questions/9424/why-is-ubuntu-11-04-switching-to-unity in case anyone has some insight and fancies sharing it
<czajkowski> nice
<czajkowski> tweeted
<vish> jcastro: ^ popey's Q  in askubuntu.. maybe someone can copypast jono's reply or maybe link it..?
<vish> copy-paste*
<nlawson> hello ... i was hoping to have a professional conversation with someone who might have the time
<nlawson> i am currently at Media Bridges in Cincinnati Ohio
<nlawson> and am requesting that an Ubuntu Developer attend a small fucnction on Nov 8th at 1pm
<nlawson> that would involve a Proctor and Gamble Senior Researcher who would be interested in developing a dialogue with your community
<duanedesign> nlawson: hello
<nlawson> duanedesign
<nlawson> hello
<duanedesign> nlawson: this week everyone is at a Developer Summitt, so you might have a hard time catching someone
<nlawson> ah
<nlawson> im in conversation with paul tagliamonte in the ubuntu-us-oh chatroom
<nlawson> and he is working to bring about an amicable situation for the function
<duanedesign> nlawson: yeah  he is a good contact
<duanedesign> nlawson: good luck, gotta head into a meeting.
<nlawson> make something aesthetically stunning when you get a chance
<czajkowski> paultag: oi buddy yer missing from council channel get yer bum in there
<nhandler> dholbach: maco reported that the HoF stopped updating the askubuntu stats a few days ago, any ideas?
<nhandler> Also, does anyone else think that blueprints for stuff like UDS should really all be assigned to teams with individual work items assigned to individuals? Having a blueprint assigned to an individual just feel wrong to me
<czajkowski> it's for the burn down charts nhandler
<czajkowski> as a team cannot be assessed
<nhandler> czajkowski: I thought the burnout charts worked off of the work items in the whiteboard (as that is the real number of tasks remaining, not the # of blueprints)
<czajkowski> yes it works off the whiteboard
<czajkowski> but a team still cannot be responsible
<czajkowski> ie we have the LC assigned to the LC atm
<czajkowski> but that needs to change
<jussi> nhandler: I fixed the blue print
<nhandler> czajkowski: Sounds like a bug in the burn down charts if you ask me.
<Technoviking> is Charlie from IS team at UDS?
<czajkowski> looking for him as well Technoviking
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-10-26
<huats> morning
<duanedesign> i see a nigelb ! :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<duanedesign> o/
<czajkowski> the florida loco did a great job last night on the party
<sense> good morning
<czajkowski> paultag: you at school ?
<Technoviking> morning
<cjohnston> mornin Technoviking
<czajkowski> Technoviking: get sorted yesterday with IS ?
<Technoviking> Technoviking: yeah, I need jono to schedule  a session for forums theme/software upgrade so I can talk with IS and the design tea,
<Technoviking> s/tea,/team
<Technoviking> is there VoIP to the session?
<akgraner> Technoviking, pong
<czajkowski> Technoviking: aye we're hoping the same happens with the planet
<Pendulum> Technoviking: can you ping me once that session is set? One of my many things is getting accessibility discussed when it comes to new/revamps of Ubuntu websites ;-)
<czajkowski> Technoviking: we can bring it up again at the round table again in the morning if you like?
<czajkowski> Technoviking: or create a bp so we can get a session planned in the summit
<Technoviking> czajkowski: That would be great, I can't make the roundtables, 7am here when I'm driving my son to school
<czajkowski> Technoviking: if you create the bp
<czajkowski> poke me in pm with link I shall go poke him for you
<Technoviking> akgraner: Rita asked me a few week ago if I was going to write another article on UDS-N
<akgraner> Ahhh
<akgraner> Do you want to?
<akgraner> :-)
<Technoviking> akgraner: someone there should
<Technoviking> :)
<Technoviking> czajkowski: will do
<czajkowski> Technoviking: under ubuntutheproject
<akgraner> Technoviking, I'll call her
<akgraner> maybe Rikki added it to my todo list - I should check
<Technoviking> czajkowski: so ubuntutheproject-forums-upgrade
<czajkowski> I'd put a -n in there somwwhere
<czajkowski> for the ccle
<czajkowski> *cycle
<czajkowski> -n-community
<Pendulum> -community-n, i though?
<Pendulum> so ubuntutheproject-community-n-forums-upgrade should be it, I thought?
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> free slot next
<czajkowski> sweet
<Pendulum> :)
<Technoviking> czajkowski: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntuforums.org/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-forums-upgrade
<czajkowski> Technoviking: coolio as soon as I see him shall poke
<Technoviking> czajkowski: be sure to poke really hard, preferably with a pointy stick:)
<czajkowski> yeah
<User345757> hey everyone
<User345757> So this is what typa career chat room?
<User345757> Oh ok this is like some weird kinda career rom, all you guys are into this typa career? blueprints n stuff...
<User345757> ??
<buvoicearts> Hi, my name is Oliver Ghingold. I'm the editor for the Arts & Entertainment section of "The Voice," the Bloomsburg University student newspaper. I was wondering if anyone would be willing to consent to an interview about the recent announcement of Mac OSX Lion, and more specifically the fact that its launchpad and auto-updater features will not be supporting applications downloaded or sold outside of the App Store.
<sense> buvoicearts: I'm not sure if that affects Ubuntu too much. Maybe you want to interview developers of open source applications, but Ubuntu doesn't have much to do with installing applications on Mac OS X.
<buvoicearts> sense: I'll admit I'm kind of out on a limb. I'm also going to be heading to RedHat/Fedora channels; if I can't talk about APT, I'll try talking about YUM.
<buvoicearts> I want to conrast Apple's "walled garden" approach with the merits of Free alternatives.
<sense> buvoicearts: Of course applications that don't arrive via APT on Ubuntu are not updated either, someone needs to put it in a repository. Users are able to add more than one repository to their system, though, so that is a bit of a contrast.
<sense> buvoicearts: I could see around a bit to see if there is anyone who might be interested in an interview, but I'm not sure if there are many people with time as we are in the middle of the Ubuntu Developer Summit right now and most people are in sessions discussing stuff.
<buvoicearts> sense: That was the direction I was going in. Also, nothing stops users of Free applications from adding them to repositories as long as they credit the original authors.
<sense> yeah
<sense> buvoicearts: A difference (which is something we are working on) is that for the Linux distributions the applications are added by the distro devs, the role of the app devs is much more passive.
<sense> We are trying to change that (partially), but now it is still very much controlled by the distros' devs.
<sense> buvoicearts: You may want to follow a bit of the App Review Board sessions to get more information about what Ubuntu is planning for its app store. Are you familiar with the UDS?
<sense> http://uds.ubuntu.com is a nice starting page if you want more information
<buvoicearts> sense: Thanks. I would still like to get a quote from a named FOSS advocate if it's at all possible. Is there anyone with a title who'd let me ask them a few questions?
<sense> jcastro: ping
<sense> buvoicearts: I'll try to see if there is anyone available for you.
<buvoicearts> sense: Much appreciated.
<sense> Someone's on it.
<buvoicearts> Awesome, thanks
<sense> I have to go offline now, see you!
<buvoicearts> sense: Later, good sir.
<sense> good bye
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-10-27
<duanedesign> evening all
<sense> evening duanedesign
<duanedesign> sense: you going to the happy hour tonight?
<sense> duanedesign: I think we'll be out for dinner then.
<duanedesign> ahh
<duanedesign> sense: you getting adjusted yet to the time zone difference :)
<duanedesign> i woke up early yesterday and walked around and I saw all our friends from across the pond were up and about
<duanedesign> :)
<sense> I sleep long enough, don't get up early. I guess I'm tired enough to keep sleeping. ;)
<duanedesign> :)
<sense> jcastro: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdevs-n-upstream-contacts needs a series, otherwise its work-items will not show up on the burn-down charts.
<doctormo> jcastro: paultag said to let you know you're crap.
<doctormo> Don't ask me why
<paultag> That's not what I said at all!
<paultag> doctormo, I said to go to the bar and tell him he *sucks*. He's not crap.
<doctormo> I translated it to ENGLISH
<paultag> ahha
<sense> good night everyone
<nigelb> hola folks
<Technoviking> is the freenode closure message true?
<nigelb> whaaa!
<doctormo> Technoviking: link
<Technoviking> think ir was a fake message
<nhandler> Technoviking: Yes, it was just spam. No real announcements would come as a normal public message. They would come as global notices and/or on the site/blog
<Technoviking> thought so
<nhandler> The unidentified user without a staff cloak getting killed for posting the message is also a good hint ;)
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> morning AlanBell :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<AlanBell> morning
<nigelb> AlanBell: hey
<nigelb> AlanBell: How did the drinking game go? ;)
<AlanBell> I got 18 words
<AlanBell> it was a bit early in the day so I was playing with coffee
<duanedesign> morning all
<kim0> o/ everyone :)
<nigelb> dammit kim0 , have you no sleep?
<nigelb> duanedesign: ^^ you too
 * kim0 not at UDS
 * nigelb hugs kim0 
 * kim0 hugs nigelb :)
<nisshh> akgraner, shame about your house :(
<popey> yikes! Sorry to hear that akgraner
<duanedesign> akgraner:  what happened :o
<duanedesign> nigelb!!
<duanedesign> nigelb: are you going to be able to remote participate today?
<popey> duanedesign: http://akgraner.com/?p=763
<nigelb> duanedesign: doubtful, have a packed schedule today
<duanedesign> nigelb: ok. wish you were here, Alan too. :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<nigelb> morning czajkowski :)
<cjohnston> mornin
 * nigelb waves to cjohnston 
<nigelb> cjohnston: Did you find floor space to sleep?
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> cjohnston: did ya try bribing Daviey with caffeine stock for 6 months? :p
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> heh
<duanedesign> morning cjohnston
<cjohnston> hey duanedesign
<czajkowski> TEAM REPORTS REMINDER!
<nhandler> Bleh, I need a new computer. My current one is starting to fail one part at a time on me. It now won't even stay powered on through the night while plugged in.
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> nhandler: pimping reports at sessions
<Pendulum> nhandler: she's a good pimp too. Very vocal and very persuasive :P
<nigelb> hahahaha
<nhandler> czajkowski: Are any details of the discussions available anywhere? I saw a mere bullet on some blueprint mentioning it
<czajkowski> yesterday in round table
<czajkowski> so some folks still find it hard to create a wiki...
<Pendulum> you could look at the gobby doc
<czajkowski> *sigh*
<czajkowski> so we;re gonna come up with a cheat sheet for it
<czajkowski> and also get thet team reporting page translated
<nhandler> czajkowski: That might be the case for some people (especially some LoCo teams), but I still think the key reason many people despise them is that it requires sitting down and thinking about what the team has done during the month and writing it down (which takes some time and is boring). I'm going to look back at the team-reports stats script (now that I think we have team report headings that match up with ...
<nhandler> ... LP). Maybe getting a box on the HoF or somewhere might make this more interesting by adding a small element of competition
<nigelb> nhandler: +1
<nhandler> That is assuming my computer remains functional
<nigelb> hrm, I should get around to classroom team reports
<nigelb> and accesibility
<nhandler> nigelb: The classroom report is usually pretty easy. Normally, it is just going through our calendar
<nigelb> thankfully
<nigelb> accessibility is challenging
<Pendulum> nigelb: I know there's a page up already
<nigelb> Pendulum: I saw, I want to add a few
<Pendulum> *nods*
<Pendulum> nigelb: also, you may want to liase with charlie-tca on some of the bug-related stuff
<nigelb> Pendulum: I should, waiting for my laptop return again :/
<Pendulum> yeah, no worries.
<AlanBell> czajkowski: we talked about replacing gobby with etherpad before, is there any plan to do so?
<AlanBell> one of the issues was that gobby was more accessible than etherpad, however gobby 0.5 is not accessible, the edit window is silent
<nhandler> Having our own gobby server for the UDS stuff is also nice for people who want to go back later in the cycle to look at the discussions (pretty easy to find them there)
<AlanBell> I am pretty sure that etherpad can be made to be accessible
<AlanBell> nhandler: how is that different to etherpad?
<AlanBell> if we set up pad.ubuntu.com then there would be a much better history of changes, no random deletions and a server that stays up given enough ram
<nhandler> AlanBell: If they were to setup pad.ubuntu.com (or something similar), it would probably be used for much more than UDS (which isn't a bad thing)
<AlanBell> probably, yes
<AlanBell> but if the summit schedule had a pad URL on each session that would be the index to it all
<nhandler> It is nice having only the UDS stuff on the current gobby. So basically, I am in favor of setting up pad.ubuntu.com, but I still like gobby for UDS
<nhandler> AlanBell: The summit schedule is a PITA (due to being so large). The links would be nice for during UDS, but I'm not sure how long they would stay up afterwards
<AlanBell> slap them all in a wiki page or even a pad document
<nhandler> IMO, the best place for them would be in the comment section of the relevant blueprint. That way, you have the discussion and the resulting action items
<AlanBell> even better
<AlanBell> there is a url link on the blueprints already, just point that to an etherpad server, job done
<AlanBell> e.g. http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/packageselection-dx-n-unity-a11y
<nhandler> AlanBell: The URL (I think you are talking about) is for a detailed Spec. Re-using it for the discussion stuff might get confusing
<AlanBell> hmm, possibly
<popey> etherpad > gobby
<popey> in almost every single way
<AlanBell> but just matching the blueprint name with etherpad URL as above would work fine
<AlanBell> now that the gobby accessibility is broken I am unaware of any valid reason for sticking with it
<popey> problem is nobody thinks about this issue until UDS itself
<AlanBell> well the *only* reason I didn't push for it this cycle is because Luke Yelavich asked me not to because gobby was accessible
<popey> whats luke doing this cycle?
<popey> given he's there, and he must be involved in sessions
<AlanBell> he is doing a lot on Unity accessibility and maybe some work on the installer
<AlanBell> he is involved in sessions
<popey> no, thats not what I meant
<popey> I meant, what is he doing to enable his involvement if gobby is broken from an a11y perspective?
<AlanBell> I am scribing in the accessibility sessions
<AlanBell> I would assume he is taking his own notes, but with gobby down more than it is up I don't think he is bothering with it
<czajkowski> AlanBell: problem with etherpad is one swift move and the document is deleted
<AlanBell> whut?
<AlanBell> that is the problem with gobby
<AlanBell> not etherpad
<AlanBell> I have no idea how to delete an etherpad document
<czajkowski> selecting it all and deleting it
<czajkowski> removes it there is no undo
<czajkowski> also being able to save gobby remotely is good
<czajkowski> problem atm with gobby is it wont stay up
<popey> czajkowski: lies
<popey> there is undo
<czajkowski> really...
<popey> yes
<czajkowski> hmm
<popey> thats kinda the whole point
<popey> you can roll back any change
<czajkowski> I knew I could save
<czajkowski> thanks
<AlanBell> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-etherpad-for-uds
<sense> AlanBell: Will it really take a whole session to decide to switch?
<AlanBell> well yes, it will take a bit of discussion of the merits, and plan out who is going to do what to make it happen
<AlanBell> could be done in another session perhaps if there is one appropriate
<AlanBell> but it is going to need action items for implementation and might need server resources
<AlanBell> easier to get that stuff if there is a clear decision at UDS to do it
<czajkowski> paultag: grrrrrrr missing channel
<cjohnston> lol
<czajkowski> Pici: ping
<Pici> czajkowski: pong
<czajkowski> Pici: can you poke nafallo he's looking to talk re bots
<czajkowski> please
<Pici> czajkowski: sure.  Now?
<czajkowski> yes in pm
<czajkowski> or else near the stand at uds
<jcastro> kim0: nice job on the blogging!
<Pici> czajkowski: I'd like to listen to the next plenary, so I'm in there.  I've sent him a pm.
<kim0> jcastro: hey thanks ;)
<Technoviking> afternoon all
<kim0> afternoon
<Technoviking> kim0: howdy
<kim0> going good :)
<kim0> How about you
<Technoviking> doing well
<kim0> cool
<Pendulum> hiya kim0
<kim0> Pendulum: hey how's it going
<dholbach> hey kim0
<Pendulum> kim0: not bad. you?
<kim0> dholbach: hey daniel :)
<kim0> Pendulum: going good too :)
<kim0> dholbach: I actually miss our team call :)
 * dholbach hugs kim0
 * kim0 hugs dholbach back
<cjohnston> bug 644817
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 644817 in loco-directory "Global Event Page should list the team name and the event name (affects: 1) (heat: 4)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/644817
<nhandler> AlanBell: To answer your question from earlier, technically, the team reports are for Ubuntu teams. There is nothing stopping Canonical teams from using them, but I think in most cases, they try and utilize the most similar Ubuntu team's report.
<Technoviking> jono: ping-a-ling
<czajkowski> Technoviking: he's not so much on irc..
<Technoviking> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> Technoviking, pong
<Technoviking> dholbach: I'm trying to get a session at UDS added for Ubuntu Forums upgrade, can you help?
<dholbach> Technoviking, jcastro's your man
<dholbach> Technoviking, do you have a blueprint in launchpad for it?
<Technoviking> dholbach: yes I do
<dholbach> Technoviking, give him the name of it and it should be fine
<dholbach> ... I guess :)
<Technoviking> :)
<jono> Technoviking, hey
<jono> oh its all sorted
<Technoviking> jono: yep
<jono> cool :)
<jono> biab
<sense> vish: Where are you?
<sense> We need you here!
<sense> Bug Squad Documentation review.
<vish> sense: where?
<sense> vish: BOnaire 5
<vish> sense: i'm in the china design review session..
<vish> chineese even..
<sense> ok
<vish> oh goody, 5min break..
<sense> vish: What are you doing?
<vish> coming there for 5mins.. :)
<sense> yay!
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-10-28
<Plutonian17> help. how to browse windows shares in netbook 10.10 unity?
<jcastro> paultag: ping
<jcastro> I need reddit help
<jcastro> I submitted a link to my blog about users asking about unity
<jcastro> please help make it get posted!
<jcastro> Technoviking: ping
<jcastro> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1607513
<jcastro> can I get that like on community chat too?
<jcastro> I should have put it there in hindsight
<sense> good evening
<paultag> jcastro, hey man
<paultag> jcastro, what's up
<paultag> jcastro, forewarning, I'm hammered. What can I do?
<jcastro> paultag: I need reddit love on my submission
<jcastro> I dunno how it works, is there a queue or someting?
<paultag> jcastro, I'll do my best -- #reddit-ubuntu is good too
<paultag> jcastro, it's karma based
<paultag> jcastro, where's the post?
<jcastro> I don't know how to find that
<jcastro> I can share it with you on email
<paultag> jcastro, what's your username?
<jcastro> whiprush
<paultag> sec
<nigelb> jcastro: nice username
<paultag> jcastro, http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/dxhbp/cutting_through_the_noise_about_unity_get_the/    <-- that's your post
<jcastro> paultag: yep
<jcastro> nigelb: yeah, I grabbed it when I was like 14.
<jcastro> sigh, heh
<paultag> jcastro, I just set up my second round with google
<paultag> jcastro, I don't think I'll land it, but it's cool that I'm doing it :)
<jcastro> I have no rep, but if you ever need a reference ...
<paultag> jcastro, thanks man, I'll keep that in mind for sure. I'm starting to apply for jobs this week
<paultag> jcastro, I might send into Canonical, but I have a feeling it's going to get lost in the shuffle
<jcastro> do it anyway
<nigelb> jcastro: heh
<paultag> jcastro, I'll be sure to. It would be lame to brush it off without trying
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> paultag: is jacob around?
<paultag> jcastro, yeah, he's in us-oh, I think -- pop on by
<paultag> akgraner, HAPPY BIRTHDAY
<paultag> akgraner, in the morning
<paultag> akgraner, but still. Time to get some BUZ GOING
<doctormo> pleia2: ping
<czajkowski> aloha
<nigelb> morning czajkowski :)
<kim0> nigelb: czajkowski morning folks :)
 * nigelb waves to kim0 
<popey> morning orlando
<Pendulum> hiya popey
<czajkowski> busy day today
<Pendulum> yeah
<czajkowski> I've got a session all day bar last session
<czajkowski> so much better than yesterday
<Pendulum> heh
<Pendulum> I have stuff most of the time today. definitely busy
<Pendulum> czajkowski: what's the brekkie plan?
<czajkowski> just jumping into shower
<czajkowski> gimmie a few mins ok
<Pendulum> kk
<matti> ;]
<Technoviking> jcastro: pong
<jcastro> Technoviking: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1607513
<jcastro> I think I should have community cafe'd that
<czajkowski> what is cafe ?
<dholbach> czajkowski, http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=11
<czajkowski> ahh thanks
<czajkowski> not a forums person should make more of an effort at times especially when annoucning stuff
<Technoviking> jcastro: done, and sticky for a couple of weeks
<jcastro> :D
<Technoviking> http://www.thevarguy.com/2010/10/27/gnome-developers-attack-canonicals-ubuntu-decision/, sigh...
<sweetpea> hi maco
<maco> sweetpea: hello
<paultag> akgraner, HAPPY ALMOST BIRTHDAY
<czajkowski> !lococouncil-#ubuntu-locoteams
<ubot2> The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, huats, leogg, popey - they are there to help, just ask! :)
<czajkowski> :D
<paultag> czajkowski, :)
<Pici> :)
<czajkowski> I'm really easily pleased :D
<czajkowski> simple factoids
<pleia2> doctormo: pong
<doctormo> pleia2: Happy day!
<doctormo> (I got everything done last night on hograth)
<paultag> http://www.dell.co.uk/ubuntu   <-- this is down again
<paultag> someone yell at dell >:(
<Technoviking> czajkowski: I just heard about Graner house, is Amber and Pete doing ok?
<czajkowski> Technoviking: aye , the kids arrive today at 2:30
<czajkowski> so about now
 * popey hugs akgraner 
 * sense hugs akgraner too
<AlanBell> doctormo: nice tea party
 * AlanBell hugs akgraner too
 * nisshh hugs akgraner too
<akgraner> Thank you all soooooo much
<nisshh> :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-10-29
<ScottL> akgraner, i am so sorry to hear about your house :(
<akgraner> ScottL, thanks!
<czajkowski> great evening shopping
<czajkowski> :D
<Pendulum> outlets :D
<nigelb> I love it when I read documentation about how to install certain projects, and in the installation they have "If you have Ubuntu, do $foo"
<nisshh> nigelb, it should be "If you have Ubuntu, why the hell are you reading this!? it is SO easy you slacker!" :)
<nigelb> nisshh: haha :)
<nigelb> nisshh: Most of the time I see documentation with only instructions about Ubuntu
<nisshh> nigelb, yeah
<nisshh> nigelb, i dont get why some people dont seem to like reading docs, i mean, properly written docs, like manpages and API docs, are SO SO useful
<nisshh> i use manpages ALL the time
<nisshh> API docs not so much, but a little
<nigelb> API docs <3
<nigelb> google maps has some really good api docs
<nisshh> ah yeah
<nigelb> morning kim0 :)
<kim0> nigelb: hey hey morning :)
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> Finally! It is Friday.  \o/
<kim0> Indeed .. the planet is rejoicing
<kim0> hehe
<nigelb> haha
<kim0> nigelb: um, I have a question. I'm not sure what do I have to do to get my @ubuntu.com email address, any ideas
<AlanBell> kim0: what is your launchpad name?
<kim0> AlanBell: kim0
<kim0> AlanBell: hey o/ :)
<AlanBell> check your inbox :)
<kim0> AlanBell: not there yet .. but thanks :)
<nigelb> kim0: arg, sorry about late reply
<nigelb> Stackoverflow caught me for an hour ;)
<kim0> nigelb: np :)
<kim0> AlanBell: I still didn't get that email btw
<nigelb> kim0: You don't have to do aything, it generally Just Works (TM)
<kim0> nigelb: my LP is kim0 .. does that mean the email is kim0@ubuntu.com ?
<nigelb> Yes, and the mail will go to email.ahmedkamal@googlemail.com
<nigelb> oh, shucks, I shouldn't have pasted that it :/
<kim0> well I did paste the alias :)
<kim0> no worries
<nigelb> I've sent a mail, let me see if it bounces
<nigelb> ah, AlanBell already sent something
<AlanBell> Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual alias table
<kim0> nigelb: why would it go to my gmail .. when I set @canonical.com to be the primary address?
<nigelb> kim0: your primary address I see on LP is the googlemail one
<AlanBell> oh I see the problem
<AlanBell> no that is the jabber address
<kim0> AlanBell: what is it ?
<AlanBell> email is no public address provided
 * nigelb goes to fetch glasses
<kim0> hehe
<AlanBell> however if you have set a private address it should still work
<nigelb> kim0: The time has come for you to fight with the legendary sysadmins :p
<nigelb> The battle beings :D :D
<kim0> nigelb: am I ready
<AlanBell> ding ding, round 1
<nigelb> kim0: dang, no vanguard :/
 * kim0 grabs his volcano toasted sword, rides his unicorn and contacts IS
<nigelb> oh, right, you can file an internal ticket anyway
<kim0> prolly after uds anyway .. everyone is too busy
<kim0> I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something
<nigelb> Nope, you generally don't have to do anything.
<nigelb> volcano toasted sword - HAHAHAHA
<kim0> hehe :)
<AlanBell> kim0: forwarding the bounce to your gmail
<kim0> AlanBell: okie thanks
<nigelb> ah, you can use that bounce when you talk to the sysadmins
<nigelb> dammit, stackoverflow is too fast.  By the time I'm halfway through a reply, somone's already replied.
<nigelb> and this is not the first time.
<huats> morning
<duanedesign> good morning all
<duanedesign> nigelb: i have noticed that when that happens (stack exchange) it is because you are providing a much better (detailed) answer :)
<duanedesign> nigelb: or in my case, typing slow :)
<nigelb> duanedesign: both for me too :)
<duanedesign> good morning vish
<vish> duanedesign: good morn! :)
<vish> duanedesign: hehe, how often do we really get to say that at the right time ;)
<duanedesign> vish: :D
<duanedesign> vish: what is the channel for the artwork team?
<vish> duanedesign: #ubuntu-artwork
<duanedesign> makes sense :)
<vish> dang, no Sense around! else that would have pinged him!
<duanedesign> :D
<duanedesign> good morning Pendulum
<Pendulum> hiya duanedesign
<vish> huh so everyone has jetlag still :D
<vish> morn Pendulum !
<Pendulum> hiya vish
<duanedesign> Pendulum: you work on Accessibility Team?
<Pendulum> duanedesign: I lead the accessibility team. what's up?
<duanedesign> :D
<duanedesign> perfect
<Pendulum> uh oh
<duanedesign> Pendulum: cprofitt had mentioned wanting to work on forming an Accessibility Focus Group in the Beginners Team. Help people get involved in working on accessibility
<Pendulum> yes
<Pendulum> I do not know if I have time to mentor anyone this cycle, but I am interested in working together
<duanedesign> Pendulum: as we rework the Focus Groups we want to make sure moving forward we work hand in hand with the areas of the community we are mentoring people for.
<Pendulum> :)
<duanedesign> Pendulum: so i am working on a list of contacts for the different areas of community
<Pendulum> :)
<Pendulum> I am definitely your accessibility contact at least initially
<Pendulum> I may down the road give you someone else to contact
<duanedesign> Pendulum: thank you, that is great
<Pendulum> but I am first line :)
<Pendulum> as a note, I am not devel, but also we cannot mentor someone on accessibility devel really this cycle. It's too busy on that side
<Pendulum> but bugs, QA, some level of patching that isn't hardcore framework related, community, etc. we can definitely do
<Pendulum> I just don't want anything to distract Luke if it doesn't have to
<czajkowski> aloha
<Pendulum> hiya czajkowski
<Pendulum> was just about to poke to see if you were up :P
<czajkowski> Pendulum: stayed up rather late
<Pendulum> ah
<czajkowski> went to sleep at 2am
<Pendulum> oof
<cjohnston> :-/
<cjohnston> why would you do that czajkowski ?
<czajkowski> dealing with a loco issue
<czajkowski> Pendulum: breakie @ 8
<Pendulum> sounds good
<czajkowski> okie dokie
<duanedesign> ahh, ok Pendulum. That is helpful (bugs, QA, some level of patching that isn't hardcore framework related, community, etc. we can do that). Thank you
<Pendulum> duanedesign: also feel free to hang out in #ubunt-accessibility
<Pendulum> and do e-mail me or PM me or whatever as needed
<czajkowski> feeding time
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> pretty Unity
<czajkowski> 9-13 UDS-O Budapest has been annoced
<czajkowski> announced
<czajkowski> 9-13 May
<AlanBell> awesome
<czajkowski> is that enough notice :)
<AlanBell> that is great
<AlanBell> not driveable, but hey Budapest is nice
<AlanBell> easyjet from gatwick £87.08 \o/
<AlanBell> now all I need to do is move the wedding anniversary somehow
<czajkowski> AlanBell: I suspect there is little hope, cant be making little of the anniversary :)O
<cjohnston> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Spec/HallOfFameRewrite
<Technoviking> jcastro: your comments cause a sh*tstorm on the forums
<Technoviking> sigh... :)
<cjohnston> link?
<Technoviking> popey: Shuttleworth's Law is awesome!!!
<popey> :)
<Technoviking> cjohnston: in the staff area
<cjohnston> o
<Technoviking> Thinking about getting t-shirt saying "Shuttleworth's Law: Do it, or Shut the ^#@k up" :). Too Much?
<czajkowski> where can I order it
<Technoviking> updated theme on my test forum, check it out and let me know what you think www.mikesplanet.net/forums
<cjohnston> I want 100 of them
<czajkowski> Pici: so what is the install I should install
<Pici> czajkowski: I *think* that plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo will revert it back to the normal Ubuntu splash.  If it doesn't theres another command you can run.
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> that was installed
<jcastro> Technoviking: hey I am just expressing my opinion -- if the FC doesn't like it and wants to ignore me then they should! :)
<Pici> Just do it!
<Pici> <.<
<Technoviking> jcastro and jono: my UDS feedback, ALWAYS HAVE VoIP!!!
<jcastro> heh
<Technoviking> jcastro: The FC has not comment yet, only some vocal staff.
<Technoviking> I type to much like a retarded chicken to only do IRC:)
<jcastro> Technoviking: that's fine, I love to chat
<AlanBell> Technoviking: my chickens are quite good typists
<AlanBell> hunt and peck though
<AlanBell> (retarded isn't the best word to use btw)
<cjohnston> has anyone seen Daviey
<Technoviking> AlanBell: even when making a joke about chickens?
<AlanBell> don't mess with the chickens
<Pici> czajkowski: an LC person was requested in the Ask Ubuntu session before the end, but no rush, I'm sure you're dealing with something else.
<Technoviking> AlanBell: yes sir
<czajkowski> Pici: not feeling the best
<czajkowski> gone to lie down
<czajkowski> but just assing me stuff and I'll look after it
<Pici> czajkowski: Didn't need to be you. Okay, :)
<czajkowski> just assing me
<czajkowski> and then I'll sort it
<Pici> czajkowski: Okay.
<Pici> czajkowski: Feel better.
<duanedesign> Technoviking: ping
<Technoviking> duanedesign: pong
<Technoviking> czajkowski: Ubuflu?
<duanedesign> Technoviking: i had some pictures iwanted to email you from the UDS session today. Could you PM me your email.Or direct me to your LP page or wiki w/ your emai please :)
<duanedesign> Technoviking: aha, I found your LP page
<duanedesign> internet is a bit intermitent here at the airport
<Technoviking> duanedesign: Thanks!!!
<nhandler> maco: Look at the HoF now ;) Stats appear to be working
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-10-30
<Pendulum> morning
<nigelb> good morning Pendulum :)
<Pendulum> how're you nigelb?
<nigelb> Pendulum: tried.  At work.
<Pendulum> :(
 * Pendulum hugs nigelb 
 * nigelb hugs Pendulum back
<czajkowski> aloha
<Pendulum> morning czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> so_tired
 * Pendulum hugs czajkowski 
<Pendulum> I am really wide awake
<czajkowski> mind if I turn on dryer
<Pendulum> not at all
<Pendulum> i might stick some clothes in the washer while yours are drying
<czajkowski> ok
<duanedesign> morning Pendulum and czajkowski
<duanedesign> Pendulum: czajkowski did you guys go to the party last night? How was it?
<czajkowski> bit of fun
<czajkowski> duanedesign: you gone ?
<duanedesign> czajkowski: yeah I left around 6:30p.m. yesterrday
<duanedesign> czajkowski: i should of done a better  job of saying goodbye to everyone. I really enjoyed meeting you and Pendulum
<czajkowski> duanedesign: ye grand, glad you had a good time
<duanedesign> it really was, for lack  of a better term, awesome.
<Pendulum> duanedesign: it was good to meet you too
<nigelb> ok, food!
<nigelb> I haz chicken rolls, beef rolls, and something cold.
<smallfoot-> i want someone appointed to Ubuntu Privacy Council
<smallfoot-> or Privacy Director, or Minister of Privacy
<nigelb> czajkowski, Pendulum: when do you both get out?
<nhandler> Uh, what would that person do smallfoot- ?
<smallfoot-> handle all privacy issues
<smallfoot-> make sure that ubuntu does not "leak" private information
<smallfoot-> work to increase and strenghten privacy in ubuntu
<smallfoot-> work to inform and educate users about privacy
<smallfoot-> work to have sensible notifications and warnings about privacy to inform
<smallfoot-> handle and investigate privacy reports
<smallfoot-> work to use sane default settings that respects privacy
<smallfoot-> investigate potential improvements that could be done to increase privacy
<smallfoot-> make sure network communication protocols use encryption by default and warn if encryption is not used
<smallfoot-> who should i talk with to create such a position?
<nigelb> probably the community council
<nigelb> !cc
<ubot2> Factoid 'cc' not found
<nigelb> bah
<smallfoot-> oh
<jussi> smallfoot-: that already exists - its the security team
 * nigelb waves to jussi 
<jussi> hiya
<smallfoot-> oh
<jussi> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security
<smallfoot-> are they doing a good enough job?
<smallfoot-> because if they just are patching things and uploading them to repo, they're not doing a good job
<jussi> Mind their job is purely a software job.
<AlanBell> smallfoot-: do you have a specific concern?
<smallfoot-> privacy
<AlanBell> sure
<smallfoot-> X-Chat does not use SSL when connecting to irc.ubuntu.com by default
<smallfoot-> there is no way to clean flash cookies
<AlanBell> file a bug
<smallfoot-> there is no tool that cleans browser history of all browsers installed, cleans MRU, etc
<jussi> there is a checkbox on bugs for security vulnerabilities
<smallfoot-> this isnt a security vulnerability, its a privacy vulnerability
<smallfoot-> will chinese dissidents who use ubuntu get tortured because ubuntu has poor security and privacy practices?
 * AlanBell appoints smallfoot- to the job
<jussi> smallfoot-: please file bugs - its the best way to get things done
<smallfoot-> ok
<AlanBell> not entirely joking either, go right ahead and be that person advocating for privacy across the distro
<AlanBell> that would be a great contribution you could do. File bugs, do the advocacy, educate everyone of the importance of it
<smallfoot-> then i would need be officially appointed and reckongnized as such
<AlanBell> do the job, the job title comes later
<smallfoot-> ok
<AlanBell> file bugs (and fix some), apply for Ubuntu membership, blog about privacy on planet ubuntu
<AlanBell> maybe set up a privacy team that you can lead when a team is needed for it
<AlanBell> there is someone who used to hang out in the uk loco who works for privacy international and is a bit of a privacy geek
<smallfoot-> cool
<AlanBell> I could tell you his name, but then I would have to shoot you
<AlanBell> :)
<czajkowski> nigelb: we both leave Wednesday
<smallfoot-> :p
<nigelb> czajkowski: whoa!
<nigelb> AlanBell: hah, privacy geek indeed :D
<nigelb> czajkowski: lucky!
<czajkowski> yarp
<czajkowski> few days being a tourist before the big move
<sense> goedemorgen
<nigelb> hello sense :)
<sense> hi nigelb!
<sense> How are you?
<nigelb> Tired.  Brain dead.  At work :/
<sense> aw
<sense> I have to move now, the hotels taff wants me to.
<czajkowski> diddums
<sense> czajkowski: I've just got confirmation that I am the new LoCo-contact of Ubuntu NL. You can now scream at me.
 * nigelb screams at sense with senseless words :p
<sense> nigelb: Not you, you silly!
<nigelb> sense: oh, right, czajkowski :D
<sense> yeah, right!
<duanedesign> Technoviking: ping]
<duanedesign> hello sense
<sense> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> sense: about to head home?
<sense> duanedesign: Sitting in the lobby writing mails and blog posts. May go on a small trip before heading home.
<duanedesign> sense: ahh, cool idea
<nigelb> sense: you vacated your room?
<sense> nigelb: Yes, I'm sitting in the lobby right now.
<nigelb> sense: ah, boring.  Head to the airport then :D
<sense> My plane leaves at 19.30 EDT
<sense> It is now 10.56 EDT
<nigelb> gah, so much time!
<AlanBell> downtown disney?
<AlanBell> or go on the boats by the swan and dolphin/boardwalk resort
<nigelb> time to head home for some much needed rest.
<nigelb> laters all!
<sense> see you!
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-10-31
<doctormo> back
<duanedesign> doctormo: hello
<doctormo> duanedesign: hey, your back too?
<duanedesign> yes
<doctormo> welcome back
<duanedesign> doctormo: glad you had a safe trip
<doctormo> :-) funny thing, I got to sit next to A canonical platform team member on the plane, pure chance. Good talk too.
<doctormo> The plane ride felt like it lasted 20 mins, even though it was 3 hours.
<duanedesign> doctormo:ohhh cool
<duanedesign> i always sit next to the weirdos
<duanedesign> I sat next to guy that kept his hood on his hoodie pulled over his head, and sunglasses the while ride home. It was even dark
<duanedesign> he looked like the uniBomber
<duanedesign> Unabomber*
<duanedesign> oh doctormo glad you are here
<duanedesign> doctormo: what was the tea name? PT Tips?
<duanedesign> i can remember Yorkshire
<duanedesign> thought that stuff might be bit strong for me
<duanedesign> I drank half a cup of the tips and  didnt drink any more coffe for the reat the afternoon :)
<duanedesign> s/reat/rest
<doctormo> duanedesign: PG Tips
<doctormo> Yea PG Tips is the 50% proof, Yorkshire is 80% and Assam is 90% proof, knock your socks off stuff.
<doctormo> I'd class Liptons as 0.5% and Tettly as 20%
<duanedesign> doctormo: i already forgot, where is next UDS?
<doctormo> duanedesign: Prauge
<cjohnston> budapest
<duanedesign> aha
<czajkowski> aloha
<duanedesign> hello czajkowski
<doctormo> Hey czajkowski
<Pendulum> hiya
<nigelb> morning Pendulum :)
<AlanBell> hi Pendulum and czajkowski, what are you up to
<Pendulum> czajkowski is still asleep
<Pendulum> I am online
<Pendulum> Disney today \o/
<nigelb> I just realized.  I have only 3 working days in the next 1 week.  \o/
<Pendulum> :)
<nigelb> ok, enough time has been spent at work and I'm tired.  Later all \o/
<czajkowski> aloha
<Pendulum> hiya czajkowski
<Pici> Have fun at Disney!
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-10-24
<akgraner> nigelb, you around?
<duanedesign> congrats akgraner on Community Council
<akgraner> duanedesign, hey! thanks!
<akgraner> how are you - I haven't had a change to talk to you very often these days - hope all is well with you
<duanedesign> akgraner: hard to think of someone better suited. I know you eill do awesome
<akgraner> thanks!
<duanedesign> akgraner: been very busy getting settled in at Canonical
<akgraner> how'd I miss this announcement
<akgraner> congrats - what are you doing?
<duanedesign> akgraner: helping users with Ubuntu One
<akgraner> oh cool!  Help me :-)
<akgraner> I'm still not the most effective Ubuntu One user
<duanedesign> when you contact Ubuntun ONe for support, thats me :)
<akgraner> and have no clue how to be a power Ubuntu One user
<duanedesign> akgraner: the service has been a little overwhelmed the last week. Looks like things are improving
<akgraner> that's great!  I'm super excited for you!
<duanedesign> akgraner: The number of new users always exceeds the estimates
<duanedesign> which i guess is good
<akgraner> When did you start...sorry I missed the announcement?
<duanedesign> been about 3 months
<duanedesign> but I have been helping with Ubuntu One as a community member for a couple years
<duanedesign> thanks akgraner
<akgraner> oh cool
<akgraner> hey will you be at UDS?
<akgraner> b/c I will so bug you to help me with a few questions I have :-)
<duanedesign> yes i will. Excited to get back to Florida it was a nice venue
<akgraner> totally - ok I will have my list of "why can't I figure this out" ready to go so I won't waste your time
<duanedesign> definitely anytime
<akgraner> Thanks!
<akgraner> Congrats! and Thank you for being willing to help my Ubuntu One challenged self...
<duanedesign> i look forward to it :)
<cprofitt> I am always willing to help as well
<cprofitt> :-)
<akgraner> cprofitt, awesome I'll add you too :-)
<cprofitt> cool
<cprofitt> I am starting to migrate my mind to UDS now...
<cprofitt> so much stuff filled my October so far that I had not really thought much about it
<akgraner> cprofitt, I am not sure I have a mind left to migrate anything too :-)
 * akgraner is going to relax for a day then work on 1) finding my mind 2) shifting into UDS mode 
<cprofitt> lol
<akgraner> nah I'm pretty excited
<cprofitt> we just go through first den meeting, 6th grade play and popcorn selling
<cprofitt> My son fell short on the military donations, but did well
<akgraner> gotta luv Boy Scout popcorn
<cprofitt> I have been excited about UDS since getting the notice about sponsorship
<akgraner> I can't show my excitement around my house  - I'll get locked out of the house - so I gotta be cool about it
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> I am oft criticized for not showing excitement
<cprofitt> :-)
<akgraner> maybe Pete and I should do a talk - "So you think you want your family member to be involved in Ubuntu?"
<cprofitt> that would be an interesting talk
<cprofitt> I think my wife, as I am, hopes that this will result in my being able to do something other than what I do now
<cprofitt> I am good at what I do, it is easy, the job is decent... but it is boring
<cprofitt> I just feel my IT skills rusting... except doing extra stuff outside
<akgraner> cprofitt, we would have to have a not safe for work warning if Pete and I ever gave a talk together
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> I can imagine
<cprofitt> I need to get to know Pete a bit better this UDS
<cprofitt> to be honest I also feel like giving back to Ubuntu makes a difference in the world... work doesn't rally provide that
<cprofitt> which is odd considering I work for a school
<akgraner> good look - he's a hard bird to pin down :-) (but contrary to popular belief he is a nice guy - just straight and to the point and doesn't do small talk well)
<cprofitt> sounds a bit like me when I am focused
<cprofitt> I have often been blamed for being all work focused and no focus on social stuff
<akgraner> totally agree  - with the giving back part :-)  I think that's why I like working on Ubuntu - the doctor who did my compensation and pension exam at VA asks what I write about - and said Linux and she said you mean like Ubuntu
<cprofitt> He was busy, busy at UDS-N
<akgraner> I said yes - she said - I know that
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> That is why I go to educational conferences and talk about or teach open source too... I want it to make a difference
<akgraner> so I reached in my bag - and gave her a CD, a pen, some stickers and an extra copy of an Ubuntu User Magazine I had in there for some reason
<cprofitt> if teachers know about the options they may not be so tied to Apple and Microsoft and other software vendors that are far worse
<cprofitt> that is cool.
<akgraner> cprofitt, I think everyone who uses and contributes (in anyway) to Ubuntu makes a difference
<cprofitt> I have converted 10 folks since 11-4-2010
<akgraner> some more than others but we all make a difference - and if we add all our efforts up together then we really see the world begin to change
<cprofitt> I agree... and it is great to feel you are making a difference
<cprofitt> at my job I feel like I am too often ignored or not allowed to have an impact
<cprofitt> they just want us to follow their orders
<cprofitt> and at times they do not understand that technical details
<cprofitt> I know they mean well... they want the best
<cprofitt> but they often make decisions based on less than full facts
<akgraner> someone told me, "Amber, I don't think what I do matters or makes a difference. I don't see it."  I said , "Have you ever seen a glacier move? No?  but guess what they move miles and make a big difference"
<cprofitt> I also know I do not have some bits that they have... but I wish I could at least given them the ones I have
<cprofitt> good point... I hope my work at school is at least glacial in nature
<cprofitt> :-)
<akgraner> cprofitt, you have some great ideas and I have yet to talk to you or interact with you where I don't walk away from it feeling a little more energized about something
 * cprofitt blushes
<cprofitt> wow... thanks for telling me that
<cprofitt> I would have to say the same about you...
<akgraner> I mean it - I'm not good at blowing rainbows and roses up someone's 4th point of contact
<cprofitt> you always give me a different angle to think about things from
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> me as well...
<cprofitt> and I would never think you would blow smoke
<cprofitt> I view you as rather direct as well
<cprofitt> and doubt you suffer fools
<cprofitt> that is another thing I like about the Ubuntu community... I feel surrounded by really dedicated intelligent people
<akgraner> I try - but I speak in metaphors when I should just say things outright sometimes
<akgraner> b/c I like metaphors :-)
<akgraner> cprofitt, yep - I don't know many people who are in this who aren't dedicated
<cprofitt> I like them as well... and often use them
<cprofitt> I think metaphors can be direct...
<cprofitt> :-)
<akgraner> often we get tired, or confused, or unsure of our next step - but that's where other team members come in, and help each other out
<akgraner> and that is awesome!
 * cprofitt nods
<akgraner> we get angry, we vent, we work it, or not, but in the end it all works out and move out, draw fire, get it done!
<cprofitt> yep
<cprofitt> I am lucky I have not see too much of the angry parts
<akgraner> well I gotta run- cprofitt thanks for the chat - catch you soon!  Have a great night!
<cprofitt> sounds good... have a great one
<nigelb> akgraner: heya
<jono> hey folks
<jono> just a quick note, the survey is now released: http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/10/24/ubuntu-community-survey-results/
<jussi> jono: ooh, thanks
<jono> :-)
<jono> bed for me
<jono> night all!
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Morning!
<nigelb> Good weekend?
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<dholbach> yeah, how was yours? what did you do?
<nigelb> Mine was mostly boring :)
<nigelb> But the week should be interesting.
<nigelb> Its a holiday/festival week.
<dholbach> oh yeah? which one?
<nigelb> Diwali
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> it's time I get back to India again :)
<nigelb> hehe, definitely :)
<popey> Good morning.
<popey> bkerensa: i suspect your friend may have an EFI laptop and there's nothing wrong with that. I doubt they have secure boot given it has windows 7 on it
<dholbach> dpm, I'm just summarising the report I did about ubuntu-dev docs/outreach - there are quite a few answers about app dev as well - I'll give you the suggestions later on
<dpm> dholbach, ah, cool, thanks!
<jcastro> dholbach: hey did you look through the survey results
<nigelb> Mornin jcastro
<nigelb> dpm: Hows Orlando?
<nigelb> (are you already there?)
<jcastro> hi nigel
<nigelb> One week to go! :)
<dpm> nigelb, not yet, I'll start preparing the red carpet on Wednesday :)
<nigelb> dpm: hehe
<nigelb> dpm: Don't bother, I won't be there this time :P
<jcastro> "the "talkers", that are people that keep talking and talking and
<jcastro> causing trouble just to gain some exposure, but they do nothing besides wasting
<jcastro> time of the people that are actually doing something"
<jcastro> I love this survey
<dpm> nigelb, oh, in that case I won't book the limo, either ;)
<nigelb> jcastro: I love what they talk about infrastructure
<nigelb> Despite all of launchpad and bzr's faults, people love it.
<jcastro> " things can move frustratingly slowly. I've been trying to get Sugar integraed intoUbuntu for over 2 years now... no one gives me a reason why not, and no one gives a
<jcastro> go ahead"
<jcastro> things like this we need more JFDI
<nigelb> jcastro: Hey, do you I talk to about the UDS feedback?
<nigelb> I want to get the summit stuff in this time as well.
<jcastro> I saw a summit session on the schedule
<nigelb> jcastro: I meant, the UDS survey.
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> that's michelle
<nigelb> aha, I'll email her.
<jcastro> hahaha
<jcastro> someone's response
<jcastro> to what's broken in ubuntu, is
<jcastro> "some people"
<jcastro> that's awesome
<nigelb> hehe
<nigelb> It is true :D
<jcastro> • Calling free software people "gnutards"
<jcastro> dholbach: was that you? :)
<popey> i have never heard that phrase
<jcastro> yes, the proper word is Freetard I believe
<popey> indeed
<nigelb> Well, its not linux, its GNU/Linux.
<nigelb> So, its not Freetard, its gnutard :P
<popey> shush
<jcastro> Some people of the Desktop Team, who only care about what they're paid for(i.e.gnome, and main). Their idea of handling a transition is somehow interesting
<jcastro> (update main packages, and let universe rot because ""they don't have enough
<jcastro> manpower"
<nigelb> Hey, barry did a python transition day.
<nigelb> And alison and colin had something for perl.
<dholbach> jcastro, yep, I had a look this morning, but didn't review everything, I skimmed through pages 1-28 only :)
<jcastro> "Does not appear that the community at large is on board with the goal/vision ofgetting Ubuntu into the mainstream"
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> Weekends when IRC is dead, because all the Canonical employees are at home, andthere's not that many community members filling the gap."
<jcastro> I am guilty there
<jcastro> probably because I don't like IRC though
<jcastro> oh this one is interesting
<jcastro> "As a Canonical employee, I tend to often agree a lot with community members and
<jcastro> how they feel about things.  But I don't feel like I can say anything in support of their
<jcastro> concerns, because it would be a career limiting move to be in dissent with what the
<jcastro> design/dx teams want to do.  So I end up saying nothing and just focusing on my
<jcastro> work.  (That's kind of a downer too.)  I imagine others I work with are in a similar
<jcastro> boat.  The net effect is that important feedback never makes it up the chain, and"
<jcastro> "decisions get firmed up on insufficient data, and management ends up getting
<jcastro> blindsided by widespread complaints when the thing becomes public; they stick to
<jcastro> their guns (since it's hard to change at that point), resulting in more community
<jcastro> strife, which further lessens internal feedback, and the problem just snowballs."
<nigelb> Nice find.
<jcastro> heh nice
<jcastro> "Within the forum community, there is an overabundance of negativity. The forumneeds to be injected with a lot of positive energy. Good projects for the forum
<jcastro> community to sink their teeth into, positive energy that will help members think and
<jcastro> talk about Ubuntu in positive ways. The current nvironment favors negativity due to
<jcastro> a largely laissez faire attitude by the forum council, the community council, and Canonical."
<jcastro> yeah the forums have become pretty much not very fun to participate in
<jcastro> omg
<jcastro> I'm in the survey!
<jcastro> "It was awesome when Jono, Daniel, and Jorge were really connected to thecommunity aspect back in the day and not just a group of people pushing for Unity this and Unity that."
<jcastro> dholbach: hah!
<nigelb> Neat.
<nigelb> jcastro: heh
<popey> fair point
<jcastro> :( I've been doing more community user support the past 6 months than my whole 4 years combined.
<nigelb> jcastro: They are not talking about user support there.
<dholbach> did I push unity somewhere? :)
<nigelb> I'm pretty you 3 aren't "that group" :)
<jcastro> heh there appears to be one employee who thinks everyone hates him or something
 * popey comforts Daviey
<jcastro> heh
 * AlanBell adds to the list at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/LocalizedImagesRollout
<jcastro> "• Unsubscribe trolls from ubuntu-users faster."
<jcastro> there you go popey
<jcastro> I have found your calling
<popey> :D
<jcastro> popey: It would be awesome to do a joke about this
<jcastro> like a blog post
<jcastro> "due to the amount of beurocracy the project has to deal with, the CC has assigned popey discretionary shut down powers."
<Pendulum> jcastro: that's not a calling for popey, that's a fulltime job
<nigelb> heh
<popey> I hate you all.
<jcastro> don't hate, that would be so awesome!
<nigelb> popey: We love you too :)
<jcastro> dholbach: dpm: when do you guys get to Florida?
<sense> jcastro: I have to say, it is good that there is someone like you to push the new technologies. They are cool, they need a chance, but without someone pushing for Unity this and Unity that, no one would look at it at all!
<jcastro> well
<jcastro> I think people think that we have huge resources for this sort of thing
<jcastro> like this guy on jono's blog
<jcastro> "No offense, but Ubuntu is the single most widely used distro, and with a development base as wide as Canonical's, they have the man power to both see these changes happening in Gnome, and then fix the ones they don't agree with."
<jcastro> which is of course, the total opposite
<sense> If you want to have people on top of everything, you will need quite to cancel quite a few ISS trips to pay for it.
<jcastro> even if we had double the budget
<jcastro> double the people
<jcastro> we would still be overwhelmed with work
<jcastro> that's just the nature of the beast
<sense> Yes, you can't do everything. Frankly, I'm amazed with how much everyone gets done with the complexity that the many communities provide.
<sense> I mean, it's a mess!
<sense> Like EU politics.
<jcastro> let's not get crazy
<dpm> jcastro, I get there on Wednesday evening
<jcastro> dpm: cool, I'll be there tomorrow
<dpm> awesome
<dholbach> jcastro, Sunday evening
<jcastro> oh nice!
<cprofitt> hey jcastro
<jcastro> yo
<cprofitt> that was some survey... the free form answers take some reading
<akgraner> holy crap
<akgraner> I never finished the survey or submitted the results yet my answers are in there
<cprofitt> a great many pokes at community leaders...
<cprofitt> a lot of 'bitter' in some of the responses
<cprofitt> there are some 'kernels' of ideas in there that may have some value though
<cprofitt> hey akgraner
<akgraner> cprofitt, hey
<mhall119> cprofitt: that'll be the trick, separating the wheat from the chaff
<akgraner> yeah but how'd that happen - I mean I *never* submitted them and I never finished the survey, but those are my free form answers...grrrr
<dpm> jcastro, in summit, is it possible to make a session appear in two tracks? I.e. I've got a blueprint that's "app developer community growth", which I'll put in the community track, but I'm wondering if it would make sense for it to be in the "consumer" track as well
<mhall119> dpm: it is "possible"
<mhall119> but I don't think you'd really get any benefit
<dpm> as in "possible but break summit at your own risk"?
<cprofitt> lol
<mhall119> dpm: yeah, pretty much
<cprofitt> that is a good description
<cprofitt> mhall119: I want to try to spend some time with you if possible understanding both loco-directory and summit
<cprofitt> so perhaps I can help in the future
<cprofitt> I hope we can clear a bit of time for it at UDS
<mhall119> cprofitt: sure, on IRC or in-person?
<dpm> mhall119, no worries. It's good to know :) In any case, I've just been told that the "consumer" track should be ignored. But thanks anyway
<cprofitt> in person -- I will be down there
<mhall119> dpm: I wouldn't say that too loudly
<mhall119> cprofitt: cool
<dpm> mhall119, I didn't mean it in a negative sense :), I've just been told that the "consumer" track is not associated with Ubuntu or Linaro rooms, so I should ignore it for now
<jcastro> I don't even know what the consumer track is for
<dpm> I thought it was for "consumer software", but apparently it isn't
<mhall119> jcastro: did you see my email about selecting rooms for the summit schedule?
<mhall119> dpm: that's just the way rumors get started ;)
<jcastro> mhall119: yeah, looks awesome
<jcastro> mhall119: I talked to sean about it in Boston, so I explained how you were going to do it already to him
<jcastro> even though you hadn't done it yet
<mhall119> cool
<jcastro> this way he can customize each screen for that section of the venue
<jcastro> does anyone have the guidebook handy?
<jcastro> I've published an update
<jcastro> and need someone to make sure it gets pushed out
<jcastro> (doesn't have to be now, sometime today would be great though)
<akgraner> jcastro, I can snag my phone if someone else hasn't
<jcastro> Yeah, just whenevs
<jcastro> it works on mine but I am hearing reports of it not syncing for some people, etc.
<jcastro> so I want to just double check
<akgraner> ok phone is rebooting one sec
<akgraner> what am I looking for
<jcastro> do you have guidebook?
<akgraner> yes
<akgraner> i'm looking at the schedule
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> yeah so basically just spot check it
<cprofitt> I got an update for it... but looks good jcastro
<akgraner> mine updated as well when I clicked on it
<jcastro> awesome, perfect
<jcastro> this guidebook stuff is pretty awesome, I am glad we have it
<akgraner> are there supposed to be Ubuntu Community sessions showing up after the opening keynotes
<jcastro> are they on the normal schedule?
 * akgraner looks
<jcastro> looks missing to me
<jcastro> a bunch look missing to me
<akgraner> well that answers my question :-) - there are still a lot of open slots
 * jcastro will mail guidebook now
<jcastro> mhall119: hey before I mail these guys
<jcastro> how can I check that the ical is working on summit?
<nigelb> heh, nice post by Jeff Atwood.
<mhall119> jcastro: load it in a calendar program, or download it and view it yourself
<mhall119> jcastro: I have it in thunderbird, it's showing more sessions there than in Guidebook last time I checked
<jcastro> mhall119: ok let me start over
<jcastro> mhall119: hey, I'm a moron, where's the ical feed?
<mhall119> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p.ical
<jcastro> TA!
<mhall119> np
<mhall119> did you give them a personal ical feed or something?
<jcastro> I don't think so
<mhall119> maybe a track feed?
<jcastro> aha!
<jcastro> our ical feed isn't validating
<jcastro> (I also sent them a mail)
<cprofitt> morning jono
<cprofitt> morning ara
<cprofitt> oops... quit message... not join
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey cprofitt
 * cprofitt slaps head
<jono> hey dholbach
<akgraner> jono - thanks for getting the survey results out - that was *a lot* of information to compile!
<jono> akgraner, thanks! yeah, it basically sucked up my entire weekend
<jono> but I feel it was worth it
<cprofitt> yes, thanks jono. I am still parsing the raw comments
<jono> provides some good content for the leadership mini-conf
<jono> I am registering other sessions to discuss those topics today
<jono> dpm, about set?
<mhall119> jcastro: isn't validating? what does that mean?
<jcastro> I put it in an ical validator and I get an error
<mhall119> oh?
<jcastro> though that can't be it, otherwise it wouldn't work in other tools
<mhall119> other tools may be more forgiving
<jcastro> http://severinghaus.org/projects/icv/?url=http%3A%2F%2Fsummit.ubuntu.com%2Fuds-p.ical
<mhall119> what was the error?
<nigelb> We break the spec slightly.
<nigelb> BUt its allowed breakage.
<jcastro> well I asked them to look into it
<jcastro> I am just pointing it out
<nigelb> Aha.
<nigelb> It should be X-Etherpad
<mhall119> oh, looks like multi-line description is the problem?
<jcastro> their thing worked before, I suspect someone zigged instead of zagged
<jcastro> who added the multi line description?
<jcastro> please say popey
<nigelb> linaro?
<mhall119> description importing is something new this cycle
<nigelb> mhall119: wait, what are you talking about newline?
<nigelb> Cause: Caused by: Illegal property [ETHERPAD @ HTTP]
<mhall119> nigelb: nigelb Etherpad isn't one of our properties, that line is part of the Description
<nigelb> mhall119: Ah. Ew.
<mhall119> but, because it's on it's own line and doesn't start with a space, it's not following the ical spec
<nigelb> So, we need to do a replace.
<mhall119> jcastro: please file a bug and I'll work up a fix
<jcastro> k
<nigelb> let me see if I can spare some time.
<nigelb> I need to be up late to restart some services anyway.
<mhall119> nigelb: I have a fix already
<nigelb> mhall119: Damn, you're fast :)
<nigelb> I can review at least :)
<jcastro> ok guidebook guys are checking it now
<jcastro> <--- lunchin' bbl
<jono> mhall119, loved your blog post btw :-)
<jono> mhall119, cjohnston did you register a BP does loco.ubuntu.com topics for UDS?
<nigelb> jono: He did
<nigelb> jono: its called LTP I think
<nigelb> jono: do you want a link to it?
<jono> nigelb, awesome
<nigelb> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-p-ltp
<mhall119> nigelb: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/summit/ical-safe-description/+merge/80232
<mhall119> james_w: ^^
<jono> awesome
<akgraner> jono - have you seen all the work being done by a handful of people on BuildingCommunity - it's pretty cool - also the list for Leadership Summit Topics is growing woot woot!
<jono> akgraner, indeed :-)
<sense> LOL Someone in the survey is demotivated by "The vibrant community'. :D
<jono> sense, :-)
<jono> I hate vibrant communities
<akgraner> yeah they hurt my eyes - maybe we should all wear sunglasses while participating
<akgraner> :-P
<jono> haha
<akgraner> there are some really interesting answers in there
<maco> im amused by the "Kubuntu" answer to the best bit of canonical interaction with the community
<maco> particularly since kubuntu's kind off in its own little corner
<maco> riddell likes the answer a page down that names him :P
<jono> jcastro, can you do me a favor?
<jono> and register our community track roundtables
<jono> first session of each day
<akgraner> nigelb, guess what - you know those python scripts I was having troubles with and had to have you run for me - guess who figured them out :-)
<nigelb> akgraner: You did.
<nigelb> :D
 * akgraner was giddy with excitement about them.....
<akgraner> now if I can just learn to write my own....
<dholbach> ok, I'm done with my own survey now
<dholbach> all answers reviewed and codified
<dholbach> tomorrow I'll write up the summaries and get it out
<dholbach> lots of great suggestions
<dholbach> some were a bit less practical though
<dholbach> as an answer how we could make Ubuntu development easier, more understandable and more exciting, somebody suggested "more sex" - I hope everybody will excuse my lack of accuracy since I listed it under N/A
<jono> dholbach, awesome :-)
<dholbach> jono, I was sure you'd agree with "more sex"
<jono> dholbach, with dholbach, of course
<jono> lol
<jono> ok...that was creepy :-)
<dholbach> maybe I'll list it under "out of scope" instead
<dholbach> just to see how many take the time to read the whole report ;-)
<jono> haha
<jono> dholbach, I am going to publish the accomplishments work this week too
<jono> I registered a UDS session so we can discuss it
<jono> I think it fits neatly into the recognizing contributions category of discussion
<dholbach> let's talk about it in our call in 12m?
<mhall119> jcastro: please let Guidebook know that a fix is in the works
<mhall119> nigelb: would you mind forcing tarmac to do it's magic on summit?
<jono> dholbach, all set?
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> are we going to hang out?
<jono> firing up the hangout
<dholbach> alright
<akgraner> jcastro - how's this for a lightning talk "So you think you want your family member involved in Ubuntu?" - Joint talk with Pete and I  - hahahaha
<akgraner> I laugh b/c you should here pete's comments at the moment to that suggestion
<mhall119> lol
<Pendulum> haha
<Pendulum> akgraner: isn't the answer "Don't"? :P (at least from his perspective ;-) )
<cprofitt> Pendulum: my wife is happy I am involved with Ubuntu
<cprofitt> then again she is a wonderful and supportive women
<akgraner> Pendulum, yep :-)
<akgraner> Pete is supportive until I am Ubuntu 24/7
<akgraner> without ceasing
<cprofitt> my wife does Civil War Geneology and I support her... and she is very supportive of my involvement in Ubuntu
<cprofitt> I am not sure, with three kids, if she would allow 24/7... but I get a lot of time
<akgraner> cprofitt, I've talked about Ubuntu so much since 2009 that my family leaves the room now when I talk about it after 6pm
<akgraner> did you see the signs my daughter did at SELF?
<sense> Maybe the lightning talk is something for her!
<akgraner> um no - that would be a comedy routine of epic proportion
<maco> akgraner: if you see my mommy on irc, tell her i'm hungry?
<akgraner> I would die of embarrassment
<akgraner> maco, sadly that is based in truth
<maco> i know, she said it to pete, right?
<jcastro> jono: yeah doing those today at some point
<mhall119> jcastro: summit ical has been fixed
<mhall119> IS just pushed the update, http://severinghaus.org/projects/icv/?url=http%3A%2F%2Fsummit.ubuntu.com%2Fuds-p.ical confirms
<akgraner> no another person - but the message got to pete  - he was out of town when she first said it
<jcastro> I needed to sort the thing with making it use the same blueprint
<jcastro> mhall119: oh awesome!
<jcastro> mhall119: I'm not sure if that's what breaks guidebook but making it validate can't hurt
<mhall119> true, but it's probably what did it
<jono> jcastro, thanks
<jcastro> mhall119: ok so, I've got the main roundtable blueprint
<jcastro> and it's scheduled
<jcastro> but I need to make multiple sessions but use the same blueprint
<jcastro> so do I create the other 4 in the admin UI by hand and then just put the same BP field?
<nigelb> mhall119: ping
<nigelb> I thought you wre supposed to replace \n with \r\n
<nigelb> Not \r with \r\n
<mhall119> nigelb: we're supposed to replace \n *or* \r\n with \N
<cprofitt> what are you looking for new line?
<mhall119> jcastro: that would work, yes
<jcastro> ok so that won't break anything right?
<jcastro> multiple sessions pointing to one blueprint?
<nigelb> mhall119: ok.
<mhall119> jcastro: uh.........no....
<jcastro> nigelb: ok, if I break this ....
<jcastro> I want witnesses. :)
<nigelb> If it breaks... "jcastro broke summit"
<mhall119> I'm 83% sure it won't break
<jcastro> I know it
<mhall119> until lpupdate runs
<nigelb> It *may* break for autoschedule.
<nigelb> So, make sure everything is manually sceduled.
<mhall119> yeah, that's where I'm concerned
<jcastro> it's ok I will manually schedule each one
<jcastro> it's for the community roundtables
<mhall119> jcastro: it looks like it'll stop updating from LP is more than one meeting has the same blueprint
<mhall119> jcastro: I think this should be one meeting, with multiple agenda items
<jcastro> what will, the session? Or the entire thing?
<mhall119> I think james_w was doing this for something else
<jcastro> ok how do I do that?
<mhall119> jcastro: manage.py lpupdate will skip updating any meetings for that blueprint
<jcastro> oh ok
<mhall119> jcastro: manually create agenda items, I think
<mhall119> in the admin  UI
<jcastro> mhall119: I don't see "agenda" anywhere in the record
<jcastro> http://summit.ubuntu.com/admin/schedule/meeting/19441/
<dholbach> alright my friends - end of the day over here
<dholbach> see you tomorrow!
<cprofitt> see ya dholbach
<dholbach> bye :)
<mhall119> jcastro: it's not part of the Meeting reocrd
<jcastro> donde is it?
<mhall119> http://summit.ubuntu.com/admin/schedule/agenda/
<jcastro> I mean "where is it" of course. :)
<mhall119> jcastro: I know that much spanish
<jcastro> ok so where can I find these mythical agenda things you guys keep talking about?
<mhall119> http://summit.ubuntu.com/admin/schedule/agenda/
<maco> jcastro: did you just get off the phone with tu mamá or has florida caught up with you?
<jcastro> I've just been practicing
<czajkowski> I can haz new job as a writer for an open source magazne and online site
<czajkowski> aka writing about open source for a living
<cprofitt> congrats czajkowski
<cprofitt> has to be nice to be able to make a living from working in something related to Open Source
<akgraner> czajkowski, congrats!
<akgraner> which magazine?  curious minds want to know :-)
<czajkowski> wont be writing about ubuntu
<jussi> czajkowski: congrats... Im sure youll be evil... err great :P (no, really, awesome news to hear, hope things go really well there)
<czajkowski> conflict of interest so will write about anything else
<czajkowski> we did agree that at the offer unless there is something i realy really really wanna write about
<czajkowski> so tday was iron pyton chrome 17 http and last week was blender
<czajkowski> so tis something new
<cprofitt> yes, which magazine? Linux Journal?
<czajkowski> h-online
<czajkowski> .com
<czajkowski> the english version of the german magazine
<czajkowski> we also translate their articles and vice versa
<cprofitt> nice... you have exposed me to a new source of information
<cprofitt> thanks
<pleia2> czajkowski: congrats!
<jussi> czajkowski: awesome, in you they both get a good writer plus lots of readers who will read just to see your article.
<pleia2> we pull from h-online for UWN often
<cprofitt> yeah, let them know I just bookmarked their site so I could follow your articles
<jussi> I didnt even know it existed.
<jono> jcastro, can we punt our meeting back a bit
<jono> I am wrapping up a few things here
<jcastro> sure
<jono> czajkowski, congrats!
<popey> congrats czajkowski !
<akgraner> hi all leadership team meeting in -meeting about to take place
<czajkowski> niow for pizza and beer wth the bf
<czajkowski> nn
<bkerensa> =o
<dpm> jcastro, do you know if we need to set the "Series goal" for blueprints to appear on the schedule, or it doesn't matter as long as a track lead approves it?
<jcastro> series doesn't matter afaict
<dpm> cool, thanks jcastro
<jono> hi folks
<jono> first blog post on post-survey next steps: http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/10/24/ubuntu-community-survey-next-steps-leadership/
<jono> thoughts and suggestions welcome!
<cprofitt> will read soon jono
<jono> thanks cprofitt
<cprofitt> it looks good jono, do you want to throw up a link to the blueprint for UDS?
<jono> which blueprint?
<jono> there is no BP for the leadership summit
<jono> ok lunch time for me
<jono> back soon!
<cprofitt> jono: alright... I thought there was a blueprint.
<cprofitt> enjoy lunch
<akgraner> jono jcastro I added teaching mediums  to the leadership summit :-)
<akgraner> oh and I put y'alls name on it
<cprofitt> teaching mediums?
<cprofitt> crystal balls :-)
<cprofitt> tarrot cards :-)
<jcastro> mhall119: it must have been the feed, the update works now
<mhall119> \o/
<jcastro> akgraner: can you check the schedule on your phone again?
<jcastro> mhall119: can you add a test to validate the field?
<mhall119> jcastro: older ical feeds are broken now though
<jcastro> er, the feed I mean
<jcastro> which ones?
<mhall119> jcastro: I added a test case to make sure the description field is having newlines converted, as per the ical spec
<mhall119> jcastro: I got an email about a karmic ical
<cprofitt> I am seeing community stuff now jcastro
<mhall119> specifically, any older summit's ical, since their meetings didn't have description fields
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> I don't care about that, that event is over. :)
<mhall119> yeah, still good to fix, but that can wait until after UDS-P
<cprofitt> ?
<jcastro> cprofitt: he's saying it breaks older UDS calendars
<mhall119> hey jcastro, can you see if they can update their mobile app to accept a secondary ical feed to fill the "My Schedule" data?
<jcastro> but those are finished
<cprofitt> k
<jcastro> yeah let me see
<cprofitt> jcastro: so for uds-p I see community sessions now, which I believe were missing earlier
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> like half the schedule was missing actually
<jcastro> mhall119: it seems tied into their app when you select a session to have to your feed
<jcastro> it doesn't do what you'd think it would do
<jcastro> also, they have tracks in the app
<jcastro> we just don't use them
 * jcastro messes with it
<mhall119> jcastro: yeah, they have it built-in, but if we have that in LP subscriptions already, and we're exposing it in personal icals already, it's a pain to have to re-subscribe on their mobile app
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> I didn't know there was so mucb bickering going on
<jcastro> I guess we need a session for it? o_O
<maco> referring to the "community bickering" part of the survey?
<cprofitt> going to head home; then cub scout meeting tonight
<cprofitt> talk with you all later tonight
<jcastro> maco: yeah
 * maco suspects she contributed to that
 * popey hugs jcastro 
<jcastro> popey: is that like, for an official capacity? that project I mean
<popey> its a private project
<popey> will be made public at some poiunnt
<popey> once its tested
<popey> the client is open source
<popey> the idea is that it can scale up using the cloud :D
<jcastro> cute
<popey> so if lots of people use it at once, it spins up EC2 instances and farms new users out to that
<nigelb> I know what project popey's talking about :D
<popey> heh
<nigelb> heh, I was thinking of asking popey abuot it earlier today ;)
<jcastro> popey: is this for canonical or standalone?
<popey> it wasn't developed for or by canonical :D
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> ok
<nigelb> popey -- "He can create things too, not just shutdown"
<popey> hah
 * nigelb ducks
<jcastro> hehehe
<jcastro> "Tell me Dr. Freeman, what is it you've created, all you do is destroy."
<popey> it's yin and yang though, for new stuff to be created, you just _have_ to destroy something else
 * jcastro wonders who will get that reference
<popey> o/
<popey> love that game
<jcastro> though you know empathy has built in desktop sharing with NAT busting ootb right?
<popey> pffffft
<popey> empathy schmempathy ;)
<jcastro> "right, but who can get THAT to work."
<pleia2> note to self: don't read all of the "what do you find demotivating" stuff all at once
<pleia2> I need a drink :)
<cprofitt> that was a great deal to read
<cprofitt> and it is difficult to know what has weight vs. what was just bitter
<nigelb> pleia2: :)
<jono> jcastro, quick call?
<jcastro> jono: yep
<jcastro> G+ ME!
<czajkowski> pizza and willy wonka and the chocolate factory is an awesome way to spend an evening
<jono> btw, I added a bickering session at UDS
<jono> jcastro, one sec
<jcastro> I saw
<jono> jcastro, invite sent
<akgraner> jcastro, now you are quoting half-life 2 jeez....
<akgraner> I worry about the stuff you watch and listen too....you need some easy listening
<akgraner> and rainbows and sunshine in your life
<akgraner> If you start quoting Quake, Doom, Grand theft auto, or black ops - I'm putting you in a room with my son
<akgraner> jcastro - my son just said, "mom leave the guy alone and can I have my controllers back"  :-/
<mhall119> lol
<nigelb> akgraner: I'm worried that you recognized the Half-Life 2 quote.
<nigelb> jcastro, mhall119 ^
<mhall119> nigelb: I always knew she was more geek than me
<nigelb> mhall119: No doubts there. I knew as well.
<nigelb> mhall119: She writes python now. Shall we hand over summit?
<mhall119> sssshh, you're not supposed to let them know it's coming
<mhall119> otherwise they run
<nigelb> Drat, sorry!
<jcastro> did someone say amber is taking over summit?
<nigelb> heh
<akgraner> noooooooooo
<akgraner> jcastro, don't listen to them....
<jcastro> too late
<jcastro> i've handed over the launchpad creds to your account
<nigelb> haha
<akgraner> :-P
<nigelb> mhall119: Success! ^
<mhall119> yay, new project lead!
<mhall119> hopefully she'll write more summit code this cycle than our last one :P
<nigelb> heh
<akgraner> :-P
<mhall119> by "last one" I meant last project lead, not last cycle
<nigelb> hah
<mhall119> but I love you both
<akgraner> I wanted to become more technical when someone told my frustration comes from my lack of technical ability...so all that did was fuel the fire :-)
<mhall119> akgraner: cool, then your frustration can come from your technical abilities, just like the rest of us ;)
<akgraner> mhall119, you just wait til I ask you all my python questions at UDS
<akgraner> I am saving them
<mhall119> heh
<akgraner> and all my juju and charms questions I am saving for jcastro
<czajkowski> oh started to learn python a few weeks back
<czajkowski> finaly starting to make sense
<mhall119> akgraner: there's a juju charm school session
<akgraner> mhall119, hahaha
<czajkowski> beats the days I had to do object oriented C++ and java programming and I HATED IT
<czajkowski> HATE.JAVA!
<mhall119> actually "charm school" really should be the name of that session
<akgraner> my name and charm school in the same sentence - now that is freakin funny
<mhall119> "Amber's Charm School: Now y'all shut up and listen"
<akgraner> mhall119, yep that's about the way it would work
<akgraner> and emma janes book for Drupal users is awesome
<akgraner> jcastro, woo hoo - signing more people up for the trello leadership board :-)
 * jcastro trellos
<akgraner> jcastro, is that a verb now?
 * mhall119 proposes making "jcastro" a verb
<mhall119> as in, "I just totally jcastroed that wiki page"
<mhall119> or "Stand back, I'm about to jcastro the summit server!"
<mhall119> or "Hey man, I was totally plastered last night and accidentally jcastroed, now I need a place to hide a body"
<akgraner> mhall119, +1
<mhall119> jcastro: v, any vaguely ominous action
<akgraner> jcastro, is not a robot and a verb
<akgraner> nwo
<akgraner> now
<akgraner> dang it
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> you totally jcastroed that joke
<jcastro> lolz
<mhall119> on a side note, "Vaguely Ominous" could be the name of the next Severed Fifth album
<AlanBell> 11.10 should have been Ominous Ocelot
<AlanBell> ..
<jcastro> I am become ocelot, bringer of ominousness
<AlanBell> the precursor to Portentious Pangolin
<jono> mhall119, lol
<jono> album cover: http://i.imgur.com/xoO2l.jpg
<mhall119> czajkowski: lol
<mhall119> jono I mean
 * mhall119 will attempt to blame that on tab-complete somehow
 * pleia2 peers down at keyboard and doesn't buy it
<mhall119> they're both on the same side of the keyboard
<mhall119> the top
<pleia2> just tell people you're using dvorak and they're next to each other (they aren't but who knows dvorak?)
<mhall119> heh, good point
<maco> haha
<akgraner> hey jono how many of the leadership posts based on the survey are you going to post this week
<akgraner> I'm trying to figure out if it needs it's own header in the newsletter
<akgraner> also I'm going to need someone with a critical eye to proof UWN on Sunday - so if anyone wants to be a drive by proofer please let me know b/c I'll need to publish UWN before UDS kicks off Monday morning
<akgraner> AlanBell, I told jcastro I was writing down all the advice he gives - and we were going to create the Gospel according to jcastro
<akgraner> at the top of the list - Just do sh&t :-)
 * bkerensa is waiting for Jono to blog about his Costco trips
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> OMG! Costco!
<jono> akgraner, just one on leadership
<akgraner> ok - this week is going to be crazy in terms of getting UWN in out  - so I'm just prepping as much as possible
<akgraner> thanks jono!
<jono> akgraner, no, thank you!
<jono> bkerensa, lol
<akgraner> jono I saw your tweet about pwgraner and sil - should I be worried ;-P
<bkerensa> =]
<bkerensa> jono: I was able to smoke some Canonical employees out of the woods for the release party
<bkerensa> Steve Langasek and Adam Gandelman showed
<bkerensa> :D
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-10-25
<akgraner> jono while you are in a blogging mood can you help promote this - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UCADay
<akgraner> anyone else feel free to promote it and join in the fun on Nov 20th as well.
<bkerensa> Will do
 * bkerensa addeded to the to do list
<akgraner> bkerensa, thanks!
<akgraner> bkerensa - ashams came up with the idea and well I thought it would be cool to see how it goes - and we can tweak it as necessary...:-)  Saying "Thank You" and "You Matter" is always in fashion :-)
<bkerensa> akgraner: Printing some thank you cards would be cool
<bkerensa> :D
<akgraner> bkerensa, I did some ubuntu thank you cards  - I think at the Ohio UbuCon
<akgraner> I think I gave one to jcastro
<akgraner> and others
<akgraner> greg-g, did you get one as well
<akgraner> AlanBell, can you look at this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Teams and fix the formating - I've contracted Rick to ask him to double check the changes I made to the Canonical teams, pleia2 fixed Ubuntu Women I asked the art team to fix their line - but I don't know how to fix that crazy formatting
<pleia2> not sure if it can be fixed, I think the table is just too big for the width-constrained page
<akgraner> hmmm
<akgraner> maybe we should remove some of the stuff listed on the page
<pleia2> it's a mess, not only out-dated but some teams that are gone are there, and some important ones not on there at all
<pleia2> I think we need a better way of having a maintainable list :\
<akgraner> pleia2, which lines do you think we can get rid of
<akgraner> me too
<akgraner> I think the icons an go
<pleia2> news and fridge should just be merged, lubuntu added, classroom added
<akgraner> yep
<pleia2> is the mobile team still around? not sure about gaming, presentations, love?
<akgraner> so how's this I'll remove the Icons and add all the new derivative distro's
<akgraner> nope it's ARM now
<akgraner> I changed that
 * pleia2 should refresh :)
<pleia2> training team is kind of ubuntu learning, but ubuntu learning is inactive at the moment (hoping to pull in your doc and awaken the sleepers)
<pleia2> and the canonical training department... not sure it exists anymore?
<akgraner> That's why I asked Rick to go through the Canonical ones
 * pleia2 nods
<akgraner> how's this  - I'll just print it out and we can fix it at UDS
<akgraner> b/c looking at that table on the wiki will kill your eyes
 * pleia2 will bring the crayons
<akgraner> then we can go in and fix it all at once
<pleia2> sounds good
<akgraner> ok plan for that page :-)
<akgraner> plus most of the teams or someone from those teams will be there
<pleia2> plus then we can "hey Rick, hey Rick, hey Rick" in person!
<pleia2> yeah
<akgraner> I'll make all the changes I can...
<akgraner> then we can fix the rest there
<akgraner> so it will be correct on the BuildingCommunity pages
<pleia2> there is also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<pleia2> you know, because we need lots of team lists on the wiki
<akgraner> haha
<akgraner> yeah
<pleia2> :)
<akgraner> that page is a mess to - a lot of these wiki's are just borked
<pleia2> yeah
<akgraner> we need a wiki week
<pleia2> we need a loco directory for projects!
<akgraner> Or can we just get rid of the wiki
<akgraner> trello :-)
<akgraner> I said it before jcastro could
<akgraner> but yeah
<pleia2> I am part of the annoying crowd that winces at it being a closed-source, company-run tool
<pleia2> (I have nightmares about google buying them and seeing it go all etherpad ;))
<akgraner> :-) I just want the info to be correct
<akgraner> so people can trust our resources
<pleia2> yeah
<akgraner> so if it's a wiki then great...just tell me where it needs to go :-)
<akgraner> pleia2, I'll just make a list of the pages I can't fix on my own and try to have that ready for when we get to UDS
<pleia2> ok :)
<akgraner> maybe we can even get them fixed at UDS
<akgraner> not like there isn't enough people there
<pleia2> yeah, the bigger problem is finding time
<akgraner> 15 minutes - either identify, triage or fix
<pleia2> hehe
<akgraner> then the next day 15 more mins
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> we'd get it done :-) cause we are all awesome that way!  I gots faith in the community and wiki's :-)
<pleia2> I like sleep
<akgraner> ok lack of sleep is talking  - catch you all tomorrow :-)
<pleia2> hehe, take care
<akgraner> yeppers - you should have an intro email in the morning  pleia2 :-)
<bkerensa> O.)
<akgraner> pleia2, email sent....
<akgraner> night y'all :-)
<bkerensa> gnight
<pleia2> thanks!
<mhall119> pleia2: loco directory for projects?
<pleia2> mhall119: I was joking :) just reflecting on how we solved the problem of maintaining ever-changing loco details in the wiki
<mhall119> oh, ok
<pleia2> loco teams have enough in common for it to make sense, unfortunately all ubuntu teams don't
<mhall119> we should force standardization on all project teams
<pleia2> lol
<jono> hey folks
<jono> check out http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/10/25/ubuntu-accomplishments-system-spec/
<trimarian_sca> hello
<alourie> hello
<bkerensa> hi
<dholbach> good morning! :)
<jono> I am heading to bed
<jono> night all!
<AlanBell> akgraner: yes, that table is a bit of a mess, I reported bugs about the lack of table lines and I really don't like the 980px layout, but neither is my decision
<AlanBell> 980px is or was considered rather fashionable at the time in the web design community
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> dholbach: can you moderate a mail on 'ubuntu-devel from me please?
<dholbach> czajkowski, done
<czajkowski> dholbach: thanks
<dholbach> de nada
<akgraner> nigelb, hey one of the guys on the NC LoCo team is wanting to contribute more and wants to do so is by using his knowledge of python to help - can I introduce him to you?
<nigelb> akgraner: mhall119 is best :D
<akgraner> okie dokie - mhall119 when you get a chance can you pop into the NC Channel and speak to BugeyeD about how he can contribute....You actually may have met him at SELF 2009 at Clemson we were all there
<akgraner> popey, were you ever able to get that device to capture screen output to work with Linux?
<popey> akgraner: i was
<popey> but its not optimal
<popey> i have a better solution
<akgraner> yeah?  when you have time will you share this knowledge of the better solution
<popey> yeah, will blog it
<akgraner> Thank you ! :-)
<akgraner> popey, I got some feedback on the screencasts I did for the book, while they were positive  - I know I have some room for improvement and want to work on it..so thank you!
<popey> akgraner: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUlyqeYMPxs gives you an idea of what it looks like
<popey> records at 1080p just fine
<akgraner> oh cool - that looks great!
<popey> what was the feedback centred around?
<popey> technical stuff or prep?
<akgraner> no people thought I had a soothing voice and enjoyed me walking me through stuff -(consumer side)  - but the publishers wanted more polish to it
<akgraner> them through stuff
<akgraner> and i Have to keep everything to 10 minutes or less
<popey> gotcha
<akgraner> so I have to work on it :-) and your stuff rocks - so I thought I'd practice and get some critique from you  :-) and see how you do yours
<popey> too kind
<akgraner> no I mean it - if it sucked I wouldn't ask you :-P
<akgraner> I also had one negative feedback -  I sounded like I was talking to 3rd graders and not adults
<akgraner> so I have to work on that too
<akgraner> ok so my kids want IRC accounts - should I be worried?
<popey> hah
<akgraner> we told them we'd help them get started but now I am a little concerned
<Joeb454> about what, akgraner?
<alourie> akgraner: got a sec?
<alourie> oh, sorry, never mind
<snap-l> Good morning / afternoon / evening / whatever. :)
<czajkowski> Aloha <------------ covers it all
<mhall119> morning
<mhall119> akgraner: they just want to be able to talk to you ;)
<snap-l> czajkowski: When someone says Aloha to me, suddenly it's 1950, grass huts and tiki torches are in, and people take ukelele music seriously. ;)
<cprofitt> snap-l: people love ukelele music
<snap-l> cprofitt: Find them, round them up, and ship them somewhere nice then. ;)
<cprofitt> That may take some time :-)
<snap-l> Make sure to get enough 55 gallon drums for the rafts.
<cprofitt> like water world?
<snap-l> um, suuuure.
<snap-l> I guess we don't have to put them in the barrels
<snap-l> that might work, actually.
<czajkowski> I went to a ukelele concert there 2 weeks ago
<czajkowski> great night
 * popey waves
<cprofitt> hey popey
<jcastro> akgraner: when do you guys come down?
<czajkowski> http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2011/10/25/call-for-loco-council-nominations/
<cjohnston> blah
<mhall119> hey, welcome back cjohnston
<cjohnston> thanks
<dholbach> who likes this as well: https://www.facebook.com/UCADay? :)
<snap-l> quick question: Who do I contact re: our team's logging being broken for our IRC channel?
<alourie> dholbach: I do :-)
<snap-l> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/10/25/ <- missing #ubuntu-us-mi
<alourie> (and I did)
<Pici> snap-l: You should send an email to rt@ubuntu.com if the required logbot is not present in your channel.
<jono> morning all
<jono> dholbach, dpm, jcastro meetingi n 3m in #ubuntu-meeting
<dholbach> yep
 * akgraner reads the scrollback
<akgraner> alourie, did you still need me?
<akgraner> I'm online for about 30 mins then I'm heading out...and won't be online until late this evening sometime
<alourie> akgraner: well
<alourie> it's something to do with the idea jono posted
<alourie> and something we joke about
<akgraner> which idea? and which joke - this could cover a lot of ground :-)
<snap-l> Pici: I believe the logbot is in the channel
<alourie> akgraner: Ubuntu Game
<akgraner> ahhh
<snap-l> Pici: But I will check with them. Thanks!
<alourie> :-)
<alourie> I'll poke you if I come around to organise thoughts about it
<akgraner> sure  - send me and email or I can ping you tomorrow afternoon when I am online for sure again
<alourie> akgraner: my schedule is not so ordered now, so I'll ping you :-) thanks
<akgraner> alourie, thanks!
<akgraner> dholbach, don't you just love ashams idea for the Ubuntu Community Appreciation Day!  Thanks for seeing it -we are in the promotion stage now and hopefully people will participate on the 20th :-)
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> it's awesome
<alourie> akgraner: was it twittered?
<akgraner> yep I did and g+'d and fb'd and indenti.ca'd it as well
<alourie> oh, and I think we should post it on next UNW
<alourie> and OMG Ubuntu :-)
<akgraner> already emailed them
<akgraner> and it will go in UWN :-)
<akgraner> and Ubuntu User
<akgraner> got those covered :-)
<akgraner> did that yesterday..... now we need people to your teams about it - and think about what/who you want to appreciate and let know "They Matter" on Nov 20th
<akgraner> so help spread the word please :-)
<alourie> yea
<alourie> I'm not sure that my LoCo is getting it though
<akgraner> as in not getting the word about it or not understanding what it's about
<alourie> I think both
<jono> jcastro, meeting?
<alourie> they are quite smart individuals with own agendas :-)
<jono> you are up
<akgraner> you can help with both of those  - it doesn't have to come from some "official" voice somewhere - - just tell people think of someone in the Ubuntu Community who has made a positive impact in your involvement in Ubuntu and tell them to let that person(s) know how they impacted their contributions etc
<akgraner> alourie, I'll just blog about it with examples  - I'll do mine early - would that help
<alourie> akgraner: sure thing
<alourie> I'll do that
<akgraner> alourie, Thank you!!!
<akgraner> :-)
<alourie> akgraner: sure. Share it on g+, I'll read it later and also share with other people
<akgraner> k will do - I have a 5 hour drive ahead of me today surely I can get some of it done in the car
<akgraner> I'm not driving  - I'm riding (didn't want anyone to think I was going to drive to drive and blog at the same time)
<alourie> :-D
<dholbach> nice to see all the feedback in the team meeting
<jono> indeed :-)
<dholbach> alourie, I set up very sparse https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments pages - check the individual trophies pages
<dholbach> it'd be nice to add more ideas to it and then get a team of people together who can help make this happen :)
<cprofitt> nothing like a wee bit of pressure... just got told by my boss that instead of launching the new help desk mid-November he wants it launched by the end of the day
<pleia2> oh fun :(
 * dholbach hugs cprofitt
 * nigelb hugs cprofitt 
<nigelb> Today is hearing firecrackers go off all night :)
<nigelb> (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diwali)
<dholbach> nigelb, happy diwali
<dholbach> vish too ^ :)
<dholbach> time to call it a day over here - see you all tomorrow
<czajkowski> dholbach: tooldes
<nigelb> g'nite
<dholbach> bye :)
<vish> dholbach: :) , have a great day.. :)
<vish> drat!
<nigelb> vish: You're in NYC these days?
<vish> nigelb: yea..
<nigelb> Nice :)
<vish> :)
<popey> nigelb: we had samosas and indian sweets at work for Diwali
<popey> best samosas ever
<popey> also jalebi
<popey> I could eat my own body weight in jalebi
<nigelb> popey: damn, you make me want jalebis.
<nigelb> Its aleady 10:30 pm, so less chances of that.
<popey> also barfi
<popey> haha
<popey> we have _loads_ of indians in our office
<popey> so there were a ridiculous amount of samosas
<czajkowski> popey: you're killling me
<czajkowski> am starving
<nigelb> hehe
<czajkowski> and dinner is at least anoter 2 hrs away
<popey> :D
<popey> just got home, need to get ready for uupc
<popey> live show tonight
<czajkowski> house viewing before dinner
<jussi> anyone seen paultag recently ?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> he's online just not in here
<czajkowski> you can find him in locoteams
<jussi> czajkowski: hrm... my client says otherwise, guess its borked. is he using the nick paultag?
<danilos> hi all, can anyone help me check if a certain person has permission to approve sessions for Linaro Connect?
<jussi> jcastro: probably knows
<danilos> jcastro, hi Jorge, any idea? :)
<james_w> danilos, hi, that's a Launchpad thing, not a summit thing
<james_w> people in https://launchpad.net/~linaro-connect-organizers can approve things at https://launchpad.net/sprints/lcq4.11
<danilos> james_w, well, I might be asking the wrong question, but if the session is approved, it will be scheduled automatically as well? (basically check your email)
<james_w> danilos, it will, if the name matches the conventions
<danilos> james_w, right, thanks
<danilos> james_w, btw, does it make sense for me to be the memeber of connect-organizers team as well?
<james_w> danilos, yeah, I think so, as you will want to approve sessions
<danilos> james_w, can you please add me while you are there? :)
<james_w> done
<scott-work> two questions:  1. is it too late to suggest a blueprint for uds-p?
<scott-work> 2. how the bloody hell do i register for a track?
<danilos> james_w, thanks
<james_w> danilos, there's also "track lead" permission in the scheduling system that allows for changing the schedule
<james_w> Ilias probably wants that as well, but it wasn't clear to me which he was asking about
<james_w> summit admins can grant that in the admin interface
<danilos> james_w, right, thanks for the info there, that includes StephenDole, right?
<james_w> I think so
<james_w> I could make you a summit admin too
<scott-work> two questions:
<scott-work> 1. is it too late to register a blueprint for uds-p
<scott-work> 2. how the bloody hell do i register for a track?
<maco> scott-work: talk to the track lead to get the blueprint on the schedule. that happens even up during uds :)
<maco> scott-work: as for #2...i didn think there was such a thing as registering for a track
<maco> there arent really rsvps...
<scott-work> maco: this is from an email from daniel holbach, "Everyone is expected to attend each day and the sessions that they register for"
<scott-work> i'll ping dholbach tomorrow morning if no one knows
<maco> scott-work: its per-session, not per-track
<maco> you just subscribe to the blueprint
<scott-work> maco: that is what i thought, just making sure
<maco> when doing so, you can mark yourself as "participation essential" if you HAVE to be there and reading notes later isnt enough
<scott-work> and ah, i see the confusion, i.e. track vs. session, bad choice of words
<maco> then the autoscheduler will try to ensure you don't need to violate the laws of physics
<scott-work> thank you maco :)
<maco> np
<AlanBell> you can always be sat in one session and participate by IRC in another :)
<maco> AlanBell: true. also a bit confusing :P
<maco> scott-work: are you yokozar or a new scott?
<scott-work> maco: i am scott lavender, ubuntu studio project lead :-)
<scott-work> also, ScottL from my home laptop
<maco> ooh that scott
<maco> i dont know if i know you in person
<maco> just that youre the scott whose nick makes me double take for ScottK
<scott-work> aye, that is true and unfortunate
<scott-work> i cannot say that i have met any person in real life that i talk with on irc :/
<scott-work> i hope to remedy this at uds, however :)
<scott-work> maco: will you be at uds-p?  perhaps i shall add you to my growing list of people to meet?
<salgado> has anybody got any idea what makes the call to schedule.calculate() in http://paste.ubuntu.com/719120/ to generate different .meetings every time I run it? (at the top there are all the test failures I saw)
<salgado> james_w, do you have any idea?  I've copied that test from your branch to trunk (to make sure it was not something introduced by your changes), but it still fails with a different .meetings most of the time
<james_w> salgado, model_mommy randomises parameters that aren't specified, which means that it can have non-deterministic behaviour
<salgado> james_w, oh, right.  any idea what could be the parameter that we must not allow randomization on?  maybe the fact that sometimes .meetings is empty and sometimes not gives a clue?
<james_w> salgado, that may be something to do with the slot I think
<james_w> as if no slots match the criteria you will get an empty dict
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-10-26
<nigelb> Good morning
<nigelb> Ugh firecrackers.
<cprofitt> morning nigelb
<nigelb> Hey there cprofitt
<duanedesign> morning nigelb
<nigelb> hey duanedesign
<cprofitt> nigelb: are you attending UDS?
<duanedesign> nigelb: do not suppose you have any experience with GoDaddy?
<duanedesign> I am asking people at random hoping i will find someone. :) Having trouble setting up my domain name
<cprofitt> I do not use GoDaddy, but similar service
<duanedesign> cprofitt: i am giving it one more try. I am having trouble figuring out the interface and pointing the domain name to my ip
<nigelb> cprofitt: Remotely :)
<nigelb> duanedesign: Yes, don't use them.
<nigelb> duanedesign: I mean, yes I have experience, but don't use them if you can help it :)
<greg-g> duanedesign: I second the do not use godaddy statement. Horrible UI and service. Use gandi.net
<ahathaway> Hello Community Team!
<ahathaway> I am looking for some assistance in regaining official LoCo status for the US-MA-LoCo team and I wanted to speak with someone to develop a plan.
<pleia2> ahathaway: the folks you want to talk to are the loco council, they hang out in #ubuntu-locoteams and have a mailing list at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> plenty of us are in loco teams, but they can help you with a strategy too :)
<pleia2> mostly it's "have events" and "document what you do"
<ScottL> ack, jcastro i screwed up trying to register a blueprint for uds-p, i wouldn't blame you if you yelled at me
<nigelb> ScottL: Can I help fix it?
<ahathaway> Great thanks pleia2 and sorry I did not respond earlier
<pleia2> ahathaway: no worries, it's common (most of us never log off, so lag between responses can be hours :))
<ahathaway> Haha, thanks.  With that I will be logging off.
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Morning!
<alourie> good morning
<dholbach> jcastro, do you have blueprint-accepting powers?
<nigelb> dholbach: he's a "driver", he has all-powers (I think)
<czajkowski> aloha
<alourie> dholbach: hi
<alourie> I've added some accomplishments
<dholbach> great
<popey> Good morning $community!
<dholbach> hey popey
<Pendulum> morning popey
<alourie> dholbach: I'm checking the Harvest now...how does it work?
<alourie> seems to find a lot of old bugs :-)
<dholbach> alourie, Harvest itself is pretty stupid, it merely aggregates data from other places and displays it in a way, so contributors can find stuff that interests them easily
<alourie> dholbach: that's what I figured. But too many old bugs would not help to solve it I think...
<dholbach> if it's a problem in the data sources, it'd be great if you could file a bug on harvest-data and give an example
<dholbach> Harvest is only as good as its data sources are
<cjohnston> mornin
<alourie> dholbach: ok, how would I know? Is there a way to figure what the source is?
<dholbach> alourie, just file it on harvest-data if you don't know, but on Harvest you should see the "category" of the opportunity - that's basically the data source
<alourie> dholbach: ah, ok
<dholbach> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~harvest-dev/harvest-data/trunk/view/head:/opportunities has the URLs, but for filing a bug on harvest-data you don't exactly need them
<alourie> dholbach: filed :-)
<dholbach> great
<alourie> maybe the point here is to limit matches in time?
<dholbach> I'll reassign the bug to harvest-data
<alourie> sure
<ScottL> nigelb, i don't know, you might....
<ScottL> i made a blueprint original before i even considered suggesting it for uds-p
<ScottL> then i decided i would suggest it for uds-p
<ScottL> after doing so i realized that the name i used didn't follow the $track-p-$name convenction
<ScottL> this blueprint was under 'ubuntustudio' project
<ScottL> so i made a new one under 'ubuntu' as 'kernel-p-lowlatency-kernel'
<ScottL> and i wanted to supersede my original but can't now
<ScottL> and i can't find the 'kernel-p-lowlatency-kernel' blueprint currently (or i couldn't last night)
<jussi> Bapple...
<cjohnston> you wont see the new one until the kernel lead approves it
<ScottL> ah, that is what i kinda figured, cjohnston
<ScottL> unfortunately, i still have two blueprints suggested for uds-p at this point though
 * ScottL is heading to work, i'll be on as scott-work in around 35 minutes
<cjohnston> ScottL: set the definition to superseaded
<czajkowski> jussi: hows you ?
<scott-work> cjohnston: i saw your comment in the logs, but a question....
<cjohnston> i will try
<scott-work> if my second blueprint, the one submitted for uds-p proper, is not approved i would still wish to use the first blueprint as a focus point for the ubuntu studio team's development
<cjohnston> i believe you could unsuperseed it
<scott-work> if a mark the first blueprint as 'superseded' will i be able to change this back to something else ?
<cjohnston> I believe so
<cjohnston> don't quote me
<cjohnston> #launchpad
<scott-work> ah, you answered my question....outstanding
<cjohnston> ;-)
<cjohnston> (in other words, don't yell at me if it happens to not work :-P)
<scott-work> hehe, actually i just tried it and it seems to work properly, thank you cjohnston :)
<cjohnston> np
<cjohnston> akgraner: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-p-news-team-goals could you please define in the title who's goals for the P cycle
<cjohnston> akgraner: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-p-leadership-team too please
<cjohnston> akgraner: also, are there supposed to be two UWN/news team sessions
<popey> 1~/31
<popey> bah!
<nigelb> popey: You missed /fail or was it /win :D
<popey> nope
<popey> i have aliases
<popey>  /1 goes to first window, /20 to 20th etc
<nigelb> popey: There was some irony there that you missed :P
<popey> perhaps
<nigelb> popey: More jelabis today?
<nigelb> Or was everyone way?
<nigelb> *away
<popey> heh, not today
<popey> quiet office
<nigelb> I can't hear anything. So. Many. Firecrackers.
<popey> but some celebration in the canteen
<nigelb> Now I remember I want to get some jelabis.
 * nigelb goes foraging for it.
<dholbach> nigelb, enjoy
 * snap-l loved it when it was Dewali. So much good food. :)
<popey> ☺
<dholbach> hey jono
<cprofitt> hello all
<jono> hey dholbach
<nigelb> dholbach: :)
<nigelb> Its amazing fun out in the streets around me.
<nigelb> So much lights and sounds. Jumped a couple of times when an eunexpected cracker burst :)
<cprofitt> nigelb: what are they celebrating?
<nigelb> cprofitt: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diwali
<cprofitt> very interesting
<cprofitt> thanks for the link
<cprofitt> दीपावली की शुभकामनाएं
<cprofitt> that is a beautiful script alphabet and language
<popey> +1
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> My mother tongue --> ദീപാവലി ആശംസകള്‍
<popey> cprofitt: best part is the sweets :D
<cprofitt> sweets are always good....
<cprofitt> nigelb: tamil?
<nigelb> cprofitt: Malayalam
<bkerensa> =/ UPS is failwhale and keeps reusing their old tracking numbers that or they are delivering my package somewhere in LA today :P
<czajkowski> whoo cover for from vega has been dispatched as has new laptop battery and now am all packed :D
<popey> packed?
<popey> we sending you home to Eire? :D
<czajkowski> even the mothership has fully accepted I'm not going home any more
<czajkowski> though we have to wangle xmas yet
<czajkowski> I need to get a disc removeed my back so trying to get it done then so I can take few days off and get back on my feet in 2 weeks
<cprofitt> ow, sorry to hear that czajkowski
<cprofitt> my mon had issues with a disk in her back... those are not fun
<czajkowski> ah tis grand used to it
<cprofitt> I hope all goes well
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa is going to California for Xmas
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa will likely bring a Ubuntu Travel Kit :D
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow
<dholbach> HUGS
<jono> night dholbach
<dholbach> bye jono
<nigelb> jcastro: The logo is complicated.
<nigelb> Its white on transparent.
<nigelb> And you get to see it only when you look at it with an organge background.
<nigelb> hrm, jorge seems to be away.
<cjohnston> jono: did you see the updates to loco.u.c?
<AlanBell> yay!
<jono> cjohnston, checking
<jono> cjohnston, what is new?
<jono> the theme?
<cjohnston> the rename....
<czajkowski> jono: http://loco.ubuntu.com/about-loco/setup/
<czajkowski> that ^^^^
<czajkowski> :D
<cjohnston> that
<cjohnston> and the openid issues should be fixed... yay for that one
<czajkowski> oh I hope so
<czajkowski> so many times that bug gets raised
<jono> oh cool :-)
<czajkowski> all on one page rather than trailing through the wiki pages
<czajkowski> simples :)
<czajkowski> stupir meerkat add stuck in my head
<czajkowski> *stupid
<czajkowski> rght sleep
<czajkowski> nn
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-10-27
<dholbach> Guten Morgen Berlin! :)
<nigelb> Morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<popey> Morning!
<dholbach> hey popey
<nigelb> ahoy popey
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> Coworkers all have sweets at their desk.
<jussi> mrgh
<jussi> where the heck does cups-pdf print to?  :(
<jussi> </grumble>
<popey> ~/PDF
<popey> IIRC
<czajkowski> aloha
<bkerensa> \o/ Bed Time|
<czajkowski> no dmp
<czajkowski> dpm
<czajkowski> even
<Pendulum> czajkowski: possibly he's flying?
<czajkowski> possibly so
<cjohnston> dholbach: did you get my email last night?
<cjohnston> g'mornin jono
<czajkowski> jono: ello ello
<czajkowski> LoCo Council BP if folks want to track it for the coming cycle : https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-p-lococouncil
<czajkowski> 9 teams up for reapproval as oposed to the 26 we had this cycle which means we can spend more time on other areas
<jono> hey cjohnston, czajkowski
<czajkowski> jono: you still in CA ?
<jono> czajkowski, nope, in Orlando
<czajkowski> so how cold is it considering I'm looking out at the eye and its over cast
<czajkowski> and there is flodding in ireland
<cjohnston> its not cold here
<cjohnston> jono: I didn't know you were coming this early.
<jono> cjohnston, yeah I am here for a bunch of meetings
<jono> czajkowski, it is pretty decent here, a little chillier than I expected
<czajkowski> grand job
<czajkowski> jono: is mrevell in orlando
<cjohnston> jono: lunch? or I could talk to Hope.. but maybe have you have you over for dinner, or go out to dinner?
<cjohnston> cant do tomorrow tho
<jono> czajkowski, nope
<jono> cjohnston, I would love to, but I am slammed in meetings all week
<jono> unfortunately that includes lunch meetings
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> lol.. nice
<jono> but lets catch up next week fo sho
<jono> :-)
<czajkowski> a wondered why a lot of cannical folks were already there, it's a mini sprint week right ? or meetings?
<mhall119> czajkowski: some teams are sprinting this week
<czajkowski> mhall119: nods
<czajkowski> no rest for the wicked
<czajkowski> :)
<mhall119> :)
<czajkowski> used to be a tag line for the kit kat add years ago
<czajkowski> showing a devil and an angel taking a break
 * AlanBell wonders which one czajkowski is
<czajkowski> I'm Irish :)
<czajkowski> angelic of course
<cjohnston> dholbach: do you know what the email address was for originally in the team  info on LoCo Directory? bug #829978 for reference
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 829978 in loco-directory "Email Address is never set / used" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/829978
<mhall119> cjohnston: team mailing list, perhaps?
<mhall119> contact email?
<akgraner> cjohnston, ok I'll work on that
<cjohnston> mhall119: i think contact.. but it isnt used anywhere.. so that's what I'm trying to figure out
<akgraner> and yes I would like there to be a news session which is why I created the BP and asked jcastro what I needed to do to the BP to make sure summit picked it up
<mhall119> akgraner: it just needs to be on the uds-p sprint and approved
<czajkowski> cjohnston: I'd love it to be the team contact
<czajkowski> however some teams create A) a council B) add multiple contacts
<cjohnston> czajkowski: I'm almost thinking to make it the ML? that works for contact..
<akgraner> mhall119, I know that which is why I asked jcastro about it -
<akgraner> I'll get someone to fix it today
<czajkowski> cjohnston: hmmm
<czajkowski> some Ml are moderated it could sit there
<czajkowski> it should be a team contact/team leader imo
<cjohnston> akgraner: it looks like there is an UWN one.. friday at 415.. https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-p-news-team-goals
<czajkowski> running to the shops need washing up liquid hate having dirty dishes lying around
<cjohnston> I think your going to be the one with the power to change the name akgraner
<akgraner> cjohnston, yep I can do that
 * akgraner looks now
<akgraner> cjohnston, I thought I had the names right - grrr - bp kick my ass sometimes oh well...let's see if I can get this figured out :-)
<cjohnston> akgraner: you hold the power to the leadership one too
<cjohnston> hehe
<mhall119> akgraner: are you in Orlando already?
<akgraner> mhall119, yep
<akgraner> cjohnston, ok names are changed :-)
<cjohnston> ty
<akgraner> Thanks I did't realize it didn't put the team names in the titles - thank you! :-)
<jcastro> cjohnston: yo
<jcastro> cjohnston: the banner on top of summit.u.c is now out of date
<jcastro> they renamed "social events" to "evening programme" on uds.u.c, but this change isn't reflected on summit.u.c
<cjohnston> uggh
<cjohnston> jcastro: you kill me
<jcastro> don't look at me, I didn't change it
<cjohnston> I'll manipulate the db to show that you did
<cjohnston> jcastro: change it back. it causes issues with the header.. Register runs into the ubuntu logo
<jcastro> well
<jcastro> can you just fix the link?
<jcastro> I won't care if the names won't match
<cjohnston> k
 * popey files a bug
<cjohnston> who made the change jcastro ?
<AlanBell> someone who spells programme correctly, so this side of the atlantic
<cjohnston> jcastro: can we remove the tracks page as it is wrong
<jcastro> which one?
<cjohnston> something has to give... every link cant be in the header
<cjohnston> http://uds.ubuntu.com/tracks/
<jcastro> they look right to me
<mhall119> cjohnston: +1, there's too much in the main nav
<mhall119> either use shorter names, or remove some
<mhall119> it's too wide already
<cjohnston> jcastro: rename Plenaries to Program, then move Evening Program to that page
<mhall119> jcastro: http://awesomescreenshot.com/03cn30q62
<cjohnston> mhall119: jcastro changes are coming to uds.ubuntu.com and will soon be followed by summit
<mhall119> good changes?
<cjohnston> kinda
<mhall119> remember, I quit the summit project, so it's all your fault now
<cjohnston> it will fix the issue for now
<cjohnston> i ordered that you cant quit
<mhall119> you can't order me, I've quit
<cjohnston> then I quit. jcastro your on your own
<popey> You guys.
<popey> Get a room.
<mhall119> lol
<cjohnston> popey: are you coming to Orlando?
<popey> Nope.
<jcastro> cjohnston: thanks dude! (sorry I am in and out, at a sprint)
<cjohnston> boo
<mhall119> popey: we have one, Bonaire 3 at 11
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> true
<cjohnston> jcastro: I talked to Michelle
<mhall119> though we might need that to change
<cjohnston> why
<mhall119> I have an ISD meeting that morning, runs until lunch
<cjohnston> then you need to fill out your busy schedule
<nigelb> mhall119: o/ I'd really love it if summit session is pre-lunch.
<nigelb> I'm not sure if I can stay up very late next week.
<AlanBell> the roundtables got set up as multiple separate meetings I see
<dholbach> cjohnston, no, sorry - no idea about the email
<nigelb> Daviey: ping
<Daviey> nigelb:
<nigelb> Daviey: Hey, do you know how often rescheduler runs? Or do you know if its set to run at all? (who should I ask if not you)
<m4n1sh> nigelb: going to UDS this time?
<nigelb> m4n1sh: Nope
<nigelb> You?
<m4n1sh> nope
<m4n1sh> cant
<m4n1sh> neither next year may
<m4n1sh> only next year oct possible
<nigelb> why?
<m4n1sh> this time i dnt have leaves
<m4n1sh> and next year I am trying to resign during may end
<m4n1sh> switch job or go for higher education
<nigelb> ah
<AlanBell> anyone know if IS are planning to do recordings of the icecast streams this time?
<akgraner> alourie,  - here's my post - hope this helps - You Matter – 1st Annual Ubuntu Community Appreciation Day - http://akgraner.com/?p=1110 #ubuntu #canonical #locoteams #Gratitude
<akgraner> jcastro, I talk about you in this one :-)
<nigelb> AlanBell: Talk to tumbleweed.
<popey> AlanBell: apparently they are being recorded
<nigelb> I think he does it all the time.
<popey> but they may not do anything useful with them
<Daviey> nigelb: 23,53 * * * * cd /srv/summit.ubuntu.com/summit && python manage.py autoschedule uds-p
<nigelb> Daviey: UTC?
<nigelb> Daviey: Thanks! :)
<nigelb> mhall119: ^^
<AlanBell> yeah, the tumbleweed recordings are *really* useful. http://mirrors.tumbleweed.org.za/uds-o/
<Daviey> nigelb: seriosuly, did you just ask if that was UTC?
<nigelb> Daviey: lol, just checking :P
<nigelb> Daviey: (sory!)
<AlanBell> there is a recording field on the meeting object, I think if that is set then it gets rendered on the notes page
<nigelb> *sorry
<AlanBell> oh, then again, maybe that field has been removed
<AlanBell> there is an icecast URL on the room object
<Daviey> erm, i don't thik there is a recording field
<Daviey> yeah, it's a room value
<AlanBell> I may have been confuseled
<cjohnston> jcastro: uds.u.c has been fixed.. and im working on summit
<cjohnston> mhall119: ^
<AlanBell> would be rather awesome if someone would set the room icecast URLs this time
<AlanBell> it makes the room names on the daily schedule links to the icecast audio
<nigelb> AlanBell: I think we can manage that this time.
<nigelb> I'll hound someone to do it :D
<AlanBell> I will ask tumbleweed about the audio, it is fully deterministic URLs so I should be abvle to propose a patch so that the session notes include links to the .ogg files
<AlanBell> what do the summit devs who have not quit think of that?
<cjohnston> I think thats just nigelb
<nigelb> AlanBell: patches welcome :)
<mhall119> cjohnston: where did the social events go?
<cjohnston> Programme
<cjohnston> its the entire program
<mhall119> cjohnston: can we break it up into separate sub-nav pages?
<mhall119> it's nice to link directly to social events
<mhall119> in fact, I've been doing that, and now all of those links won't work :(
<cjohnston> not my call
<cjohnston> where have you been doing that
<mhall119> in IRC, whenever anybody asks
<cjohnston> ahh
<cjohnston> i can ask if she will seperate the pages
<mhall119> I think it's been in an email to uds-announce
<cjohnston> mhall119: they had renamed it to 'Evening Programme'
<cjohnston> so it was already broken
<mhall119> only if that changed teh URL
<cjohnston> it did
<mhall119> :(
<cjohnston> how would you like to see it?
<cjohnston> and i can make a request
<mhall119> either separate sub-nav pages, or put an anchor into this page so I can link directly to the secion on evening events
<cjohnston> http://uds.ubuntu.com/programme/#evening
<cjohnston> more better?
<mhall119> cjohnston: yes, thanks
<cjohnston> jcastro: we need to talk about the leadership summit and making it to where the schedulers wont mess up peoples schedules so that they can attend
<ejat> +1
<alourie> akgraner: absolutely, thanks
<cprofitt> cjohnston: +1
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<dholbach> HUGS
<cjohnston> o/
<cprofitt> see ya dholbach
<dholbach> bye :)
<cprofitt> Cool,... bdmurray just added some items to the blueprint I proposed for UDS and it got approved.
<cprofitt> woot!
<cjohnston> link
<cprofitt> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-p-bug-involvement
<dholbach> nice, I love the comments on http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/ubuntu-12-04-development-update-2/#disqus_thread
<cprofitt> dholbach: yes, those are great quotes
<cprofitt> in a blueprint -- what does the assignee mean?
<cprofitt> never mind found the help.
<cprofitt> hmm... not finding it in the help file.
<cprofitt> So if a person is an asignee; what does that mean?
<Pendulum> cprofitt: they're responsible for making sure the stuff on the blueprint gets done (whether it's doing it themselves or checking up to make sure the people assigned to the smaller tasks are on track
<Pendulum> )
<nigelb> cprofitt: Most often its a team :)
<cprofitt> thanks Pendulum
<cprofitt> that is what I thought, but wanted to make sure
<cprofitt> thanks as well nigelb
<nigelb> cprofitt: np :)
<bkerensa> jono: Kaltura offers a Community Edition of their video platform which supports live streaming out of the box and is open source... It also allows for real-time chat.... Perhaps you could use Kaltura instead of  Ustream if you decided to move? It would be cool if the Ubuntu Community had a Kaltura Platform server
<AlanBell> that looks rather smart bkerensa
<bkerensa> AlanBell: Indeed... It would be win win for jono... no more ads for users and supporting FOSS
<bkerensa> would be good for the all teams to have a resource like this possibly hosted by Canonical to do webinars and Q+A's
 * bkerensa downloaded the Community Edition last night and is checking it out
<akgraner> bkerensa, I'd like to know how it works for you...
<czajkowski> aloha
<cprofitt> aloha
<cprofitt> back feeling ok today?
<czajkowski> ah tis gerand i just deal with it tbh
 * AlanBell looks with interest at the former members of not-canonical https://launchpad.net/~not-canonical/+members~
<AlanBell> link fail, should be https://launchpad.net/~not-canonical/+members
<greg-g> AlanBell: I don't see any former member :/
 * AlanBell polishes greg-g's glasses
<Pendulum> greg-g: you'd have to have been aware the person was a member and now not on the list
<AlanBell> or scroll down the bottom
<Pendulum> AlanBell: doesn't show
<Pendulum> I think because you're admin you can see it
<AlanBell> oh
<akgraner> OMG! Ubuntu!: The Interview! - http://www.ubuntu-user.com/Online/Blogs/Amber-Graner-You-in-Ubuntu/OMG!-Ubuntu!-The-Interview
<akgraner> Thought I'd share :-)
<AlanBell> very interesting akgraner
<akgraner> I thought it was :-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-10-28
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> सुप्रभात
<nigelb> lol, Air France strike.
<nigelb> Fond memories of getting screwed over by Air India for Budapest.
 * dholbach hugs popey
<dholbach> popey, I'm sure we can find some SAP work for you
 * nigelb hugs popey as well
<nigelb> popey: AMAZING :)
<nigelb> So, first person to quit ~not-canonical? ;)
<Pendulum> morning
<nigelb> Pendulum: I'd argue its still night for you :)
<Pendulum> nigelb: it's after 5AM
<Pendulum> perfectly acceptable time to get up :P
<nigelb> hah
 * AlanBell sends email to popey@canonical.com
<nigelb> I wonder what popey's going to shutdown now :P
<dholbach> nigelb, yeah, my first thought was "I hope we can still borrow him to shut down mailing lists"
<AlanBell> I think popey needs to be famous for something else!
<nigelb> dholbach: heh
<Pendulum> dholbach: I think it was earlier in the week that I actually suggested that he get paid to get all the trolls off ubuntu-user ;-)
<dholbach> I wonder which kind of requirements would be listed in such a job description
<nigelb> - Must have eternal patience.
<nigelb> Done.
<Pendulum> hard-as-nails
<nigelb> - Should be able to read reddit for 24 hours and not be homicidal.
<nigelb> That works as well and is good training for such a job :)
<dholbach> I'm sure that wouldn't work well with many many work regulations across the world :)
<nigelb> hehe
<nigelb> I'm fairly surprised popey didn't announce what he is going to be doing
<nigelb> AlanBell: Have there been other departures from the not-canonical team?
<AlanBell> first one
<nigelb> I just realized it was only Admins who can see that :/
<AlanBell> hmm, we are down one admin now. Maybe pleia2 should make someone a new admin.
<nigelb> o/ interested!
<nigelb> HAHAHA
<nigelb> https://twitter.com/#!/tonywhitmore/status/129856714177654784
<popey> AlanBell: yeah, i only made lyz owner rather than you because i figured you would spot it sooner if I did that
<popey> and I knew she was travelling :D
<AlanBell> the notification went to a folder so I didn't see it for a bit
<nigelb> hah
<nigelb> popey: so, what are you going to be doing at Canonical?
 * nigelb refrains from asking "what are you going to shut down"
<popey> that worked then AlanBell :D
<AlanBell> it did!
<popey> ← devious
<nigelb> heh
<popey> of course I could have left not-canonical later
<nigelb> Engineering Manager \o/
<Pendulum> popey: I'm not sure if you'd be scared or pleased to know that all except 2 PM conversations I've had in the last 12 hours have started out with "do you know what popey's doing at Canonical now?"
<popey> lol
<popey> Shutting down mailing lists it seems.
<nigelb> I loved tony's tweet
<Pendulum> popey: I just figure you'd tell us, but you'd have to kill us afterwards and while that's one way to get new blood in Ubuntu community leadership, I'm not sure it's what the feedback on the survey actually meant ;-)
<AlanBell> I do think the "shutting down things" meme is a little overdone
<AlanBell> we can #blamepopey for so much more than that
<nigelb> "sutting down things" meme got maxium publicity
<nigelb> Pendulum: lol
<Pendulum> popey: more important question, were you hired soon enough that you'll be at UDS? :P
<nigelb> *most* important question
<popey> heh
<popey> I start on monday
<popey> dunno if I will be at UDS or not
<nigelb> But definitely at the next one?
<nigelb> Okay, hopefully.
 * popey shrugs
<popey> like i say, dunno where I will be on monday let alone in 6 months
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> working from home?
<popey> I guess
<czajkowski> heh
<nigelb> popey: You still be working on the other project?
<popey> in spare time, yeah
<nigelb> \o/
<Daviey> hahahha, spare time.
<popey> :D
<popey> It's 9-5 right?
 * Pendulum hugs popey 
<Daviey> popey: Yeah, i think you'll find that it is 9-5.. with the timezone being any that is valid to make those times woring hours, at any point.
<mhall119> spare time, heh
<Pendulum> has anyone noted anywhere on any UDS things that the US & Canada change off Daylight Savings a week later than Europe does?
<Pendulum> and that the week where the US is on DS and Europe isn't is the week of UDS?
<Pendulum> (so, for example, 4 hour time difference between the US and UK next week rather than 5)
<AlanBell> oh, interesting
<Pendulum> I just realised I hadn't seen it mentioned anywhere and it could definitely effect remote participation
 * Pendulum wonders who to poke
<AlanBell> what do you suggest should be done?
<czajkowski> a note to remind people re their flights :)
<czajkowski> or onm top of schedule ?
<Pendulum> yeah
<AlanBell> flights should be fine, you will get on the plane at the same time
<Pendulum> I was thinking a note on the remote participation page
<Pendulum> since those are the people most likely to need to know
<czajkowski> nods
<AlanBell> so 9AM->1PM UK time
<Pendulum> next week that is correct
<Pendulum> I'm sending out an e-mail about UDS to the Accessibility team and in my section about remote participation, I'm putting in a reminder
<nigelb> Pendulum: Figure out what to write
<nigelb> I can edit uds.ubuntu.com :)
<nigelb> so can cjohnston, jcastro, or lyz.
<nigelb> Daviey: "spare time" is a myth isn't it? :P
<Pendulum> "Please note that the US does not switch back to standard time until Sunday November 6, 2011, while Europe will have switched back on Sunday October 30. Please double check that you know what the time difference is for you from Orlando."
<Pendulum> does that sound about right?
<nigelb> We should mention Daylight Savings somewhere
<Pendulum> Please note that the US will still be on Daylight Savings Time and does not switch back... ?
<nigelb> Yeah
<nigelb> That's better :)
<Pendulum> also, something should probably get mentioned on UDS announce
<nigelb> "Standard time" might be confusing
<nigelb> I wwas writing an email :)
<Pendulum> ta :)
<nigelb> and done.
<nigelb> Pendulum: Does putting a note on http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/remote/ sound good?
<Pendulum> yes
<nigelb> ALSO
<nigelb> so many fun events this UDS.
<nigelb> :/
<nigelb> Pendulum: Updated, does it look good?
<nigelb> gah, it looks misplaced.
<Pendulum> yeah, I'd change the placement to after the link about plenaries
<Pendulum> and then it'll look better
<nigelb> \o/ https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/uds-announce/2011-October/000079.html
<nigelb> Pendulum: Done!
<nigelb> jcastro: FYI, Pendulum and I added a Daylight Sayings Time section on http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/remote/
<Pendulum> I wonder how many Europeans have forgotten that their time change is this weekend, anyway
<Pendulum> (luckily I think this is the direct where if they were to go to the airport it would just get them there an hour early instead of late)
<popey> not sure most people care these days do they
<popey> clocks switch automatically
<popey> extra hour in the pub tho
<Pendulum> well, my parents are on holiday in Europe without a computer or anything else so they care
<Pendulum> (all they have is my mum's watch and a travel alarm clock)
<Pendulum> and it's probably useful in case something doesn't switch like it's supposed to
<nigelb> popey: All clocks?
 * mhall119 is slowing adjusting himself into thinking in UTC
<popey> most
<nigelb> mhall119: Me too.
<mhall119> nigelb: all of the clocks!
<nigelb> mhall119: Nice use of the meme :P
<nigelb> popey: you dont use analog clock or does those switch too?
<popey> i have no analog clocks in the house
<popey> oh, one, in Sams room
<nigelb> Nice
<nigelb> I sorta imagined you'd have a Cuckoo clock ;)
<nigelb> This is excellent morning read - http://thestallmandialogues.com/
<snap-l> If I were king, every clock would use the atomic radio to calibrate itself.
<snap-l> WWVB here in the USA
<snap-l> Also, when I'm king, we'll never have Daylight Savings time again.
<snap-l> It will be abolished
<topyli> boo too many email accounts. account switching should be automatic. "when sending to ubuntu lists, always use ubuntu address." shouldn't be impossible
<AlanBell> topyli: you can subscribe with multiple addresses and turn off delivery on the ones you don't want to get mail to
<topyli> AlanBell: yeah, i know. but i'd prefer actually doing the right thing :)
<nigelb> Or you could write a whole new email client to do that.
<nigelb> I mean. its not impossible ;)
<topyli> maybe i'll just do the same as always and whine while gmail doesn't offer that :)
<Pendulum> oh crap, we could get 8-9" of snow tomorrow
<Pendulum> it better be clear by Sunday!
<nigelb> ouch
<Pendulum> okay, supposed to be sunny on Sunday
<Pendulum> so it's just tomorrow that should be bad
<Pendulum> I would be majorly annoyed if this kept me from UDS
<nigelb> topyli: You probably gave me the idea for a thunderbird addon.
<nigelb> Now I know what I'll be doig this weekend :)
<topyli> <3
<nigelb> I have no clue what I'm doing. I'm going through documentation :P
<czajkowski> Pendulum: it had better now :)
<czajkowski> not
<dholbach> hey jono
<nigelb> Apparently its raining in Orlando.
<nigelb> Which sounds less fun :)
<mhall119> nigelb: not anymore, it stopped an hour or so ago
<mhall119> in Lakeland anyway
<dholbach> jono, raining? that's not what I signed up for - I'm not coming
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> dholbach: Take some of that sunshine with you :P
<dholbach> umbrellas, yes - but only the small ones for the magheritas
<mhall119> dholbach: it's okay, because it's still 80F
 * dholbach takes out the calculator...........
<nigelb> dholbach: 21 C
<maco> dholbach: about 25C
<maco> ok or 21
<dholbach> 26 something
<mhall119> lol
<nigelb> err 26
<dholbach> not too bad then :)
<maco> hah
<maco> woo my quick estimate was close
<mhall119> I thought there was an accurage conversion
<maco> i ballparked 25 from knowing that 90 is about 32
<mhall119> dholbach: the rain itself is that temperature too
<maco> calculators...pfft
<maco> mhall119: so its like a bath falling from the sky?
<mhall119> essentially, yes
<mhall119> only it's stopped now
<mhall119> so it's like a sauna
<nigelb> I still think I should invite all of you guys for a proper Indian monsoon :)
<mhall119> nigelb: we have a hurricane in the gulf of mexico right now
<maco> i think dc can dress up and play monsoon just fine
<maco> thankfully it rarely bothers to do so for more than an hour at a time
<nigelb> We have rains that start one day morning and go on till the next morning :)
<nigelb> Bangalore, thankfully, is more calmer.
<maco> dc gets more rain than london, it just compresses an entire 24hr worth of rain into 30-60 minutes
<nigelb> lol
<maco> you feel a couple big slow raindrops, you RUN for cover
<nigelb> I remember driving the bike in rain once with a visibility of about 20 meters
<nigelb> That was fun.
<mhall119> nigelb: I remember doing that in a car
<mhall119> with about half the visibility
<nigelb> mhall119: Its probably saner in a car ;)
<nigelb> I didn't have a helmet or raincoat.
<maco> your mother let you out without a helmet?
<mhall119> neither did I
<maco> mhall119: if it wasnt a convertible i dont think you needed the raincoat
<maco> :P
<nigelb> maco: It was driving back and it was actually some of the inner roads with less trafic.
<nigelb> It was sunny when we went out
<popey> \o/ flight to UDS booked
<nigelb> HA
<nigelb> popey: I KNEW IT
<popey> surprised the ETSA thing went through immediately
<popey> I thought it took hours
<nigelb> Is that why you didn't commit?
<nigelb> (whether you're going or not)
<nigelb> Hrm, I thought Britan needed a visa for US.
<czajkowski> my esta was valid since dallas
<maco> no
<maco> the UK is one of the 5 Eyes
<maco> or is that Is
<popey> czajkowski: mine expired 7 days ago
<Pendulum> popey: yay!!!!
<maco> i dont know ive only heard it pronounced!
<czajkowski> popey: mine expires nove 4th but tis fine while i am there
<maco> US, UK, Canada, Australia, NZ
<popey> nigelb: no, i didnt commit because I only knew I was supposed to go this morning, so got flight booked
<czajkowski> popey: yay
<akgraner> popey, cool beans glad you'll be here too :-)
<nigelb> popey: \o/
<nigelb> popey: But glad you're going :)
<popey> I expect I will be very busy
<akgraner> popey, when isn't it :-)
<popey> :D
<akgraner> (or you rather)
<mhall119> popey: talk about last minute planning
<mhall119> popey: are you going for UDS, or is your team sprinting?
<nigelb> mhall119: I think i have to give popey my last minute award
<mhall119> nigelb: how many hours did you have to spare?
 * mhall119 assumes popey has < 24 hours before his flight
<nigelb> mhall119: Well, I had about one month to plan. But when I hate ticket + passport in my hand, I had like 7 hours.
<nigelb> Tickets were booked the previous night
<Pendulum> mhall119: probably more like <48, but it's still about as close as I know
<dholbach> alright my friends - have to catch a train - have a great WE
<mhall119> hmmm, nigelb may still be the champ
<mhall119> dholbach: see you Sunday?
<dholbach> yep
<mhall119> cool, have a safe trip
<dholbach> thanks
<nigelb> dholbach: Have fun :)
<dholbach> see you
<jcastro> HELLO!
<nigelb> jcastro: HEY!
<nigelb> jcastro: Did you see my ping about updating content?
<nigelb> I added a timezone alert to the remote participation page.
<popey> mhall119: not flying till monday
<Daviey> slacker
<popey> I'm not insured until I start working for the company :p
<nigelb> hah, I get to keep my prize :P
<popey> filed as excuse 231.
<nigelb> popey: fly at Monday 00:00?
<nigelb> popey: How's the wife?
 * popey notes not many planes fly at that time
<popey> much better thanks
 * AlanBell updates ubingo.libertus.co.uk to add the string "popey"
<nigelb> :)
<popey> lol
<nigelb> AlanBell: we need orchestra in there
<AlanBell> done
<nigelb> and juju, charms
<popey> are android, ipad, chrome and iphone in ?
<nigelb> android, arm, 64-bit
<AlanBell> done, and ensemble
<nigelb> Someday, I'll get to see a UDS in Asia.
<nigelb> I meant to ask Mark that last time. Completely forgot.
<AlanBell> http://pad.ubuntu.com/precisewords
<nigelb> aha
 * nigelb starts adding
<AlanBell> feel free to remove as well
<nigelb> Doesn't China have Ubuntu sold in shops now?
<AlanBell> yup
<AlanBell> I think that page could perhaps benefit from some cosmetic tweaks
<nigelb> I remember playing ubingo last time with bac sitting next to me and Jane next to him
<nigelb> Srsly awesome :)
<popey> just realised I'll be on a plane when you lot are playing
<nigelb> popey: We'll hope you'll be on a plane with wifi
<popey> hah, no chance
<popey> I dont think Virgin Atlantic does airborne wifi
<nigelb> I think it does.
<nigelb> Virgin is known to have wifi.
<nigelb> Not if Atlantic has it though
<nigelb> someone I know got a chromebook for the duration of his flight.
<AlanBell> http://virginatlantic.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/318
<nigelb> aww
<AlanBell> speeded up the loading time now, not using web fonts now that the ubuntu font is installed by default
<jcastro> nigelb: good idea wrt. time zone
<nigelb> jcastro: Pendulum remembered to do it. I was glad I was around and had access :)
<nigelb> jcastro: LOL.
<nigelb> jcastro: first plenary "Introduction and Keynote" was scheduled for the 'grand ballroom' room in... Budapest
<AlanBell> does summit have an output which is just a big old list of sessions?
<nigelb> Nope ^-^
<nigelb> There is an API thhough
<AlanBell> I might make a nice page of stuff
<bkerensa> AlanBell: How does a LoCo make use of meetingology
<AlanBell> you saw it arrive :)
<AlanBell> markdude just asked for it
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UKTeam/Meeting/Guidelines  < how we do meetings in -uk
 * AlanBell is making a list schedule for UDS Quintisential Quoll
<nigelb> AlanBell: lol, it was on my list to put into work items
<nigelb> AlanBell: Thanks :D
<mhall119> AlanBell: I want to add LTP integration into meetingology, should I fork it is there a way to make it a plugin or something?
<AlanBell> feel free to fork
<AlanBell> I am happy to help as well
<bkerensa> AlanBell: Actually I didnt :P but now I do... So it will just idle in channel permanently?
<popey> AlanBell: i think you mean Quintisential Quagga
<AlanBell> bkerensa: yes
<quagga> I agree!
<nigelb> what the..
<nigelb> hah popey.
<popey> :D
<AlanBell> squatter!
<popey> i registered the nick to spoil pangolin / idleone
<nigelb> lol
<AlanBell> quagga is extinct
<nigelb> We should call the 'R' one "Rolling Rick" in honor of Rick Astley, rick rolling, and THE INTERNET.
<AlanBell> not Rampant Rabbit then :(
<popey> seen many jackalopes recently?
<AlanBell> don't tell me they have gone extinct too!
<pangolin> popey: y u no love me
<quagga> it's not that I dont love you
<quagga> it's that I wanted to get in before you
<quagga> IN B4 IDLEONE
<quagga> and I predict that quagga is 12.10
<pangolin> Well, I am flattered
<quagga> really?
<quagga> hmm
<quagga> I failed there then
<quagga> ;)
<pangolin> no but seemed appropriate
<snap-l> I nominate Rolling Rook for the R release.
<snap-l> Would be perfect if Ubuntu ever gets Rolling releases, but I'm not holding my breath
<popey> I still dont see the fascination with rolling releases
<snap-l> popey: All the cool kids have them
<popey> well, I can see an argument for a stable debian unstable
<popey> clearly
<snap-l> It's like the trapper-keeper of the Linux world.
<snap-l> (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trapper_Keeper for those playing at home)
<topyli> debian unstable doesn't have to be stable. we have ubuntu for that
<topyli> sid is fine just the way it's always been
<jcastro> mhall119: hey how often is the cron job running to autoschedule?
<jcastro> AlanBell: someone made a list view
<jcastro> it's posted on ubuntu-devel in response to one of my threads
<jcastro> hey AlanBell
<jcastro> and pleia2
<jcastro> and nigelb
<jcastro> so, IS wants to put etherpad behind single sign on
<jcastro> and he will automagically add ubuntu members, the loco teams etc.
<nigelb> will IS write the code?
<jcastro> but he wants a moderated team so normal people can apply and get access
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> they're just putting it behind the normal SSO
<nigelb> FOR THIS UDS/
<nigelb> ?
<jcastro> yeah
<nigelb> That's wtf :/
<jcastro> well, remember the spam last time?
<nigelb> But it was revertable.
<nigelb> :(
<jcastro> why :(?
<nigelb> Well, I don't mind it
<jcastro> we put everything else behind SSO
<nigelb> I do mind the last minuteness.
<nigelb> meh, lets do it
<jcastro> yeah well, that's their problem. :)
<nigelb> create a team, add ~ubuntumembers in it by default.
<jcastro> yeah so, when he tells me what the team is, I will add a bunch of us to it
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> and the groups that make sense
<nigelb> Wait
<nigelb> Only people in one team get access?
<jcastro> but we'll need to accept people who want to apply to go to etherpad
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> he's automatically adding members and locos
<jcastro> this is another team for say, OMG ubuntu reader that doesn't have any team accounts but wants to participate.
<jcastro> so it'll be like the font interest group.
<nigelb> can he at least read the content?
<jcastro> I think so
<jcastro> I will ask
<jcastro> bbias
<nigelb> yeah
 * nigelb sleeps
<nigelb> catch up with mhall119 or cjohnston as well.
<AlanBell> hi jcastro
<AlanBell> wow, sso for etherpad on friday evening before UDS, interesting idea
<AlanBell> jcastro: make some people who are not at UDS admins of the team
<jcastro> AlanBell: yea so I was going to just add you guys if that's ok
<AlanBell> who is coding this up?
<nigelb> AlanBell: Everything is awesome last minute :)
<nigelb> At AlanBell should connect with whoever is coding this up :)
<AlanBell> I guess they will be doing it at the haproxy level
<AlanBell> which would probably mean no unauthenticated access at all
<jcastro> it's basically just flipping a switch in apache
<jcastro> hey so I talked to elmo
<jcastro> and everyone in ubuntu members will be able to admin the team
<jcastro> and then when people go and can't get in he will have a banner telling people to go to the team and apply
<nigelb> can we figure out who's spamming and later kick them out?
<jcastro> well last time I guess it was a big problem
<jcastro> and he doesn't want an IS guy sitting there all day watching the pad for people being bad
<jcastro> and the team will be in the irc topic and stuff telling them what team to apply to
<nigelb> cool, ok.
<nigelb> I just wish we planned this earlier
<nigelb> I'm happy for this change and all.
<AlanBell> so they have apache as a reverse proxy in front of it or something?
<AlanBell> urls like http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/ep/pad/view/WhatShouldPopeyTakeToTheUSA/latest could perhaps be excluded from the authentication requirement
<nigelb> Yeah.
<nigelb> anything with /ep/
<popey> :D
<jcastro> nigelb: well on the plus side, everything is working!
<AlanBell> in what way?
<mhall119> new blog post: http://mhall119.com/2011/10/to-the-cloud/
<mhall119> jcastro: yoo hoo, where are you?
<mhall119> don't make me come over there
<jcastro> yo
<mhall119> jcastro: ah, there you are
<mhall119> I'm told you're the man to see about getting my post syndicated to the cloud portal
<jcastro> yep
<jcastro> on it now
<mhall119> thanks
<jcastro> nice work
<jcastro> that's nice dude
<jcastro> mhall119: done
<mhall119> jcastro: you rock, thanks
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> what popey should take to the US has "Bird Flu" as an entry
<nigelb> and DD-MM-YYYY
<mhall119> as long as he doesn't have "metric" on the list
<nigelb> HHAHAHA
<nigelb> "Me."
<nigelb> "The Queen"
<mhall119> popey can keep his Monarchs, thank you very much
<AlanBell> mhall119: I am sure you would prefer to be a subject really
<mhall119> AlanBell: if we've proven anything, it's that we only like monarchs *before* the ascend to the throne.  You know, when they're still young and story-book like.
<maco> mhall119: also when theyre really just actors
<maco> like at rennfest or medieval times castle
<AlanBell> I have this theory that our monarchy serves the equivalent constitutional purpose of your gun laws
<maco> to overthrow the government?
<AlanBell> yes
<maco> i mean... <<  >>
<maco> yall overthrew the monarchy once though
<nigelb> lol
<AlanBell> not to overthrow the government as such
<AlanBell> the army is loyal to the crown
<nigelb> Ok, sleep attempt #2.
<nigelb> g'nite
<mhall119> man, if I keep blogging like this, I'm gonna have to upgrade to an m1.small instance
<AlanBell> the queen lends her army to the government and lets them use it
<AlanBell> and the government pays for it
<mhall119> AlanBell: I thought you meant an unused relic for conservatives to cling to out of misplaced patriotic zeal
<AlanBell> that too
<Pendulum> urgh, our snow prediction has gone up to 10-15"
<Pendulum> tomorrow night
<AlanBell> oh no
<AlanBell> you fly sunday?
<Pendulum> yeah
<Pendulum> trying to decide best plan of action
<AlanBell> that is airport closing kind of snow
<Pendulum> yeah
<AlanBell> not just getting to the airport kind of a problem
<Pendulum> right
<Pendulum> I'm worried
<Pendulum> trying to figure out who I should call/e-mail about plan of action
<Pendulum> I'm hoping that because it's not supposed to get much below freezing that instead it'll stay just above freezing and all be rain instead
<AlanBell> flying from Boston?
<Pendulum> no, I'm flying from a smaller local airport
<Pendulum> but I'm thinking the Boston folks should have the same problem and I would assume at least one or two people are flying from there
<AlanBell> Logan is right on the sea, they shouldn't get too much snow there
<Pendulum> yeah, but that's 2 hours away from me
<Pendulum> more in snow
<AlanBell> could you reschedule to a flight from Logan and travel to central Boston tomorrow and stay over in a hotel or something?
<Pendulum> probably not easily
<Pendulum> would be easier to just leave from here tomorrow
<Pendulum> it's not supposed to snow until the evening
<Pendulum> have sent an e-mail to my cat sitter to see if they'd be able to take the kitten a day earlier
<AlanBell> that sounds like a good plan if you can
<AlanBell> just don't get snowed in at an airport
<Pendulum> mhall119: are you around?
<Pendulum> okay being told to stick to original plan for now
<AlanBell> taxi to the airport on Sunday then?
<Pendulum> yeah
<czajkowski> wonder is huats flights affected due to air france strikes
<Pendulum> *nods*
<Pendulum> stupid weather and stupid strikes
<jcastro> AlanBell: hey can you hang in #canonical-is?
<jcastro> elmo might need to ping you wrt. the group
<czajkowski> Pendulum: me and snow do not go
<AlanBell> no such channel jcastro, I joined -isd but you are not in it
<nigelb> AlanBell: #canonical-sysadmins is probably the one he meant.
<nigelb> *sysadmin
<czajkowski> AlanBell: #canonical-sysadmin
<AlanBell> joined that now
<jcastro> ah sorry!
<jcastro> thanks!
<nigelb> Let me try this sleep thing again.
<nigelb> cjohnston woke me up the last time with a phone call :P
<mhall119> Pendulum: I am
<czajkowski> oh it looks like ireland has elected our 9th president
<czajkowski> 1st one in 14 years not to be a female
<maco> were there a lot of repeats taht arent being counted, or did you just switch to having a president in the last 50 years-ish?
<mhall119> czajkowski: congrats, it's a shame the British still haven't learned about this whole republican thing
<czajkowski> http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=President_of_Ireland
<czajkowski> maco: we've had a president of Ireland since 1938
<maco> its weird to think of there being anything "recent" about ireland
<czajkowski> well considering we'
<maco> like....old ancient buildings and such, odd to think your government is so new
<czajkowski> well considering we've just elected our 9th it shows you how young it is
<czajkowski> and a term is 7 years renewed once
<czajkowski> maco: well there is a difference in the history
<czajkowski> pre president and post :)
<maco> im sure, though tbh i dont know what was going on there before england got involved with ulster and all
<maco> can you recommend a good book on irish history?
<AlanBell> um, England was involved with the rest of it
<czajkowski> actually the last 3 presidents were females as the current one ran for two terms
<czajkowski> maco: one day I'm gonna send you some history books to read
<czajkowski> you amaze me each tiome you bring up eu history specifcally england and irish history
<maco> AlanBell: i mentioned ulster just bc of hte ulster scots and the incentives to repopulate
<maco> czajkowski: most we get here is "there was potato famine" ... even that there had been a conflict with northern ireland and the republic and all i only heard of from the History Channel
<maco> hell, i learned only a couple weeks ago that the England had a civil war!
<maco> remove taht "the"
<czajkowski> everyone takes history and georgraphy till they are 15/16 aka junior cert level and it';s not just irish history or georgraphy you are taught.
<maco> we learn geography...memorize all the countries in africa, be able to label all the countries in western europe on a map with no words
<czajkowski> then leaving cert it gets a lot more detailed and history turns mostly into essay style questions and georgrahy becomes very detailed on mountains rivers and what areas specalise in what over /eu
<maco> but eastern europe and asia are pretty well left off
<Pendulum> maco: there have been multiple English civil wars
<maco> though that "be able to list all countries in africa" was in 3rd grade so i couldnt do it anymore
<maco> Pendulum: oh. im thinking of 1649
<Pendulum> what do you think they call the American Revolution?
<AlanBell> and we won them all \o/
<maco> Pendulum: the...american...revolution?
<Pendulum> AlanBell: except ours :P
<AlanBell> Pendulum: ah, but that was an away game
<czajkowski> http://breakingnews.ie/racetothearas/ is interesting to watch as one of the canidates was a sinn fein person
<czajkowski> i really had hoped norris would get it
<AlanBell> we don't call it a civil war anyway
<AlanBell> it was the american war of independence
<maco> czajkowski: my european history course in high school had the obligatory 1066, then some jumping over for charlemagne, some napoleon, dante alighieri... the UK is nowhere in there between 1066 and WWI
<AlanBell> it was a fairly dull period mostly
<maco> AlanBell: he must be the king. he aint got shit on him
<maco> </bad monty python quoting>
<maco> AlanBell: so what other times did you have a civil war besides "off with charlie's head"?
<czajkowski> maco: we had to learn about http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_and_Tans
 * maco thought that was a drink
<czajkowski> maco: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irish_civil_war
<maco> czajkowski: sounds like what we'd call Pinkertons in that time period
<AlanBell> maco: we only had one really I think, but it was kind of several wars
<AlanBell> or one rather long one
<maco> hmm i am noticing a pattern that any class about "europe" in the US is really only about france and germany
<Pendulum> maco: wait, didn't we tell you about the civil war in 1649 when we gave you the order of English monarchy at the UW dinner last year?
<maco> Pendulum: oh um maybe? hmmm if so i relearned of it a few weeks ago when trying to find out what army attempted to recruit George Fox (the Parliamentary Army) and was readng about diggers and levellers and suchlike
<AlanBell> lots of other places decided to leave the British Empire though non-diplomatic channels
<maco> one of my friends really wants to draw parallels between the Occupiers and the Diggers
<AlanBell> sounds like a game of lemmings
<maco> what?
<AlanBell> levellers and occupiers and diggers and bridge builders and bombers and umbrella parachute things
<maco> czajkowski: our history courses skip inconvenient chunks of our own history too. like that time we invaded canada and got trounced and the only reason we still salute being that the president RAN AWAY before the capital was burned (He declared a new temporary capital just in time)
<maco> or the korean war
<maco> or the vietnam war
<maco> erm i mean
<maco> the only reason we still salute palm-down being....
<maco> smallpox blankets...
<maco> yeah basically american history courses are french/indian war, revolution, civil war, ww1, ww2, oh look we ran out of time
<maco> (at least, being cowards who run away instead of surrender is the explanation i was given for why Rory saluted differently in Doctor Who than the Americans did)
<maco> (erm where cowards = us americans)
<maco> heading out before i become more of an example of a stupid american
<AlanBell> o/ maco
<AlanBell> maco is a very clever American
<AlanBell> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/meeting/19255/plenary-letsgetreadyto-rumble/  <- sso to get to the pad \o/
<greg-g> AlanBell: so any remote participant/view has to be an official Ubuntu Memeber or a member of a LoCo Team to even see the pad?
<greg-g> s/view/viewer/
<AlanBell> they will see it without any fuss
<AlanBell> otherwise join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-etherpad
<AlanBell> and one of the attentive administrators will add them
<greg-g> I don't see the pad unless I sign in and are a member of one of those groups
<AlanBell> and there should be a useful message pointing people to that group if they are not in members or a loco team
<greg-g> and, it isn't clear on the page page that I should join that ubuntu-etherpad group if I'm not a member/loco member
<greg-g> ah
<greg-g> I guess I can't test that :)
<AlanBell> that will be made clearer apparently
<AlanBell> ~linaro also get in automatically
<AlanBell> and ~linaro-community
<AlanBell> jcastro: can we get the ~ubuntu-etherpad group communicated to attendees as the place to go if etherpad doesn't just work for them
<mhall119> AlanBell: why are we locking it down to certain groups?
<AlanBell> someone wanted to
<greg-g> mhall119: I think, based off what was mentioned here today, spam
<AlanBell> "anyone with a launchpad account" would seem to me to be a reasonable grouping
<mhall119> is it not enough to lock it down to people with an SSO account?
 * greg-g nods
<AlanBell> mhall119: ask elmo
<AlanBell> I am off to bed, night all o/
<mhall119> night AlanBell
<greg-g> last minute changes to access restrictions == not a good idea
<mhall119> greg-g: at least it's not last minute changes to code
 * greg-g nods
<greg-g> I guess, but changes to who can participate and who can't like this can be seen badly by the community if not communicated well
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-10-29
<pleia2> nigelb: made you admin of not-canonical too ;)
<pleia2> popey: congrats!
<nigelb> pleia2: heh, thanks
<nigelb> pleia2: how was disney? :)
<pleia2> nigelb: it's amazing :) did epcot last night and today, tomorrow is magic kingdom
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> My irssi is lit up like a chritmas tree today!
 * nigelb goes to catch up
 * pleia2 finishes catch up herself and seeks bed
<popey> thanks pleia2
<popey> pleia2: will see you at UDS on Monday night
<nigelb> Morning popey
<popey> yo
<czajkowski> peeka booo
<cjohnston> everyone else was at disney too, and noone told me
<Pendulum> hiya
<Pendulum> cjohnston: I wasn't at Disney :(
<cjohnston> :-P
<Pendulum> cjohnston: we're getting snow tonight :(
 * cjohnston is jealous
<Pendulum> cjohnston: currently weather.com is telling me 10-15 inches. And I fly out tomorrow. Still jealous?
<cjohnston> Are you coming here?
<Pendulum> yeah
<cjohnston> o.. i didnt know that
<Pendulum> :)
<Pendulum> urgh, storms where we're supposed to get 3x-5x as much snow as Boston at 2x as much as NYC do not make me happy
<Pendulum> oh and high power outage potential
<AlanBell> no flights today?
<Pendulum> AlanBell: got told to wait and see what happens rather than changing flights
<pleia2> Pendulum: oh wow, I hope you're not delayed too much :(
<pleia2> (also, really northeast? in october? sheesh!)
<Pendulum> tbh, I'm 1/2 worried because they're saying we'll likely lose power and I'm the only one home
<pleia2> ah, yeah :\
<Pendulum> being in a big drafty old house with no power and no other people is not my idea of fun :-/
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> not electric heat, i hope?
<Pendulum> gas, but that means it won't work without electricity
<pleia2> doh
<Pendulum> I'm trying to find out if I can drop my kitten off at the people sitting her today and stuff. The silly part is that it probably will clear up enough for my flight to leave. Just unsure about my ability to get out at that point
 * pleia2 nods
<duanedesign> We had a major ice storm here in Tulsa a couple years ago. Knocked out power for most the city. It took 6 days to get my power restored. Very cold and dark 6 days.
<Pendulum> the problem with this one is that's supposed to be big wet snow and there are still so many leaves on the trees
<duanedesign> ahh, yeah that is a good point. that makes a big difference on the weight put on the limbs
 * Pendulum is considering booking in tonight in the hotel that's actually in the airport
<Pendulum> seems silly to get a hotel 10 minutes from home, but at least it would put me in the airport rather than worried about getting there
<nigelb> Hello!
<duanedesign> nigelb: o/
<Pendulum> I love Southwest
<Pendulum> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> Pendulum: pong
<AlanBell> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-15502380 BBC wants Pendulum to get out of dodge
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> Is Scott and Colin King flying on the same flight again? ;)
 * nigelb just trolled popey
<Pendulum> AlanBell: luckily for me, so does my airline :D
<AlanBell> :D
 * Pendulum closes up to pack laptop \o/
<nigelb> WHAT THE...https://twitter.com/#!/JetBlue/status/86068963808784384
<JanC> nigelb: not weirder than having to temporarily cancel race qualifications to remove dogs (or car parts) from a Formula One circuit, I guess  ;)
 * Pendulum waves
<AlanBell> erk, Pendulum is stuck at the airport, didn't make it out in time :(
<Pici> in PA?
<Pici> er, CT?
<AlanBell> yeah, in CT. Hartford.
<AlanBell> http://img.ly/9Uux
<AlanBell> got on the plane and it didn't go
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-10-30
<Pendulum> o/
 * czajkowski hugs Pendulum 
<Pendulum> czajkowski: until you have to leave we can be all-nighter buddies :P
<czajkowski> yeah this is killing me
<czajkowski> I also have to label the images
<czajkowski> and repeated Fig 23 a few times
<czajkowski> so had to go back and renumber
<czajkowski> shoot me now please
<Pendulum> *hugs*
<czajkowski> Page 36
<czajkowski> never ever doing favours again
<czajkowski> this is taking the mickey mouse
<Pendulum> let me know if there's anything I can do to help!
<Pendulum> I should be good for another few hours at least before the brain shuts down
<czajkowski> going keep at it at least for another hr before I mayeb get some shut eye
<czajkowski> fecking screen captures take so long
<mhall119> czajkowski: is it something you can automate?
<czajkowski> NO
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> take a website
<czajkowski> and one that has 14 sub headings
<czajkowski> each with multuple sub headings
<czajkowski> taking a screen capture of each of these and explaining them
<czajkowski> and what they do and mean by clicking on things
<czajkowski> adding items
<czajkowski> removing them etc
<czajkowski> so a person can follow if they are not online
<czajkowski> or follow at a session
<mhall119> ew
<duanedesign> Pendulum1: how is the weather?
<mhall119> duanedesign: last I heard, not so great
<nigelb> mhall119: hey
<nigelb> want to push your last change in before UDS?
<cjohnston> nigelb: did you make the header changes?
<nigelb> cjohnston: yeah
<nigelb> mhall119 approved it earlier
<nigelb> I'm wondering whether to approve mhall119's branch now or later.
<nigelb> Can you take a look?
<nigelb> I just woke up and I don't think I'm ready to review yet :)
<cjohnston> i ned to go.. gotta work on homework.. due in 40 inutes
<cjohnston> minutes
<cjohnston> i dont see the change landing though.. to the header
<nigelb> ugh
<nigelb> cjohnston: It should land now.
<duanedesign> 'lo nigelb
<nigelb> hey duanedesign
<duanedesign> nigelb: hope you are well
<nigelb> duanedesign: Yeah, pretty good!
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> nigelb: my neighbors house just got broken into. Noe I am going to be worried about leaving town in the morning :\
<duanedesign> s/Noe/Now
<nigelb> Ouch
<duanedesign> i am trying to find a book to read on my flight
<nigelb> How long is the flight?
<nigelb> You may need book*s*
<Pendulum> duanedesign: just don't make it about snow. I might smack anyone who talks about snow in a positive light any time soon ;)
<duanedesign> Pendulum: :\
<nigelb> hey, the pictues of snow were prett :D
<nigelb> *pretty
 * nigelb is glad he's not goign to be in smacking distance anytime soon.
<duanedesign> Pendulum: your flight did ont make it?
<duanedesign> Pendulum: do they know when they might be able to get you out?
<Pendulum> duanedesign they might get me out tomorrow afternoon. Depends on things clearing up enough to get power back in wherever they have things like the de-icing machines
<Pendulum> I think I have a decent chance
<Pendulum> but I'm sleeping in the airport tonight
<Pendulum> if I decide it's safe to sleep
<Pendulum> (not worried about things happening to me, but am worried about my stuff disappearing)
<pleia2> loco council people: submitted a ticket for lococouncil.ubuntu.com being down for 8+ hours (8 hours ago is when someone in -news noticed it), blog.ubuntu-women.org is down too
<pleia2> cc:ed the council list, but it's moderated
<Pendulum> ooh, I qualify for a cot!
<nigelb> \o/
 * fenris-travel pokes czajkowski 
<fenris-travel> hi head_victim
<fenris-travel> nigelb: will u present at mozillacamp asia ?
<head_victim> Gday fenris-travel
<nigelb> ejat-: Hopefully! My tickets aren't booked yet.
<nigelb> 3 weeks to go, hopefully, there's enough time :)
<nigelb> ejat-: Where are you now? Halfway across the globe? ;0
<nigelb> ;)
<ejat-> waiting my nxt flight to orlando
<nigelb> Paris? Frankfurt? London? New York?
<ejat-> ouch ... what a long travel....
<ejat-> frankfurt
<nigelb> aha
<ejat-> at the kiosk right now
<nigelb> You should have at least one person onto Orlando ;)
<ejat-> waiting another 6 hours for the next flight
<nigelb> hah
<ejat-> travelling alone ...
<nigelb> Are you wearing an ubuntu T-shirt?
<nigelb> I'm fairly sure there's people from Asia connecting via Frankfurt :)
<ejat-> not yet ...
<nigelb> I met people headed to UDS on my last connection in europe
<ejat-> looking for public wifi here ... im at the kiosk
<ejat-> will meet u at KL nigelb
<ejat-> i guess there already people arrive at the uds right .. seem like someone post in uds-announce for playing tennis
<czajkowski> morning
<czajkowski> only i would wake up 2 hrs before i need to and without a flipping alarm
<ejat-> morning czajkowski
<czajkowski> pleia2: thanks
<czajkowski> ejat-: hi
<ejat-> u already at uds?
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> leaving shortly for airport
<ejat-> owh okie ... c u this evening ...
<czajkowski> ok but only if you stop sms writing :)
<czajkowski> please
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> safe travels
<ejat-> sms ?
 * ejat- blurr ... maybe jetlag 
<czajkowski> bye
<ejat-> bye ... take care too
<Pendulum> morning
<czajkowski> pen hi
<czajkowski> how are things looking today
<Pendulum> right, let's try this internet thing again...
 * pendulum waves from inflight
<pendulum> finally ;-)
<nigelb> yay
<popey> yay
 * popey checked in online, hopefully I have a decent seat ⍨
<nigelb> You start tomorrow morning?
<popey> yeah
<popey> but I'll be in flight for my work day :D
<nigelb> hah
<nigelb> Nice start
<AlanBell> pendulum: yay
<AlanBell> inflight internets, that is cool
<nigelb> First day of work - [*] Flew over Atlantic.
<pendulum> at least orlando has power. there's a good chance there won't be any still when I get home
<popey> erk
<AlanBell> the blackout maps look huge
<pendulum> 100% of my town was out and we are not big or important and do not have a hospital or anything
<pendulum> and we have lots of trees :(
<pendulum> but at least the snow will be melted by the time I get back
<popey> wont that screw with food in your freezer?
<popey> (which is I appreciate a minor issue in the grand scheme of things)
<pendulum> yeah, i expect growth in fridge and freezer
<popey> ⍨
<pangolin> the freezer should stay cold enough to hold the meat for at least 24 hours, if the power is out longer then that....
<pendulum> my parents are in Europe and I plan on doing my best to find out what they want me to do
<popey> do you have neighbours with a key?
<pendulum> power went out more than 24 hours ago
<popey> blimey
<popey> thats proper snow
<popey> we never get that
<pangolin> well, you might want to just toss that food out when you get home
<pendulum> yeah, but not sure if I can reach them.
<popey> they dont use irc?!
<pendulum> no power :p
<pendulum> normally this amount of snow would, be fine, but it is too early, too wet of a snoe, and too many trees still have loads of leaves
<popey> oh, causes trees to fall?
<popey> gotcha
<pendulum> I really hope no branches came down on my car
<pendulum> I was talking to another person from my town on my flight, who had driven to the airport today and it really sounds worse than most places
<pendulum> I really want to reach my parents, but they have made it difficult for me!
<pendulum> but at least for the next few days I get a real bed, hot food, and hot showers!
<popey> :D
<popey> and bacon with syrup
<popey> I am willing to try this 'delicacy' again
<pendulum> wow
<AlanBell> that needs to be photographed
<popey> hah
<pangolin> popey: you need to use real Maple syrup
<pendulum> pangolin: he did last time
<pangolin> good :)
<nigelb> Canada's gift to UDS? maple syrup?
<popey> I am wiling to embrace the culture whilst there
<popey> (I am bringing curly wurlys with me)
<AlanBell> oh, do get czajkowski to tell everyone how to say that :)
<nigelb> what's a curly wurly?
<pangolin> don't know what curly wurlys are
<AlanBell> thin layer of chocolate disguising a latice of tooth extracting toffee
<nigelb> lol
<pangolin> sounds evil
<pendulum> nigelb: nonsense, best maple syrup is from Vermont
<pangolin> LIES
<nigelb> pendulum: lol.
<pangolin> the best is from Quebec
<cjohnston> popey: it really is good.. ;-) I know you didn't like it in Belgium.. but its good
<pendulum> pangolin: curly wurlys are evil. but it is best to get czajkowski to say the name in front of jono
<nigelb> What happens?
<nigelb> Does jono explode? :)
<pangolin> differing accents? war starts?
<pendulum> ni, just gets very excited and tries to copy her accent ( he seems to have a fondness for curly wurlys)
<pangolin> I so wish I could be there with you folks
<pangolin> I would like to try some curly wurlys
<pangolin> heh, I want to be there so I can try candy, not for anything Ubuntu related
<pangolin> lol
<popey>  http://twitter.com/#!/popey/status/130756682841206784/photo/1
<popey> ^^ curly wurly
<pendulum> hah
<pangolin> now I need to sign in to see the media, this means I need to remember my login.
<pangolin> I'll google it instead
<pangolin> oh, never mind.
<AlanBell> official olympic curly wurlys
<AlanBell> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curly_Wurly <- including the contents
<pendulum> I wonder if I should email Marianna to let her know my arrival status. As far as she knows I got in last night
<popey> so tempted to eat one of these curly wurlys
<AlanBell> bkerensa: did anyone try a 64bit iso on the UEFI machine that won't boot?
<czajkowski> lo
<czajkowski> wheres pen
<czajkowski> i found a daviey
<pleia2> maybe still on a plane
<pleia2> she was on plane wifi an hour ago
<czajkowski> wo.dering is she far behind or di i head to hotel
<nigelb> probably needs at least another hour at the least.
<czajkowski> hmm ok
<czajkowski> am gonna head ti hotel
<nigelb> on a phone?
<czajkowski> bus/cab
<czajkowski> lyz can u sms pen so she knows when she lands
<czajkowski> please
<pleia2> czajkowski: I don't have her number, but I saw maco downstairs earlier so I should head down
<pleia2> she probably has it
<czajkowski> ok
 * nigelb can sms
<czajkowski> nigel if u eouldnt mind
 * pleia2 just got in, was changing from in-disney-park-all-day clothes ;)
<nigelb> czajkowski: sure, doing that
<czajkowski> yay fir free wifi
<czajkowski> bye
<pleia2> see you soon!
<nigelb> hey pleia2
<nigelb> I was about to ask about maco :P
<AlanBell> czajkowski: 18:55
<pleia2> ah, that's only 20 minutes!
<nigelb> wha
<nigelb> gah
<nigelb> sorry for the wrong info!
 * nigelb should just sleep
 * pleia2 heads down to find people, else will fall asleep
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> pleia2: Today's probably the only day you can sleep :P
<pleia2> nigelb: heh, yeah, I can't actually find anyone anyway
<nigelb> pleia2: There's a Canonical plenary thing
<nigelb> I think most Canonifolk are there.
<nigelb> Oh right. It was there last time as well. an employee only meeting thing the night before.
<pleia2> yeah, which is why we talked about doing a community thing too so we didn't all feel so lost
<nigelb> heh
<pleia2> I will just wait for czajkowski and maybe lurking here I will find someone else too
<nigelb> :)
<AlanBell> pleia2: I sent czajkowski a text so she might wait for pen
<nigelb> AlanBell: Thanks for fixing that :)
<AlanBell> hope I did :)
 * nigelb hopes her phone is on.
<pleia2> ah ok
<AlanBell> about an hour from landing to emerging
<pleia2> yay, found Darkwing, now not alone anymore :)
<AlanBell> and pendulum has landed and is taxiing to the gate
<nigelb> \o/
<AlanBell> modern technology is fab :)
<nigelb> AlanBell: texted her? :)
<nigelb> ha
<nigelb> Just got a reply from Pen :)
<AlanBell> don't have pen's number, not very useful means of communication
<AlanBell> and czajkowski got a cab
<nigelb> ah
<nigelb> flight status, right!
<popey> bought a USA map for my tomtom
<popey> it refuses to download
<popey> I hate tomtom
<popey> last time I updated the device it deleted all my fave destinations
<popey> this is the final straw. I am either going to bin it or find some other non-tomtom software to invalidate it
<pleia2> people still use tomtoms?
<czajkowski> peeka boo
<AlanBell> at the hotel?
<popey> pleia2: offline map
<AlanBell> data roaming for google maps is $$$$$$$
<pleia2> popey: ah :)
<popey> i have no 3g data plan in the usa so if i use the map on my phone it will kill me financially
<czajkowski> AlanBell: aye
<pleia2> if you have an android there are apps for map caching
<pleia2> czajkowski: welcome!
<czajkowski> I got wheel chair aissatance this side wiht my back
<popey> i dont have android, but there is an offline map for iphone
<czajkowski> so cleared everything really fast
<czajkowski> by passed davuey in a long queu
<pleia2> hehe
<czajkowski> waited another 40 mins and no show for him so left
<czajkowski> just in hotel room same as last year
<czajkowski> :D
<pleia2> nice
<czajkowski> we're over in the villas
<pangolin> popey: you can claim it as a business expense
<popey> from whom?
<nigelb> survival!
<pangolin> um, beats me
<nigelb> popey: new emploer
<popey> unlikely
<nigelb> uhh, wait. I take pangolin's stand :P
<nigelb> "beats me"
<popey> useful help there thanks chaps!
<nigelb> heh
<pleia2> czajkowski: I'm over by the pool near the lobby, if you want to all meet at some point
<czajkowski> cool need to freshen up
<pangolin> popey: if you need, feel free to ping me and I can google map stuff you
<czajkowski> am STARVING
<pleia2> czajkowski: I am so hungry too!
<pleia2> maybe we find food :)
<popey> if i could ping you i would be online, if i was online i could google map stuff
<pangolin> heh. I didn't think that through
<czajkowski> pleia2: let me poke jon and let him know I've arrived
<czajkowski> freshen u[ and over ok
<czajkowski> need_food
<czajkowski> <---- starving
<pleia2> jon who? :)
<pleia2> sounds good
<popey> gonna be fun driving from the airport to the hotel
<popey> looks an okay route
<popey> toll road though?
<pangolin> popey: iirc, no tolls
<pangolin> hmm you know what you may want to get a couple dollars in quarters
<AlanBell> night all o/
<pleia2> night AlanBell
<czajkowski> popey: 2 tolls
<czajkowski> 1.25 each
<popey> thanks
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> rught to the pool
<czajkowski> pleia2: main one ?
<czajkowski> pleia2: jon zee bf he does have a name :)
<pleia2> czajkowski: oooh :)
<pleia2> czajkowski: yeah, main one, there is a waterfall in the poo
<popey> o_O
<pleia2> pool
<pleia2> heh
<czajkowski> pleia2: do not move!
<pleia2> ok :)
<bkerensa> AlanBell: Not to my knowledge? I can ask the person to
<popey> bkerensa: there is some skeptisism about the claims that the HP laptop has secure boot
<popey> bkerensa: your blog post is doing the rounds on Google+ and people are making some assumptions
<nigelb> hrm, people a continent away are going to bed.
<nigelb> That should be cue for me to sleep.
<pleia2> night nigelb
<nigelb> Have fun pleia2 :)
<bkerensa> popey: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-or/2011-October/000306.html
<bkerensa> popey: He called HP and made it all the way to a L3 Enterprise Tech who advised UEFI was the problem
<popey> Ubuntu supports EFI
<popey> I have it installed on my MacBook Pro
<bkerensa> popey: My blog post has been doing the rounds on Slashdot and Reddit front page too :P
<popey> if you use the right cd
<popey> yeah, I think your friend is incorrect, it's not secure boot
 * bkerensa is well aware :D and kind disappointed it got shared so much :P
<popey> UEFI != secure boot
<bkerensa> popey: I will check with him again... He ran 11.10 (Kubuntu) which supports Grub2
<popey> get him to try a 64-bit CD
<popey> it's not tested that well, he may well be encountering an ubuntu bug
<popey> not a dodgy firmware
<bkerensa> last e-mail he sent me he said he was filing a complaint with Oregon's Attorney General Consumer Protection Division
<bkerensa> kk
<popey> oh jeez
<popey> he might want to do some testing first
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> popey: Well according to him HP themselves confirmed it was UEFI
<bkerensa> but did not have a solution for him
<popey> UEFI does not mean Secure Boot
<popey> you are mixing two things up
<popey> or rather he is
<popey> or rather his friend is
<bkerensa> http://benjaminkerensa.com/2011/10/23/uefi-headaches-begin-linux/
 * bkerensa never mentioned Secure Boot and neither did he in his e-mails to the list?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> other people dropped secure boot into the discussion
<bkerensa> :)
<popey> *sigh*
<popey> I give up
<bkerensa> popey: Sorry :P
<popey> bkerensa: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-uk/2011-October/031842.html
<popey> Colin kinda knows what he's talking about
<bkerensa> popey: http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/ln21o/uefi_headaches_begin_for_linux_users/c2u1i2g
<popey> its not the alternate cd
<bkerensa> My new laptop has UEFI but I installed 32bit and 64bit without any issues so idk
<bkerensa> I just asked JVLB to try Alternate and 64bit and ping back to the list with results
<popey> the 64-bit live cd should be sufficient
<popey> if it doesnt work then file a bug
<popey> don't assume it's because the vendor has made some change to make it hard for linux
<popey> it's almost certainly a bug
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-10-22
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: around?
<nigelb> It's probably late for him.
<JoseeAntonioR> yep, figured out
<JoseeAntonioR> nigelb: mind a few summit questions?
<nigelb> JoseeAntonioR: ask away. I may not know the answer to some.
<JoseeAntonioR> nigelb: in an attempt to fix bug 1066345, I replaced http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/trunk/view/head:/summit/schedule/templates/schedule/daily.html#L63 for pastebin.com/RGuZEQS0 and I get http://summit.joseeantonior.com:8000/uds-r/2012-10-29/ , do you know what can it be
<JoseeAntonioR> ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066345 in Summit "Clicking on star should allow me to set attending through ajax form" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066345
<nigelb> Woah.
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<nigelb> JoseeAntonioR: do you have the right entry in urls.py for that view?
<JoseeAntonioR> erm, what?
<nigelb> JoseeAntonioR: that view which is throwing an error, did you just make it or did it already exist?
<JoseeAntonioR> I only changed daily.html
<nigelb> ok
<nigelb> JoseeAntonioR: Wait a minute
<JoseeAntonioR> hmm?
<nigelb> You have {% url summit.schedule.views.attend_meeting agenda.meeting.summit.name agenda.meeting.id %}
<nigelb> But your error is summit.schedule.decorators.attend_meeting
<nigelb> why is django looking at decorators, when you've clearly said views :|
<JoseeAntonioR> erm, no idea!
<JoseeAntonioR> I was wondering that too
<nigelb> ha
<nigelb> that view is wrapped witha  decorator.
<JoseeAntonioR> and, it has something to do with JS?
<nigelb> Nope
<nigelb> can you look at other places with attend_meeting is called?
<nigelb> that will tell you the right paramters
<nigelb> basically, you've not given enough parameters
<nigelb> you also need to give all the parameters required by the decorators.
<JoseeAntonioR> enough parameters where?
<JoseeAntonioR> lemme check
<nigelb> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/trunk/view/head:/summit/schedule/decorators.py#L60
<nigelb> you also need to give it an attendee.
<nigelb> that's my guess from look at the code quickly.
<nigelb> I could be wrong :)
<JoseeAntonioR> but the atendee is the user
<JoseeAntonioR> I have another one, which works with a form, but it's not what Chris wants
<JoseeAntonioR> maybe it's the fact I'm putting django variables in the JS?
<nigelb> Nah
<nigelb> JoseeAntonioR: The attendee is the user.
<nigelb> Right.
<nigelb> But that function needs it as a paramter.
<nigelb> are you doing that?
<nigelb> {% url summit.schedule.views.attend_meeting agenda.meeting.summit.name <ADD ATTENDEE HERE> agenda.meeting.id %}
<nigelb> 24
<nigelb> grr
<JoseeAntonioR> erm, nope
<JoseeAntonioR> as the action URL doesn't include the attendee
<nigelb> argh. you're right.
<nigelb> but the error is being thrown from the decorator.
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh
<nigelb> Heh
<nigelb> I could probably find what's wrong if I dig.
<nigelb> But I'm having a frustrating morning myself with my code :)
<JoseeAntonioR> nah, np
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll check it later
<philballew> When do people start reporting into Denmark?
<philballew> This week for the sprints right?
<dholbach> good morning
<philballew> anyone know any good deals on domain registering?
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey dpm
<philballew> ah, I see Europe has awaken.
<nigelb> hahahaa
<nigelb> poolie has an excellent comment on graham's picture of the bathrooms in copenhagen.
<dholbach> nigelb, link? :)
<nigelb> dholbach: https://www.facebook.com/allenap/posts/10151087386570880
<nigelb> If you can't see it, let me know.
<dholbach> HAHA
<dholbach> very funny
<nigelb> This reminds me of pictures from Belgium.
<bkerensa> nigelb: have you checked out the MozTrap platform yet?
<bkerensa> https://moztrap.mozilla.org
<nigelb> I don't even know what it is.
<nigelb> Interesting
<cjohnston> mornin
<nigelb> Oh no! He's back.
<nigelb> :P
<daker> shit :(
<czajkowski> daker: what's up
<daker> czajkowski: https://www.facebook.com/allenap/posts/10151087386570880 this is not good...
<czajkowski> daker: meh not really a biggie tbh
<czajkowski> daker: there is frosting on the glass
<daker> :(
<daker> shit again, we should do something like this for ubuntu :D https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151126560929032&set=a.433038889031.230483.6732359031&type=1&theater
<dholbach> dpm, I hope I have access to humboldt soon, but could you update and run the script for me now? hopefully the last time :)
<dpm> dholbach, sure. As I said, I don't mind doing it at all :)
<jcastro_> Man I can't wait for NAKED TIME at UDS.
<jcastro_> oh, sorry, wrong channel
<smartboyhw> jcastro_, LOL
<smartboyhw> sorry I think it is logged already:P
<dholbach> jcastro_, did you see poolie's comment on https://www.facebook.com/allenap/posts/10151087386570880? :)
<dpm> yeah, 13.04 will be all about Ubuntu love :)
<smartboyhw> :P
<jcastro_> hahaha
<jcastro_> hahaha
<jcastro_> dholbach: man, that is priceless
<smartboyhw> lol
<dholbach> dpm, sorry, my router just hanged itself - did the update work? :)
<dpm> dholbach, sorry, got sidetracked, but I've just ran it now and it didn't throw any errors
<dpm> (after updating to r13)
<dholbach> yes, we've got working search now :-D
<dholbach> thanks dpm
<jcastro_> <-- quick caffeine refill
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> will set it up in a min
<dholbach> super
<jono> dholbach, invite dent
<jono> dpm, unfortunately another call which I have to attend has been scheduld when our call
<jono> is
<jono> can we chat tomorrow?
<dpm> jono, no worries, but can we do it later on today, even if it's outside my eod? I'd like to chat about and wrap up the app developers plenary topics today, if possible
<jcastro_> wow
<jcastro_> inbox 0
<jcastro_> take that!
<cjohnston> jcastro_: let me give you my password and you can do mine
<jcastro_> I can do that
<jcastro_> you won't like the way I do it though. :)
<jono> dpm, sure
<jono> free now?
<jono> I have 15mins
<daker> cjohnston: mhall119 dholbach ok guess what ? http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/23738143.jpg
<dholbach> :-D
<cjohnston> rock on!
<dholbach> daker, تهانينا! (not sure though if it's the right word ;-))
<daker> dholbach: easy as drinking water :)
<smartboyhw> lol
<daker> the US one was catastrophic, horrible stress, shock...
<dholbach> yeah, you're not the only one :-/
<mhall119> daker: \o/
<mhall119> yeah, we're pretty crazy when it comes to visas
<czajkowski> mhall119: people should do what my mate is considering doing to move to the states, marry an American, solves visa issues!
<IdleOne> getting married doesn't guarantee residency status being approved.
<IdleOne> actually you have a better chance getting residency status by being sponsored by an employer
<czajkowski> IdleOne: well yes but as they are a contractor thats also harder
<IdleOne> true. I married an American and it took almost 5 years for them to finally approve me.
<daker> czajkowski: that's called immigration :)
<IdleOne> I'm not advocating this but seems to me the easiest way to move to the US is to just "go on a vacation" and never leave.
<daker> IdleOne: and that's called illegal immigration :)
<IdleOne> severely limits job options though
<daker> that's why the US is very crowded
<mhall119> depends on where in the US
<IdleOne> the US is not crowded
<IdleOne> there is soooooo much open land there
<IdleOne> people just tend to huddle together for warmth
<IdleOne> hehe
<mhall119> daker: morocco has twice the average population density of the US
<IdleOne> daker: Vous devriez venir au Canada, notre system d'assurance maladie est superieur et le Quebec aime beacoup les immgrants qui provienne de pays francophone :)
 * IdleOne just assumed you speak French
 * mhall119 needs to work harder on his french
<IdleOne> mhall119: So do I
<IdleOne> least the written part
<mhall119> I can read some, write little, and speak none
<daker> IdleOne: je sais bien parler français :)
<IdleOne> mhall119: you speak some spanish right?
<IdleOne> daker: alors to attent quoi?
<IdleOne> tu*
<mhall119> IdleOne: no
<IdleOne> attend? err i need to practice for real
<daker> mhall119: yep, but population density depends on job opportunities
<mhall119> IdleOne: only what little I got by virtue of living in Florida
<akgraner> I just want to trade houses with *anyone* today through Thursday - pgraner misses all the fun!  Stupid dog and smelly skunks!
<IdleOne> mhall119: that is a good base.
<daker> IdleOne: so the correct one is : alors tu attends quoi ?
<IdleOne> daker: lol I'm not sure. I was hoping you would tell me
<jono> dpm, free for our call in 7?
<daker> IdleOne: i am telling you :)
<IdleOne> oh, you were.
<IdleOne> thank you.
<dpm> jono, yep!
<daker> IdleOne: :)
<daker> IdleOne: let me ask you question, are living in Canada ?
<daker> you*
<IdleOne> daker: yes, I am in Montreal.
<IdleOne> I was born here, moved to the US for 10 years, came back home where people love me :)
<daker> IdleOne: http://assets.diylol.com/hfs/d7c/dff/202/resized/winter-is-coming-meme-generator-canada-is-coming-it-is-cold-there-38adbd.jpg
<IdleOne> daker: we have electricity to heat our homes.
<IdleOne> indoor plumbing too, since the mid 80's
<IdleOne> lol
<jussi> AlanBell: or popey: do either of you remember that trello like software that was open source?
<popey> i dont know of such a package
<daker> IdleOne: i am 23yeas so a looonnnng life is waiting for me :D
<snap-l> daker: You hope. :)
<snap-l> and I hope too. :)
<AlanBell> jussi: dunno, there are things that use a kanban style interface (like OpenERP does in places)
<AlanBell> but that isn't the same as trello really
<balloons> popey, I see you have nexus 7 and ubuntu :-)
<popey> Yes, yes I do :)
<balloons> I needed a good screenshot of it
<popey> ok
<popey> one mo
<balloons> dholbach and I were just chatting about getting a nice "stockish" photo of it.. can you snap one?
<IdleOne> jussi: https://github.com/teambox/teambox might suit your needs
<dholbach> balloons, https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-2vZH42UTylw/UIVs5sRabwI/AAAAAAAAMco/OPzjp4t_ZYE/s725/D29097BE-3710-472E-9264-50A14004D9F2.JPG then?
<jono> mhall119, can you join dpm and I now on a call
<mhall119> sure
<mhall119> link?
<dpm> mhall119, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/1ccbd32bff3b5c46210f56461793a0b04a83a772?authuser=0&hl=ca#
<balloons> dholbach, yea, I think that's what we're going with
<dholbach> sweet
<balloons> I'll drop the stock photo
<dholbach> balloons, I'll have a look at the presentation tomorrow again - so if there's any new crazy ideas you have, let me know by mail and I'll look into it
<balloons> dholbach, I'll leave everything in the presentation and mail you any further craziness ;-)
<dholbach> fantastic
<dholbach> have a great time :)
<dholbach> I'll call it a day now - see you all tomorrow
<daker> IdleOne: i assumed you speak that wired canadian French :)
<JanC> daker: it's not weirder than the French or English spoken in many other places  ;)
<jono> mhall119, all set?
<jono> mhall119, invite sent
<daker> JanC: no :) you have to do a lot of efforts to understand the canadian French
<jcastro_> <-- lunch
<JanC> daker: exactly what happens if you go to London and try to understand locals based on the "standard British English" or "standard American English" that you learned at school (or from listening to the BBC or whatever)
<JanC> the same would happen if you knew Dutch from school and tried to understand West-Flemish (Dutch as spoken in the region where I live)
<daker> JanC: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dw5Re7k1KBA
<JanC> daker: I know how Canadian French sounds like, but it's not weirder than Cockney English compared to BBC English for example  ;)
<daker> JanC: i have not experienced that yet :)
<JanC> it happens all over the world
<JanC> I bet French as spoken between Egyptian locals is not exactly 100% the same as how the TF1 news readers use  ☺
<JanC> (if they use French at all, of course)
<daker> yes :)
<daker> JanC: http://ma.wibme.com/index.php/news-in-english/eco-a-biz/16390-43-morocco-as-a-nearshore-destination-
<JanC> daker: sometimes it's better to teach people from other countries your local language, than taking people from other countries that already know/speak more or less the same language
<JanC> it's very difficult to unlearn a local accent
<daker> they do :)
<JanC> or local verbage
<JanC> I think the most popular country to outsource to for Dutch helpdesks is Bulgaria
<daker> JanC: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVUH14CKOTk
<daker> it's arabic...
<JanC> for Belgian Dutch
<JanC> and they teach those people over there using local dialects from Belgium (no Dutch from the Netherlands allowed, to make sure they don't sound "foreign")
<daker> ah
<JanC> so they sound "a bit foreign, but as if they learned it living in Belgium"
<JanC> apparently that's very important psychologically  ;)
<JanC> as well as practically (lots of words that differ between Dutch from The Netherlands & Belgium)
<daker> i see
<JanC> the most obvious difference being "frieten" (.be) vs. "patat" (.nl) for what is usually known as "french fries" in English  :p
<JanC> (of course we all know that french fries were invented in Belgium ;) )
<JanC> (at least, according to legend)
<JanC> daker: it's possible that Canadian French might evolve in its own language over time though, somewhat like Afrikaans split off from Dutch
<JanC> although in our world with easy global communication, it's not almost entirely separated as South Africa was
<jono> balloons, free?
<balloons> jono, let's do this
<daker> JanC: i agree
<jono> balloons, invite sent
<bkerensa> mhall119: do you know who has admin for the Ubuntu Trello?
<bkerensa> nvm
<bkerensa> akgraner: can you add me to the Leadership Trello when you get a moment
<akgraner> yep  - once I finish the hangout
<akgraner> :-)
<scott-work> jcastro_: hey, do you still use your stand up desk? do you still like it? i'm thinking of doing the same for my studio
<jcastro_> yeah I just recommend not making a permanent one
<jcastro_> basically, standing all day for 12 hours at a time isn't good for you either
<scott-work> i would probably still have a chair, similar to a bar stool
<scott-work> not a nice, comfy chair like i have now :P
<scott-work> jcastro_: very cool, thanks
<jcastro_> yeah just ease into it. I went cold turkey and got this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sciatica
<jcastro_> basically, if you're out of shape like me don't go overboard.
<scott-work> heh, i'm out of shape, but i won't be using it twelve or even four hours each day :)
<jcastro_> nod
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-10-23
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: do you know the Edubuntu people?
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: I do
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JonathanCarter
<nigelb> or stephanie
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/stgraber (Stephane)
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: thanks a bunch
<chilicuil> good night, which channel is the apropiatted to ask for a ubuntu theme for drupal?, our team (the ubuntu-mx one) lost its website, and we're rebuilding it
<JoseeAntonioR> chilicuil: I think all of them are in LP
<chilicuil> JoseeAntonioR: thanks, I just searched a bit, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-drupal-theme, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDrupal =)
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> jcastro_, cjohnston: do I need to add the community roundtables as meetings(?) manually?
<cjohnston> Someone does, who is up to you guys
<dholbach> ok
<cjohnston> if you do it, make sure to use the etherpad url from the first meeting for all of them
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> cjohnston, but "meeting" is the right thing, right? I guess I have to create the pad manually?
<cjohnston> each pad gets created automagicly.. but since you want one pad for the whole week, create "Community Roundtable", copy the pad url, then hit copy at the top of the meeting, and each time paste that etherpad url
<dholbach> ok
<cjohnston> you don't need to create a Community Roundtable Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday.. just call it Community Roundtable and then copy it
<dholbach> let's see how this works
<dholbach> hum... "This URL appears to be a broken link."
<cjohnston> where
<dholbach> nevermind, put it in the wrong field
<dholbach> my mistake
<dholbach> just a bit confusing at first :)
<dholbach> woohoo, scheduled
<pleia2> dholbach: for our ubuntu-women blueprint, do we set approver to you or jono?
<czajkowski> pleia2: you're back ?
<pleia2> czajkowski: nah, found some wifi in a hotel lobby, catching up on some things :)
<czajkowski> pleia2: hehe
<czajkowski> pleia2: loving the updates
<czajkowski> pleia2: when do you start the return leg
<pleia2> I've been fortunate to get online enough to upload a couple photos and blog (mostly via 3G on my phone)
<pleia2> czajkowski: I fly out tomorrow night
<dholbach> pleia2, good question - I think it's jono as I might not have approving powers
<dholbach> pleia2, so how do you like it all in all? :)
 * nigelb waves to pleia2 
<pleia2> dholbach: I actually don't love the food (fufu, gah), but it is beautiful in the country area here :)
<pleia2> and I got to see monkeys, and they jumped on us!
<dholbach> :-)
<nigelb> heh
<dholbach> ok, I'll keep it on my "places I need to visit" list then ;-)
<pleia2> ok, set https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-r-ubuntu-women-project-goals to jono
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> would be best if we could get it scheduled for Thursday, but I know how that goes
<dholbach> pleia2, if it gets stuck in the scheduling somewhere, let me know
<pleia2> will do
<nigelb> pleia2: sad that the computers didn't come through :(
<pleia2> nigelb: yeah :( so we've been doing a lot of training and checking on older deployments
<nigelb> pleia2: Oh the training is about what to do when they finally get it?
<dholbach> :-/
<nigelb> I'm sure it's stuck somewhere waiting for a bribe.
<pleia2> nigelb: we've paired up all the edubuntu software to grade levels in ghana and have a checklist of things they should learn
<nigelb> \o/
<pleia2> I also created one for basic administration, and we ship along the Ubuntu Manual .pdf
<IdleOne> OMG you got a pic of you with monkeys!
<dholbach> cjohnston, how often does the scheduler run?
<nigelb> dholbach: It used to be every half-hour but probably not on at 00 or 30.
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> thanks nigelb
<nigelb> (I haven't been involved with summit in a while so my information could be stale)
<cjohnston> dholbach: 15 min IIRc
<nigelb> Oh wow.
<nigelb> Faster these days.
<dholbach> cjohnston, if I'm marked essential in two concurrent sessions, would it automagically move them somewhere else?
<dholbach> pleia2, it seems like your blueprint is scheduled for Monday now - I'll move it to Thursday
<dholbach> done, let me know if it needs to be anywhere else
<jcastro_> GOOD MOURNING!
<smartboyhw> jcastro_, good evening
<jcastro_> haha man
<jcastro_> hey dholbach
<jcastro_> "I use RMS as a guide in the same way that a boat captain would use a
<jcastro_> lighthouse.  It's good to know where it is, but you generally don't want
<jcastro_> to find yourself in the same spot."
<jcastro_> I <3 tollef
<jussi> jcastro_: thats pretty nice :D
<nigelb> jcastro_: hahaha
<cjohnston> dholbach: it will try... essential != required though
<dholbach> hey jcastro_
<dholbach> cjohnston, ok
<czajkowski> JoseeAntonioR: your stuff has arrived :)
<dpm> jcastro_, who's organizing Open Week this time around? I forgot to add a session on App Development and I'd like to put it somewhere in the schedule if possible
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, ^?
<jcastro_> man, I totally forgot about openweek
<smartboyhw> dpm, wait I think it is full:P
<czajkowski> it is ful
<dpm> jcastro_, I did too
<smartboyhw> Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/ dpm
<czajkowski> dpm: but if you're stuck I can give you my slot s kinda up the walls
<dpm> smartboyhw, I looked at it before asking, and I saw two slots free
<smartboyhw> dpm, you mean the 1000UTC slots?
<dpm> czajkowski, thanks, that's very kind of you, but I'd prefer you don't give up your sessions
<czajkowski> dpm: there is nothing on those 2 free time
<czajkowski> s
<czajkowski> dpm: I dont mind and I know there is a focus on app dev
<smartboyhw> But actually aren't those sessions not applicatable=
<smartboyhw> ?
<czajkowski> I can run a loco session another time
<czajkowski> smartboyhw: indeed
<jcastro_> marcoceppi: oh hey, you have a juju session on friday?
<smartboyhw> czajkowski, yeah you are right after me:D
<dpm> czajkowski, no, no, don't worry, I'll see if I can use the free slots
<czajkowski> dpm: those two 10am slots are not free slots
<czajkowski> only one day at 10am and then off to 13:00 as it's marks slot
<smartboyhw> dpm, that 10:00 a.m. one is specialized for sabdfl , founder of Canonical (to suit his time I think)
<smartboyhw> dpm, ask philballew he's the second organizer of Open Week this cycle:D
<philballew> sup dpm ?
<smartboyhw> philballew, dpm wants to have a session for App Developement..
<dpm> hi philballew, I wanted to run a session on Ubuntu App Development for UOW
<dpm> can we add an extra slot on Friday? I can do it on air
<smartboyhw> Wow this Ubuntu Open Week is going to be fruitful:D
<philballew> Probably can add one to friday. you can run that  unguided compared to most.
<philballew> after the motu session
<philballew> dpm, this is different then denials ubuntu dev team sessions monday?
<philballew> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: ping
<dpm> philballew, yes, the session on monday is for developers working on the platform, mine would be for developers creating 3rd party apps running on the platform
<philballew> ah, alright. yeah, lets make it happen
<philballew> Well change the schedule on the wiki, and add another row for Friday
<dpm> philballew, do you mind if I run the session at the beginning of Friday (1200 UTC) instead of at the end? I'm not sure I'd be there at 1800 UTC. Or I could ask some of the leaders in the US to swap
<dpm> otherwise
<jcastro_> snap-l: nice work on this orchestra/2112 link
<philballew> yeah, so running it earlier  might work, if someone starts the on air session
<philballew> JoseeAntonioR, might be there to start it, otherwise well have to see
<philballew> thats several days away so we have plenty time for sure
<jono> dpm, setting it up now
<dpm> ok
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<philballew> I still need to see who has the on air access.
<snap-l> jcastro_: Yeah, it's pretty wild.
<jono> dpm, invite sent
<dpm> jono, ok, coming over
<dholbach> wow, the schedule is slowly filling up
<dholbach> especially my schedule /o\
<smartboyhw> \o/
<jono> dpm, I think I lost you
<jono> dpm, can you rejoin?
<jcastro_> mhall119: cjohnston: the plenaries on Tuesday are supposed to be on wednesday, mind if I move them?
<jcastro_> unless you guys heard otherwise?
<jono> jcastro_, are you on top of the flavor roundtable?
<jono> plenary
<jcastro_> yep
<cjohnston> jcastro_: I haven't heard anything about plenaries
<jcastro_> announcement went out yesterday
<jono> hey dpm_
<jono> jcastro_, cheers
<jono> jcastro_, and ev/mpt is confirmed?
<jcastro_> yep
<jono> awesome
<jono> thanks, man
<jcastro_> everything is fine other than me moving these to the right day
<jono> dpm_, can you rejoin?
<jcastro_> and adding the tuesday ones
<jono> jcastro_, cool, yeah, I think we are all set
<jcastro_> I'll wait a minute for mhall just in case
<jcastro_> he tends to be a step ahead of me
<jcastro_> before I move everything around
<jono> lol
<jono> hey dpm
<jono> dholbach, invite sent
<dholbach> yep
<jcastro_> cjohnston: dude .... AWESOME
<dpm> hey jono, Internet seems to be extremely flaky right now
<cjohnston> ?
<jcastro_> you made it so plenaries can be 30 minutes without making it twice
<jcastro_> I <3 you
<dpm> jono, I'll register the session now
<cjohnston> It's always been that way
<cjohnston> I mean.. yes.. I'm awesome
<jcastro_> no, I used to have to make "Blah blah part I" and so on
<dpm> jono, do you want to resume the call, or leave it here?
<jono> dpm, resume for one min
<cjohnston> you just have to make the slots the right length of time
<dpm> jono, sure
<jcastro_> jono/dholbach/dpm: mind if I move around some of my community sessions to space out better wrt. other cloud sessions?
<dholbach> jcastro_, I guess it should be fine - I'll yell at you if things conflict for me ;-)
<jono> jcastro_, sure
<jcastro_> or I can just tell you what to move if that's ok?
<jcastro_> I can do either or
<dpm> jcastro_, sounds good to me too
<daker> JoseeAntonioR: has the fix landed in prod ?
<daker> ah no yet bug #1069174
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1069174 in Summit "Display only the track lead if the he is also the drafter" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1069174
<daker> not*
<daker> is it cold in Copenhagen ?
<czajkowski> 0-10 degrees
<daker> WTH!
<daker> mhall119: JoseeAntonioR http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/attend_meeting/21176/
<dpm> cjohnston, I've got a blueprint for the appdev track that's just been approved, and I'd like to provide a link for it. Is it supposed to appear instantly on http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/track/appdev/ or will it take some minutes?
<marcoceppi> jcastro_: it was a backup session if someone didn't show according to JoseeAntonionR
<czajkowski> http://blog.launchpad.net/general/launchpad-workshop-at-uds-r  :-)
<dpm> marcoceppi, in that case, would you mind if I took that Friday 1400 UTX slot and move the juju session to 1800 UTC. Would that work for you?
<dpm> s/UTX/UTC/
<marcoceppi> dpm: You guys can do whatever works best, Just let me know when I need to show up :)
<dpm> excellent, thanks marcoceppi ;)
 * dpm edits wiki
<dpm> marcoceppi, jcastro_, done, new time for the Juju session - Friday 1800UTC -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/quantal/Timetable
<cjohnston> dpm: within 30 minutes
<cjohnston> is mhall119 off today?
<dpm> cjohnston, thanks. He's travelling to Copenhagen
<cjohnston> already?
<cjohnston> I thought he left tomorrow
<cjohnston> oh well
<dpm> cjohnston, I no longer see the calendar view to schedule a particular session manually. Have there been any changes in summit regarding that, or am I doing something wrong.
<dpm> ?
<cjohnston> When did you stop
<cjohnston> I guess when did it stop
<dpm> stop what?
<cjohnston> seeing it
<dpm> cjohnston, last time I touched summit was perhaps one or two weeks ago, when I had to schedule a session to happen on Monday. There I could put it in a particular slot in the calendar. Today I've tried to do the same, but I don't seem to be able to go to the calendar, I only see the view in which all sessions are layed out vertically
<dpm> perhaps I'm not going to the right place
<cjohnston> in the sub nav, click wide display
<cjohnston> or in the actions box click schedule meeting
<dpm> cjohnston, ah, that was it, thanks!
<cjohnston> :-)
<dpm> cjohnston, ah, might still need some of your summit-fu. I've got a session which is registered on two days for some reason: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/meeting/21317/appdev-r-sdk-criteria/ - how can I unregister it for one of the days without causing any breakage? I don't mind the day, so it can be auto-scheduled, as long as it only happens in 1 day :)
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow
<cjohnston> dpm: did you manually schedule it?
<dpm> cjohnston, I wanted to be scheduled to point folks to a time and a day in a blog post Jono is preparing, so I scheduled it manually. After having done that, I noticed that it had 2 entries in the schedule, so perhaps that was a race condition between the manual and automatic scheduling? Since then, I did not touch anything and thought it'd be safer to ask you first
<cjohnston> Which do you want?
<dpm> let me look and pick the longer session, just a sec
<dpm> cjohnston, I think I'd prefer the first slot: "2012-10-29 12:00..13:00 in B3 - M7"
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> done
<dpm> excellent, cjohnston once more saving my day :)
<dpm> thanks!
<doctormo-moo> mhall119: I'm still trying to get in touch with mardy, his lp page doesn't have an email address. Do you have it?
<cjohnston> You could send an email from his LP page
<doctormo-moo> Good point
<dpm> doctormo-moo, he's online on #ubuntu-webapps, you can try to ping him
<doctormo-moo> dpm: Yes I've pung him on #ubuntu-unity but I think he
<doctormo-moo> 's in UTC-1 so maybe 7pm there
<dpm> doctormo-moo, ah, or he might be traveling to Copenhagen
<doctormo-moo> dpm: Are you going to UDS?
<dpm> doctormo-moo, yep, and looking forward to it :)
<doctormo-moo> dpm: Do we have any clues on next April's location?
<dpm> doctormo-moo, do you seriously think even if I knew, I'd be talking about it on a public channel? :-)
<doctormo-moo> dpm: Of course, because it's not something critical to national security.
<dpm> :-)
<bkerensa> cjohnston: you bringing a nexus 7 to uds-r?
<cjohnston> bkerensa: you buying me one?
<bkerensa> cjohnston: uh no :P
<bkerensa> cjohnston: I just was seeing since attendees who have  them will get the binary for Ubuntu 12.04 on N7
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro_> bkerensa: ta for the fix on the release notes btw.
<bkerensa> jcastro_: oh?
<bkerensa> jcastro_: juju might be in a network world article in the next day or so
<bkerensa> :)
<jcastro_> <3
<bkerensa> jcastro_: https://popcorn.webmaker.org/
<bkerensa> :D
<ajmitch> cjohnston: where should I file bugs about summit breaking?
<jcastro_> ajmitch: it's on the bottom of every page
<jcastro_> lp:summit
<ajmitch> ok, I should know not to ask when it's before 8AM
<jcastro_> <3
 * ajmitch has had no caffeine yet today, in my defense
<ajmitch> even better, the bug no longer happens now - it was oopsing on trying to log in
<dpm> cjohnston, another summit question: I've got a bunch of blueprints I first registered as community-r- until I could confirm which team would be best suited for. I then renamed them to foundations-r- or desktop-r- appropriately, but it seems they had been imported into summit as community sessions already. How can I re-assign them to the right track?
<dpm> Here's an example: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/meeting/21115/foundations-r-gaming-platform-binaries-longevity/
<cjohnston> uggh
<cjohnston> dpm: that should have been fixed
<cjohnston> dpm: I have other problems though right now.. could you email me and mhall119 please and hopefully one of us can look
<dpm> cjohnston, sure. But is there anything I can do on my end, so that you can be spared of the work?
<cjohnston> dpm: it sounds like a bug in some code mhall119 wrote...
<dpm> cjohnston, ok, I'll e-mail you guys then, thanks
<cjohnston> thanks
<cjohnston> dpm: please reference that the meetings should be picked up by blueprint uuid and not by name
<dpm> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> daker, cjohnston: the fix has already landed in prod, just need to push it to the server
<daker> JoseeAntonioR: prod = server :)
<JoseeAntonioR> daker: oops, then in trunk
<JoseeAntonioR> it's in trunk, but not in prod
<daker> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> did you get your visa?
<daker> yes :)
<daker> JoseeAntonioR: ^
<JoseeAntonioR> daker: congratulations! see you over UDS, then
<daker> yes :)
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: trying the ajax'd method for the star thing, do you think it's ok if it takes you to set attendance level once you're already marked as attending?
<cjohnston> what do you mean?
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: what 'fix'?
<JoseeAntonioR> for bug 1066345
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066345 in Summit "Clicking on star should allow me to set attending through ajax form" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066345
<cjohnston> I don't understand what "do you think it's ok......"
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-10-24
<JoseeAntonioR> once the person is set as attending in the page, the star will turn yellow, is it ok if instead of doing nothing it takes the person to set the level of attendance?
<JoseeAntonioR> if they click again, of course
<cjohnston> The way it *should* work is: When a user clicks the star a ajax popup appears with a drop down to set attendance level and the text that already appears on the dedicated page about being required
<JoseeAntonioR> I've got a code that sets you as attending when clicking the star, no pop-ups.
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: ^
<JoseeAntonioR> if you want to take a look at it, it's running at http://summit.joseeantonior.com:8000/uds-r/2012-10-29/ , let me know if you like it and I'll push it
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: ya, I saw that
<cjohnston> can you do it with a popup?
<JoseeAntonioR> don't think so, don't know much ajax :S
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: ^
<cjohnston> I'm not sure.. I'm not all here right now
<JoseeAntonioR> let's keep it like this for this UDS/Connect, and we'll work on it later
<philballew> cheapest domain registering site?
<bkerensa> philballew: namecheap ?
<philballew> bkerensa, seems like a good title
<bkerensa> philballew: Namecheap or Enom especially if you have a ETP Account or Gold Account but still likely on the cheaper end
<bkerensa> I pay about $7.80 a pop
<bkerensa> I think register.com has a special going at the momen
<philballew> Im down for the dollar or two a tear version
<philballew> *year
<bkerensa> none are like that unless on promo
<bkerensa> the ICANN and Registry fees alone are more than $2.00
<bkerensa> :)
<philballew> true, i do like deals though
<bkerensa> philballew: I can find you a code one sec
<bkerensa> philballew: cjc295v will get you a domain at Godaddy for $3.13
<bkerensa> boom
<bkerensa> :)
<philballew> nice!
<philballew> the i hate go daddy thing has wore off by now I would think
<bkerensa> you can always wait 30 days and transfer out
<bkerensa> ;)
<philballew> but then I have to pay someone else?
<bkerensa> philballew: yeah but you still save money
<bkerensa> :D
<dholbach> good morning
<philballew> dholbach, all set for later?
<dholbach> philballew, yep :)
<philballew> alright, Ill need to set alarm for 545 or something
<philballew> early morning are the best
<dholbach> wow
<philballew> Ill get 5 hours tonight, thats more then normal though
<philballew> actually 4.5
<philballew> but I take an hour or two nap each day
<bkerensa> dholbach: At our release party people were asking how to get involved with Development
<dholbach> I wouldn't mind a nap today - for some reason I woke up a couple of times this night and the night before as well
<dholbach> anyway, I'll survive :)
<bkerensa> I think some people found the packaging guide to be confusing
<dholbach> bkerensa, this one: http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/?
<bkerensa> I think so
<dholbach> bkerensa, can you try to get more information
<dholbach> ?
<bkerensa> slangasek said he might do some work on it
<bkerensa> he said information in it might be incorrect
<bkerensa> but I think he means the old wiki
<dholbach> yes
<bkerensa> I tried to point that out
<dholbach> that's planned for this cycle
<dholbach> we'll get rid of it
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> he said it needed to go
<bkerensa> because it confuses people
<bkerensa> something to that effect
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-r-packaging-guide
<dholbach> check the whiteboard section
<dholbach> the heading of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide already says
<dholbach> "The Packaging Guides on this wiki are no longer being actively maintained. The information here is being ported to a new guide. You can file bugs and help to write it by visiting the guide's Launchpad project."
<philballew> so many architectures to package for
<dholbach> (with some links)
<bkerensa> but also there is bigger demand for more people wanting to get involved in Ubuntu Development here which is good since we already have a lot of people submitting patches
<dholbach> philballew, mh?
<bkerensa> We have two BSP's/Bug Jams intended for 13.04 cycle
<philballew> dholbach, to package for r. so many different types of hardware to build for. 32, 64 , ppc and what not
<philballew> just me making comments
<dholbach> bkerensa, nice
<bkerensa> philballew: I think you are confused on how packaging works to some degree
<bkerensa> dholbach has some good hangouts that might explain it better
<philballew> bkerensa, I know how it works.
<philballew> not as good as you guys though for sure
<dholbach> philballew, ah ok - yes a bunch of them - I'm quite glad that our build infrastructure works so well, so it happens only every now and then that you need to fix a build for only one architecture
<bkerensa> The build infrastructure builds for different arch's
<bkerensa> spoke to soon
<philballew> I have to often for my ppc machine dholbach , otherwise I dont have to worry about it.
<philballew> whoever set up the builder thing. props to them
<dholbach> yeah :)
<philballew> the last deb building vids I watched were the ones from like 5 years ago on youtube now
<philballew> i recall you had a thinkpad
<dholbach> philballew, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-r-dev-videos :)
<dholbach> yeah, I guess I looked a bit younger too ;-)
<philballew> still waiting for them to come out on blue ray
<dholbach> there'd be lots of deleted scenes :)
<dholbach> I will never forget doing a couple of these videos being severely hungover from Jono's birthday the night before
<dholbach> dpm, hola muchacho
<dpm> hey
<bkerensa> lol
<nigelb> haha
<czajkowski> aloha
<philballew> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/11zfef/yet_another_scam_in_the_ubuntu_software_center/
<philballew> top post in r/ubuntu
<czajkowski> if reddit is the source of your news, you have bigger issues:)
<popey> haha, that's brilliant, bet they have zero sales
<bkerensa> probably not
<popey> also "yet another"?
<philballew> dholbach, alright
<philballew> im up
<dholbach> perfect
<dholbach> I'm all set
<dholbach> just posted on all the @ubuntudev accounts
<dholbach> and will in a bit let people know in a couple of IRC channels
<philballew> alright, we need to see about getting the irc channels ready.
<philballew> like having someone who does voice and all
<dholbach> the session lead link on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek goes to a 'precise' page
<dholbach> that might be wrong
<dholbach> philballew, if the event is set up in the google calendar it should work automatically
<philballew> dholbach, thats right, i think it is
<dholbach> perfect
<dholbach> we'll find out soon enough ;-)
<philballew> yeah, i would think it is at least
 * philballew hunts for coffee
<philballew> join the other channel to probably #ubuntu-classroom-backstage
<dholbach> philballew, do you want to be the MC or shall I just go ahead? (I'm fine with either. :-))
<philballew> you can go ahead!
<philballew> your session, your mike
<dholbach> perfect
<dholbach> thanks
<jcastro_> dholbach: heya
<jcastro_> ben collins wants a session for some work he's doing on
<jcastro_> does it need like a blueprint or should I just manually schedule something?
<dholbach> hey
<dholbach> depends
<dholbach> does he want outcomes, blueprint, work items?
<jcastro_> ah, good questions
<jcastro_> dholbach: just a normal plenaryish thing, no need for a blueprint and whatnot
<jcastro_> do I use the "create a session" thing on summit?
<dholbach> create meeting I think
<dholbach> but I'm in an UOW session right now
<jcastro_> ok
<jcastro_> I'll sort it
<dholbach> so mhall or cjohnston should maybe be able to help
<jcastro_> and catch you on the flipsite
<cjohnston> jcastro_: yes
<jono_> dholbach, jcastro_, mhall119, dpm, balloons invite sent
<dpm> jono_, ok
<jcastro_> k
<jono_> balloons, you joining us?
<jono_> balloons, ignore me :-)
<smartboyhw> LOL
<daker> hey i have a question: what should i do if i can't find the Danish krone here (Morocco)?
<mhall119> jono_: dholbach I'm at the hotel now
<dholbach> mhall119, cool
<mhall119> dholbach: did you need something?
<dholbach> jcastro_ asked something about meetings in summit earlier
<dholbach> not sure if it's resolved now
<mhall119> jcastro_: track leads and event schedulers  can create meetings and get them on the schedule from http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/
<mhall119> I think other attendees can propose meetings, but a track lead has to approve it before it will be scheduled
<mhall119> dpm: do you have an "Edit" link on the meetings you created that are still in the community track?
<dpm> mhall119, I'm looking at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/meeting/21114/desktop-r-gaming-platform-audio-support/ and I don't see an edit button
<jono_> mhall119, glad you got there safely :-)
<mhall119> thanks jono
<mhall119> dpm: ah, could be because you're not the drafter
<mhall119> dpm: I'll change them all for you
<dpm> mhall119, thanks. Otherwise, I can assign myself as a drafter
<mhall119> dpm: that might do it, though I'm not 100% certain
<dpm> mhall119, in that case, if you could do it for me, that'd be awesome
<akgraner> jcastro_, this answer is for you - <akgraner> Great question!  - the answer is yes - however, it needs to have a well thought out explanation of the criticism  - just to say something like "This sucks" won't make it
<jcastro_> won't make it where?
<mhall119> anywhere
<akgraner> UWN
<mhall119> unless you're talking about Unity, then *everywhere*
<akgraner> someone asked if we take articles that criticize Ubuntu  - that was my answer
<jcastro_> sure, I don't see why we wouldn't
<jcastro_> though, there's alot of "it sucks but I won't say why" going around
<jcastro_> "Unity sucks for multitasking"
<jcastro_> "in what way?"
<jcastro_> "dunno
<jcastro_> "I use Mint now."
<dholbach> dpm-afk, good work on your mix!
<dholbach> ok, this put me into after-work mood, so I'll call it a day
<dholbach> big hugs to you all and see you tomorrow
<jcastro_> scott-work: any studio people going to be at uds?
<MrChrisDruif> I could list a few reasons why I don't like Unity jcastro_
<jcastro_> MrChrisDruif: sure
<jcastro_> I'm just saying that articles that say "unity sucks" but doesn't explain why are useless
<MrChrisDruif> A few notes up front: last time I used Unity was months ago and all opinions are personal =)
<MrChrisDruif> That's true
<MrChrisDruif> It seems you either love or hate it. No way in between.
<MrChrisDruif> Something I don't like about Unity: workspace management. (I will compare behavior with Gnome Shell; similar in appearance, subtle differences in working)
<MrChrisDruif> With Unity you get a 2x2 layout. That's all fine and dandy, but what use is it to me if I only have one program running?
<MrChrisDruif> And I'm not sure how you even get notified about the fact that you even have multiple workspaces?
<MrChrisDruif> With GS when you log in it puts the mouse in the top left corner (which calls the Activities screen, showing instantly the other workspaces on the right)
<jcastro_> (sorry I was in another desktop)
<jcastro_> ok but that's always been a problem with ubuntu
<jcastro_> unity doesn't fix or hinder that in anyway than it did before
<scott-work> jcastro_: i believe there will be one person there, i haven't asked him directly about the presentation however but i did plan on it
<jcastro_> I got a mail from him just now
<jcastro_> got it, thanks
<jcastro_> bkerensa: was it you that had that belkin powersaving strip?
<bkerensa> jcastro_: yes
<bkerensa> jcastro_: I have all of the Belkin Conserve Products
<bkerensa> jcastro_: is there anyone in specific I should poke to point out a security issue in Unity to?
<bkerensa> jcastro_: disregard :) got a former member of the Canonical Security Team who is going to help me make a test to verify the vulnerability
<bkerensa> then I will file a bug if verified
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-10-25
<jcastro_> bkerensa: security@u.c
<jcastro_> hits the team iirc
<jcastro_> bkerensa: how do you like the strip? I need something to powerdown my peripherals and so on when I turn the computer off
<jcastro_> also do you know if suspending the computer also triggers the other outlets to turn off?
<bkerensa> jcastro_: so I don't use my belkin conserve strip in my office I use it for my entertainment center but I like it for that and it shuts off  my sound bar, Xbox 360 and Roku
<bkerensa> jcastro_: suspending might it depends how low the wattage is in suspend mode
<bkerensa> For my office I use smart outlets that learn my daily schedule and come on when I usually am in the office and off when I'm not but I can toggle them on-demand too
<bkerensa> jcastro_: one thing you might consider is waiting for the newer home automation systems to come out
<bkerensa> supposedly in the coming months my router will be able to communicate with my TV and other devices and shut them off
<jcastro_> yeah for sure I need one for my AV system
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys, how's the weather over Copenhagen? too cold?
<elfy> I hope jcastro_ is keeping himself busy http://www.phoronix.com/image-viewer.php?id=0x2012&image=jorge_nurf_hunt_lrg :)
<elfy> morning popey
<philballew> I think I remember that gun...
<elfy> :)
<popey> hello
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi elfy
<dholbach> dpm, hola muchacho
<dpm> hola dholbach
<dholbach> dpm, the IS folks have acknowledged that I need to access to humboldt but it hasn't happened yet and the script failed again - can you have a look? O:-)
<dpm> dholbach, sure
<dholbach> dpm, seems people like your new orleans tunes :)
<dpm> dholbach, thanks a lot for sharing them ;)
<dholbach> it was the perfect music for putting me into an after-work mood last night :)
<dpm> awesome
<dpm> mission accomplished then
<dpm> dholbach, looking at the mail on the server, perhaps it was a temporary failure?
<dpm> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<dpm> E: Can't find a package named "ubuntu-packaging-guide-html"
<dpm> /bin/sh: Get:: not found
<dpm> let me try to execute it manually
<dpm> it worked when executed manually
<dholbach> dpm, thanks a lot - I guess it tried to access the PPA when the indexes were regenerated - I'll try to make the script more failsafe
<dpm> dholbach, cool. Just let me know when you want me to pull it
 * dholbach hugs dpm
<dholbach> fantastico
 * dpm hugs back ;)
<czajkowski> aloha
<cjohnston> mornin czajkowski
<nigelb> cjohnston: working night?
<cjohnston> It's 10am
<IAmNotThatGuy> Hello nigel
<nigelb> cjohnston: Oh, you're in copenhagen?
<cjohnston> yes
<nigelb> nice
<nigelb> hi IAmNotThatGuy
<IAmNotThatGuy> nigelb: are you coming for the UDS?
<nigelb> No
<s-fox> hello
<nigelb> Hey s-fox :)
<s-fox> hello nigelb
<nigelb> s-fox: How've you been? I've not seen you for a while I think.
<s-fox> fairly busy with a few things.  how about you  ?
<nigelb> Heh, same :)
<daker> dholbach: https://www.facebook.com/formoresummer
<daker> dholbach: this one https://www.facebook.com/formoresummer/posts/369068453180427
<cjohnston> jussi: ping
<luftballons> guten morgen :-)
<dpm> hey luftballons, is that your new self while in Germany? :-)
<luftballons> dpm: ja
<dpm> schön
<luftballons> I thought it would be fun to pop in and say hello to everyone
<luftballons> if any of this deustch brushed off on me, I guess I'll have you and Daniel to practice with dpm. I will say it's weird to almost be done with your day before the US wakes up
<dpm> luftballons, yeah, just another way to say we get our things done before you :P
<dpm> luftballons, how are you enjoying Germany? Have you made lots of pictures?
<luftballons> dpm: I'm in a small village near Zell
<luftballons> the experience has been wonderful so far. The landscapes and villages are very neat.
<luftballons> I started taking some pictures this morning.. lots of lovely color on the trees
<luftballons> but I only have my phone to take pictures with :-(
<dpm> luftballons, ah, so you're in the Mosel Valley. It's a really nice area, you should definitely try their white wines
<luftballons> I've had some grapes already. They were telling me about this special type of wine that is harvested early in the morning, with the grapes frosted, when it is very cold outside -- a type of desert wine
<dpm> Eiswein
<luftballons> dpm: pronounced "eyes-wine?"
<dpm> luftballons, genau
<luftballons> wait, does it literally mean ice wine?
<dpm> yeah
<dpm> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ice_wine
<dpm> my girlfriend comes from that region
<luftballons> very neat
<cjohnston> X/45
<dholbach_> daker, you should go into tourism :)
<smartboyhw> LOL
<daker> hahaha
<cjohnston> Daviey: ping
<jcastro_> dholbach: <-- electrician is here, be back in 60 minutes.
<dholbach> jcastro_, good luck!
<philballew> czajkowski, around?
<czajkowski> philballew: yes and in the channel and not voiced
<czajkowski> gah multiple pings from people :/
<philballew> it should voice yuou in a second probably
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<jcastro_> jono, hey so my computer fetish started tripping breakers, I might be in and out while they put in a new circuit, so if someone really needs me phone is best for the next few hours
<amithkk> Hello jono
<jcastro_> on the plus side, the electrician knew what ubuntu was!
<smartboyhw> LOL
<amithkk> jcastro_: Haha
<marcoceppi> jcastro_: give that man a CD
<jcastro_> I got some stickers for him
<jcastro_> marcoceppi, did you see the new gitlab release?
<jcastro_> https://github.com/gitlabhq/gitlabhq/blob/stable/doc/installation.md
<jcastro_> this is basically "how to write a charm for gitlab", heh
<jono> jcastro_, np
<jono> amithkk, hey
<marcoceppi> jcastro_: yeah, I just upgraded it on my server
<jcastro_> is it nice?
<jcastro_> it looks real nice
<marcoceppi> I've got some time to kill today and tomorrow as work has died down. So hopped on the charm train
<marcoceppi> jcastro_: it's fantastic
 * dholbach hugs jono
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<jono> dpm, hey
<jono> time for a super quick call?
<dpm> jono, sure
<jono> dpm, invite sent
<jono> cheers
<dpm> ok
<bkerensa> jcastro_: business class eh?
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro_> it's the only way to roll
<bkerensa> jcastro_: what kind of speeds do you get?
<jcastro_> 30 down, 10 up
<bkerensa> jcastro_: I only get 25 down 3 up :s
<bkerensa> jcastro_: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nexus7/+archive/ubuntu-nexus7-installer
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro_> <3
<bkerensa> jcastro_: hopefully I get to see it today or this weekend on my N7
<jcastro_> I'm slumming it on a transformer
<jcastro_> which vandine got ubuntu on a while back
<bkerensa> jcastro_: and how does it run? Is it the native or is it sitting on top of busybox or something
<bkerensa> ?
<bkerensa> if so LOA already runs 12.04 fine on N7
<bkerensa> I was hoping for some native
<jcastro_> it ran terribly
<jcastro_> enough for me not to bother on mine
<bkerensa> lol
<jcastro_> this was a year ago maybe though
<bkerensa> http://linuxonandroid.org/
<mhall119> bkerensa: docs are still being finished, be patient
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-10-26
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston, mhall119: fixed bug that displayed {% else} in plain text in the attend page, can you please approve the merge?
<JoseeAntonioR> or daker, ^
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> cjohnston, mhall119 and daker your going to have to start doing patch pilots
<bkerensa> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> there is one
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: for Summit I mean
<bkerensa> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<nigelb> Hey duanedesign
<duanedesign> hello mr nigel
<nigelb> long time no see! how've you been?
<duanedesign> hope you are well
<duanedesign> i sm good
<duanedesign> heard full circle is in e book format
<nigelb> :)
<duanedesign> cant swwm to fing it
<duanedesign> ugh, dark here, wish i had a lighted keyboard
<nigelb> heh
<duanedesign> i have been working on getting CLI Companion into Ubuntu
<duanedesign> decided to skip Debian becausw of some technical challenges
<duanedesign> ex: Debian does not use sudo
<nigelb> ah
<duanedesign> how are you?
<duanedesign> tried 12.10 yet?
<nhandler> duanedesign: Debian /can/ use sudo.
<duanedesign> nhandler: i think you have to set it up on install
<nigelb> im good as well
<nigelb> Hey nhandler!
<duanedesign> i think we were going to use gksudo as a compromise
<nhandler> duanedesign: Nah, just install the sudo package and adjust the sudoers file. You don't need to do this at Debian installation time
<nhandler> Hey nigelb
<duanedesign> nhandler: good idea. I might ask you more about that as we get closer to submission
<nhandler> duanedesign: Sounds good. I would also be more than glad to help review the packaging and/or help get it into Ubuntu or Debian (can't actually sponsor it in Debian though (yet) )
<duanedesign> we added command line fu to the app
<duanedesign> so you can search the commandline foo database in addition to the standard command list it comes with
<nhandler> duanedesign: Awesome! I love that site. When I first started out, I spent hours going through their database to find cool new commands
<duanedesign> and we added a keyboard shortcut to make the terminal look like gnome terminal if you are not using the command dictionary
<duanedesign> nhandler: you should try CLI Companion and see what you think
<duanedesign> https://launchpad.net/clicompanion/
<duanedesign> <end> sales pitch
<duanedesign>  :)
<nigelb> JoseeAntonioR: reviewed
<chilicuil> duanedesign: nice software, I didn't know it
<JoseeAntonioR> nigelb: thanks
<duanedesign> chilicuil: you can add as many commands as you want and create a 'command dictionary'
<nigelb> JoseeAntonioR: and merged! :)
<chilicuil> yep, that's just what I saw, a great way to learn to use the console
<JoseeAntonioR> nigelb: great, thanks
<duanedesign> chilicuil: i need to update the community doc https://help.ubuntu.com/community/clicompanion
<duanedesign> but user required input uses the place holder ?
<duanedesign> so for example if you added cat, you would add it as cat ?
<nhandler> duanedesign: Definitely. I haven't tried using it since one of the very early releases years ago ;)
<duanedesign> any questions ask :)
<chilicuil> dunno, it's the first time I saw it, I'm just about to install it
<JoseeAntonioR> nigelb: casn you ask IS to push it to prod?
<nigelb> JoseeAntonioR: For that, you need cjohnston I'm afraid. BUt the good news is, he should wake up soon.
<JoseeAntonioR> already in cph?
<duanedesign> nhandler: the first version was ncurses, lol
<duanedesign> if you think of any commands that should be added/removed from the default command lit let me know
<nhandler> duanedesign: Are you familiar with openhatch's online "challenges" ?
 * duanedesign looks
<duanedesign> nhandler: sounds interesting
<nhandler> duanedesign: They are designed to guide people in a semi interactive fashion to learn things like git, tar, patch, etc. It might be an interesting idea to try and incorporate clicompanion into some of that (or vice versa)
<duanedesign> nhandler: the one thing that has bugged me is the database being a flat file
<duanedesign> nhandler: definitely sounds like a food idea
<duanedesign> their are some great aspects to the program and also some areas that need improvement
<duanedesign> s/food/good
<nhandler> duanedesign: Yep. The general idea is good. But some details could be better. They came and did an opensource workshop at our conference, so that was pretty cool
<duanedesign> i am a self taught programmer, if you van not tell. I am currently enrolled in Uni to fill in tose gaps :)
<duanedesign> s/tose/those
<duanedesign> nhandler: i appreciatte the advice
<chilicuil> duanedesign: wop, I've just install it, and it crashed with: AttributeError: 'MainWindow' object has no attribute 'cmd_notebook', is it a known problem?
<duanedesign> let me look
<duanedesign> chilicuil: do you have a hidden file .clicompanion in your home '.clicompanion'
<nigelb> 3
<nigelb> (grr)
<chilicuil> duanedesign: nop, it didn't created
<duanedesign> http://pastebin.com/z61N66mP
<duanedesign> save that in Home as .clicompanion
<duanedesign> ill look into why that did not happen
<duanedesign> i forget that i already have that file from multiple installs an uninstalls
<chilicuil> duanedesign: still not working http://paste.ubuntu.com/1306378/
<duanedesign> chilicuil: my bad. We changed the ? place holder to @
<duanedesign> this is from my computer http://pastebin.com/index/z61N66mP
<duanedesign> i reinstalled and used this file so it should work
<duanedesign> copy and paste that pastebin into your .clicompanion and you should be good to go
<chilicuil> duanedesign: it must be my bad, still not working and crashing with the same error
<duanedesign> hmm
<duanedesign> are you on a net book?
<duanedesign> or maybe debian
<chilicuil> it ubuntu 12.04, I'll check this out later, if I found something wrong, I'll let you know, nice app
<duanedesign> i willl look into it myself
<duanedesign> sorry for the bug
<duanedesign> chilicuil: one more thing
<duanedesign> name .clicompanion, .clicompanion2
<chilicuil> duanedesign: ok, I'll do
<chilicuil> duanedesign: wop, nop, one interesting think is that the program says: /home/chilicuil/.config/clicompanion/config.
<chilicuil> duanedesign: I've also tried copying the config data there without sucess, amm, I'll try with ubuntu 12.10 tomorrow
<duanedesign> thanks for helping to debug
<duanedesign> i will work on this tommoroow
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> mhall119: http://talkweb.eu/openweb/1819
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> look what OS he is using in the wild
<mhall119> :)
<nigelb> mhall119: ah, when'd you get to copenhangen? :)
<mhall119> nigelb: Wednesday
<nigelb> mhall119: ah, ok :)
<bkerensa> mhall119: do you know what to do when git is not realizing changes with "git add ."
<nigelb> bkerensa: what you mean not realizing?
<mhall119> bkerensa: switch to bsr
<mhall119> bzr
<nigelb> troll ^
<mhall119> :)
<nigelb> bkerensa: pastebin git status?
<bkerensa> mhall119: I cannot phpfog does not support bzr
<mhall119> but seriously, what made you think I could answer git questions?
<nigelb> well, you're upstream relations
<nigelb> you should know everything :)
<nigelb> Also. http://wheningit.tumblr.com/post/32959730634/when-the-office-git-expert-has-to-come-fix-everything
<nigelb> But that's usually reserved for more epic git surgeries.
<bkerensa> nigelb: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1881554
<bkerensa> mhall119: uhh :) You are supposedly the upstream liaison :P I figured that required fluency in tools used by upstream
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> upstream uses git
<bkerensa> :)
<nigelb> bkerensa: what happens when you do "git add frontend"?
<bkerensa> nothing
<bkerensa> it just accepts it
<bkerensa> and brings a clean prompt
<nigelb> try git status again?
<nigelb> same output?
<bkerensa> yes
<nigelb> The only time this usually happens is if frontend itself if a git repository
<nigelb> i.e. submodule like situation
<nigelb> Is that the case?
<nigelb> (check for frontend/.git)
 * bkerensa coughs
<bkerensa> nigelb: yeah for some reason it had a git folder
<bkerensa> I removed it
<nigelb> :)
<bkerensa> but still not staging
<nigelb> well
<bkerensa> and neither is /src
<nigelb> because git submodules are awesome. sigh.
<nigelb> gimme a sec to figure out what's the right thing to do here.
<nigelb> There's only time I hate git.
<nigelb> That's when submodules are involved.
<nigelb> bkerensa: backup your code folder now. I'm not confident about the instructions now ;)
<nigelb> try "git rm --cached frontend"
<bkerensa> nigelb: yeah that did it
<bkerensa> :D
<nigelb> bkerensa: already or just now?
<nigelb> bkerensa: Look for .gitmodules file, remvoe the submodule references. Also look in .git/config for references to the submodule and delete there as well.
<bkerensa> nigelb: already I saw it in the status
<bkerensa> so I got it sorted
<bkerensa> thx
<bkerensa> :D
<nigelb> \o/
<bkerensa> OpenPhoto thanks u
<nigelb> heh :D
<bkerensa> I figure I am going to work till 3am trying to write doc and make OpenPhoto work great on PHPFog
<bkerensa> nigelb: odd :( I got the frontend added and pushed but src/ is no go
<bkerensa> no idea its not showing at all in git status
<nigelb> bkerensa: where are you pushing to?
<bkerensa> nigelb: phpfog
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> to production
<nigelb> oh dang.
<bkerensa> http://openphoto-dev.phpfogapp.com/
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> this is PITA
<nigelb> well
 * bkerensa will just tell them tomorrow they need to sort it
<bkerensa> :)
<nigelb> I have a feeling that it's sorted
<nigelb> deleting .git files don't help :P
<nigelb> But yes.
<nigelb> The instructions need to deal with commonly available vendors.
<dpm> hey czajkowski good morning, if someone wants to participate in LP sessions at UDS, to which ones should I point them to?
<cjohnston> blah blah blah
<nigelb> cjohnston: Did you fix the js?
<cjohnston> nigelb: I'm working on that, but discovered another issue
<nigelb> Typical :)
<cjohnston> ?fakenow works for last UDS but not for this UDS
<cjohnston> tis what happens when one thinks about render.py
<nigelb> cjohnston: my condolences
<balloons> dholbach, ping
<dholbach> balloons, pong
<dholbach> which team do people need to be part of to be able to use pad.u.c?
<popey> ~ubuntu-etherpad
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> thanks
<knome> hey, is anybody who is able to accept/schedule uds sessions for the community track available?
<dholbach> alright, I've got to bring my dog to my sister's - so I'll be back in 30m and work from there
<dholbach> dpm, ^
<dpm> dholbach, I can take a look, yeah
<dpm> knome, what session
<dholbach> dpm, after the dog? :-P
<knome> dpm, i've proposed a xubuntu blueprint, but i'd like it scheduled at least twice
<dpm> dholbach, if you can mount a webcam on him, yeah :)
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> ok, see you in a bit :)
<dpm> knome, could you point us to the blueprint?
<knome> dpm, sure, just a sec
<knome> dpm, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-r-xubuntu-planning
<knome> dpm, that's it
<dpm> knome, ok, accepted it, it should be auto-scheduled soon. Let me see the best way to schedule it twice
<knome> dpm, sure, thanks. is there any way to set preference on days, or is it all automated?
<dpm> knome, there is a way, but I generally rely on the auto-scheduler. Do you have any particular preference?
<knome> dpm, i'd prefer one on monday and one on thursday
<knome> dpm, and if you can do it, please mark me, pleia2 and micahg as "must attend" for those :)
<knome> away for a while, lunchtime
<pleia2> pleia2 == lyz
<pleia2> I think I've already essentialled myself on that one though
<dpm> knome, pleia2, I've marked you as required on the second session (the first one needs to be approved by Daniel), but micahg's id did not appear in summit. Could you follow up with him to ensure he's registered to attend uds?
<dpm> pleia2, knome, I'm going for lunch too. Could you ping dholbach when he's back to:
<dpm> 1 - Approve http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/meeting/21409/xubuntu-general-planning-for-r/ and schedule it for Thursday?
<dpm> 2 - Schedule the other Xubuntu session that should already be in the calendar to be on Monday
<dpm> I'd do it myself, but track leads can only approve sessions on their own tracks
<czajkowski> dpm done a blog post linking to them
<czajkowski> on the lp blog
<dpm> thanks czajkowski, I'll try to find it later
<czajkowski> blog.launchpad.net
<czajkowski> on ohone atm or i would get yiu url
<dpm> I can find it myself, no worries
<cjohnston> pleia2: fwiw essential != required
<dpm> mhall119, it seems the https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdev-r-app-upload-process-feedback session is still on the community track, did you have the chance to look into it or do we have to wait for summit to pick up?
<cjohnston> so, dpm...
<cjohnston> Things are working 'correctly'....
<cjohnston> The only way that the track gets set by Summit is if it doesn't already have a track set
<cjohnston> for now, they will have to be manually changed.
<cjohnston> unfortunatly
<cjohnston> I just changed that one
<dpm> cjohnston, right, yes, that's what I discussed with Mike this morning. If there is a way I can manually change myself, I'll do it, but I don't seem to be able to.
<cjohnston> dpm: someone with admin access has to
<cjohnston> did he fix the other ones already?
<dpm> yeah
<dpm> this one was one that someone had approved this morning
<cjohnston> ok.. then you should be good
<dpm> and we needed to fix it
<dpm> yeah
<dpm> mhall119, so you can ignore the ping above, Chris just fixed it and there is nothing else to do ^^
<dpm> mhall119, I think the last thing is to chase the webapps guys to give us a description for their webapps howto, and I'm chasing didrocks again to register the Quickly blueprint, but I haven't seen him online since yesterday
<dpm> I'm going for lunch break now, but I might take a bit longer than usual, as I need to go to the doctor too, but shouln't take too long, either
<knome> dholbach, hey, did you read the backlog?
<dholbach> knome, which backlog?
<dholbach> I was gone for 30m
<knome> dholbach, from this channel, by dpm
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> as I said
<dholbach> I was gone for 30m :)
<knome> dholbach, yup, i understand, that's why i asked (why wouldn't you have read it if you were around?)
<dpm> oh, cjohnston, a quick question: if I register a session directly on summit, and I add a few attendees. How can I add more attendees once the session is registered? Is there a way, or do they have to subscribe themselves at that point?
<cjohnston> edit meeting dpm
<cjohnston> in the subnav
<dpm> dholbach, <dpm> pleia2, knome, I'm going for lunch too. Could you ping dholbach when he's back to:
<dpm>  1 - Approve http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/meeting/21409/xubuntu-general-planning-for-r/ and schedule it for Thursday?
<dpm> <dpm> 2 - Schedule the other Xubuntu session that should already be in the calendar to be on Monday
<dpm> cjohnston, I don't see the link (only Review attendees, Blueprint, Copy meeting), it might be because I proposed it for the community track, where I'm not track lead
<dholbach> dpm, I don't have accept-blueprint powers
<dpm> dholbach, I accepted the bp
<cjohnston> dpm: ahh.. if it was a blueprint it required them to be subscribed to the BP
<dholbach> ok will look into it in a bit
<cjohnston> dpm: if it is created in Summit, the creator (should) has edit powers, if it is created in LP, it has to be edited in LP
<cjohnston> dpm: can you give me a link
<dpm> cjohnston, not a bp, it's a session I registered in summit, and I added a link to the bp in the spec field - here's the link: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/meeting/21409/xubuntu-general-planning-for-r/
<cjohnston> ok.. so if it has a spec link, Summit thinks its a BP
<dpm> cjohnston, ah, I see. So that means it cannot be edited anymore
<cjohnston> changing now
<cjohnston> you should have edit
<dpm> cjohnston, ok, thanks, it works. So this is for the Xubuntu guys: they want 2 sessions on different days (Monday, Thursday). I approved the blueprint, which should get imported and appear on Daniel's calendar. I then created this session manually, which I wanted to link to the same blueprint. Does that make sense?
<dpm> I assume then the 2 sessions will appear on Daniel's schedule for him to approve them
<cjohnston> you created xubuntu-general-planning-for-r so it is already approved
<cjohnston> and their BP one has already been approved
<dpm> cjohnston, so do we have now the 2 sessions in summit as expected, and it's just a matter of scheduling them?
<cjohnston> yes
<dpm> cjohnston, and if I want to link them to the same blueprint, can I just reset xubuntu-general-planning-for-r's spec field to the blueprint? (I don't mind loosing edit powers now)
<cjohnston> I added it to the wiki url field
<dpm> yeah, I saw that, I mean, can I change it back to the spec field, so that both summit sessions are linked to the same blueprint?
<dpm> or will that cause breakage?
<cjohnston> just the lack of ability to edit
<dpm> ok, I don't mind losing that, thanks
<cjohnston> np
<knome> dholbach, dholbach: cheers
<dholbach> I didn't do anything :)
<dholbach> I was just having a look
<dholbach> and Thursday looks like this: knome, http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/2012-11-01
<knome> dholbach, great! but when will the session for monday show up? :)
<dholbach> knome, I'm trying to find it
<dholbach> give me a bit
<knome> i also need one more session scheduled, creating the blueprint in a sec
<knome> dholbach, sure, np
<dholbach> knome, so on http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/track/community/ there's another session on wednesday
<dholbach> knome, is that correct?
<knome> dholbach, yeah, looks like that. could that be moved to monday?
<dholbach> ok
<knome> dpm, dholbach: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-r-ircops
<knome> any day is fine for that
<dholbach> knome, sorry, can't accept the BP - don't have powers
<dpm> knome, dholbach, approved, should be auto-scheduled soon
<knome> dholbach, that's why i pinged dpm too :)
<knome> oh, right, yeah.
<knome> sorry, and thanks!
<dholbach> knome, does http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/track/community/ look good to you now?
<knome> dholbach, that's fantastic!
<dholbach> perfect
<dpm> dholbach, knome, ok, so that's all taken care of, I can really go for lunch break now :)
<knome> dpm, cheers!
<dholbach> dpm, buen apetito
<knome> dholbach, actually, the thursday session time is so perfect that we would like it to be fixed to that time if at all possible (remote participation)
<dholbach> no, not really possible AFAIK
<dholbach> but cjohnston or mhall119 can probably confirm
<knome> ok, cheers
<cjohnston> its possible but not the 'bestest' way to go about doing things
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: ready for the app devel session in about an hour?
<mhall119> dpm: updated the description for the webapps howto
<dpm> JoseeAntonioR, yep!
<dpm> thanks mhall119
<dpm> JoseeAntonioR, so what do I need to do, start a hangout on air and just give you the URL?
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: nope, I'll do it
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: add Ubuntu OnAir to your circles
<dpm> ok, cool
<dpm> JoseeAntonioR, will I be able to screen-share?
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<dpm> cool, I'll be back in a minute
<dpm> JoseeAntonioR, any IRC channel I should be in?
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: #ubuntu-classroom, #ubuntu-classroom-backstage, and #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<dpm> ok, the usual suspects, then, joining :)
<dpm> thanks JoseeAntonioR, you're a truly rocking host
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks to you for the session, was absolutely great
<jono> dpm, jcastro_ dholbach did you want to do the call as the other guys can't join?
<jono> I don't really have a demo
<dpm> jono, I don't have a demo, but we can maybe use it to discuss any pre-UDS things that might need to be wrapped up?
<jono> dpm, sure
<jono> I will set it up
<dpm> cool
<dholbach> jono, yeah, same as dpm
<dholbach> jono, I just have one question, but I sent you a mail about it too
<jono> dpm, jcastro_ dholbach invite sent
<dpm> ok
<jcastro_> can someone paste me the url?
<jcastro_> nm found it
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro_: hey, how's the weather over cph?
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: it's cold, windy, and often wet
<jcastro_> JoseeAntonioR: I'm not there yet
<JoseeAntonioR> ouch
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: thanks
<dpm> mhall119, so people have started noticing the nexus 7 project :)
<cjohnston> nah
<cjohnston> its just a figment of everyones imagination
<smartboyhw> cjohnston, no no no
<smartboyhw> It is realistic I think
<mhall119> dpm: I saw
<cjohnston> nope.. fake.. fake video.. fake ppa
<mhall119> don't get too excited, it's for testing the core of Ubuntu
<smartboyhw> cjohnston, er really is it fake?
<smartboyhw> sabdfl	we've ported ubuntu to the nexus 7 (it's just the desktop)
<smartboyhw> Uh hum that IS not fake and logged
<head_victim> I'd be tempted by a 10inch tablet that ran Ubuntu, a 7 inch is a great start.
<mhall119> smartboyhw: it is a real thing, it's just not "Ubuntu for tablets"
<mhall119> smartboyhw: the goal is to gauge and reduce the resource consumption of the core of Ubuntu so that it runs well on tablet-level hardware
<cjohnston> mhall119: we need to look at why Summit isn't removing declined BPs
<mhall119> not now
<jcastro_> jono: If you can, I can go early.
 * jcastro_ plans on taking his PC in for repair during lunch
<jono> jcastro_, busy right now, lets do later
<jcastro_> jono: post your lunch sound good?
<dholbach> alright my friends - got to rush off to take the train
<dholbach> safe travels everyone
<dholbach> and see you on Sunday :-D
<jono> jcastro_, yup
<jcastro_> <--- lunching
<jono> dpm, lets go
<dpm> ok
<jono> dpm, invite sent
<marcoceppi> JoseeAntonioR: I think my PM stuff is broken
<JoseeAntonioR> marcoceppi: free now?
<marcoceppi>  I thought the session was at 1800? Or did I do time stuff wrong?
<JoseeAntonioR> marcoceppi: we just had some tech probs with the MOTU session, things are broken on the other side
<marcoceppi> Yeah, give me a few mins
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
<JoseeAntonioR> marcoceppi: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/9cfc6311ce23c466b727eb88ae4ea6c5505fe130
<bkerensa> jono: so this isn't Ubuntu running natively on a Nexus 7 its just sitting on top of Android
<bkerensa> much like flashing  B2G to a Nexus Device but B2G is only HTML5
<bkerensa> jcastro_: this is pretty good so far...  I do wish I could dual-boot though for testing :)
<mhall119> bkerensa: my understanding is that this is the Ubuntu kernel, not the Android kernel
<mhall119> though it is using some Android drivers, IIRC
<mhall119> bkerensa: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/RestrictedDrivers lists the specific drivers
<bkerensa> mhall119: yeah
<bkerensa> mhall119: someone is already porting the images to use Gentoo
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> video encoding on the Ubuntu/N7 is fun :) 4% done in 15 mins
<mhall119> bkerensa: let them have fun with that
<mhall119> you think video encoding is fun, imaging recomiling glib for gentoo on it ;)
<bkerensa> heh
<mhall119> there'll be a new update before it finished
<bkerensa> building a debian package would be intense
<bkerensa> mhall119: oddly lscpi does nothing
<bkerensa> weird
<bkerensa> mhall119: how is Bella?
<mhall119> bkerensa: fancy
<mhall119> bkerensa: um, does it have a PCI bus?
<mhall119> try lshw?
<bkerensa> kk
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-10-27
<JanC> probably doesn't have PCI  ☺
<JanC> bkerensa: it can't do real-time encoding of video like many other ARM devices?  ;)
<bkerensa> JanC: heh
<balloons> does anyone have the info for public transport from cph to bella in copenhagen?
<balloons> nvm, found the thread finally :-)
<balloons> gut nacht copenhagen
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: I've got them, plus I recommend a klippekort instead of the single ticket
<mhall119> balloons: take the #2 train from CPH to Ostrand (it's 2 stops), then go upstairs and take the metro to Bella Center (1 stop), a 24DDK 2-zone ticket will get you on both
<mhall119> it's really quite easy
<czajkowski> balloons: all the info is on the wiki :)
<czajkowski> and on all the mails we've gotten
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: bug #997761
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 997761 in Summit "Session pages should have link to Freenode web-based irc channel" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/997761
<daker> ok, see you when i see you, and if i don't showup tomorrow at 20h max, call the police :D
<daker> g'night
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: fixed
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-10-28
<marcoceppi> jono around?
<knome> looks like both the xubuntu sessions are on thursday now :(
<knome> and, another overlaps a session that some of us need to be in
<nigelb> knome: just talk to mhall119 or michelle and get it moved.
<knome> nigelb, ta
<nigelb> knome: Easier if you talk to whoever is community track lead.
<knome> nigelb, looks like neither of them are in irc
<knome> nigelb, there are other sessions that look really bad too
<nigelb> are you going to be in copenhagen?
<knome> yep
<nigelb> well, then find a track lead for whichever session you want moved.
<nigelb> Also, it's a given that you'll never manage to attend all the sessions you want to :)
<nigelb> I aways have days where there's nothing intresting. And 5 interesting sessions all happening at the same time.
<knome> nigelb, of course, just sucks to see other days almost empty, and other one having three sessions i'd really like to attend overlapping each other
<nigelb> haha, i know :)
<knome> people should be on irc.
<knome> seriously.
<knome> not mhal119 is around, not michelle is around, not dholbach is around
<knome> and the catastrophe is about to happen 10CET tomorrow
<nigelb> Yeah, it's the sunday before UDS. People are going to try and be rested before the onslaught begins ;)
<czajkowski> knome: it's also the weekend
<czajkowski> and people dont have to be on irc :)
<czajkowski> people do deserve a weekend off :)
<smartboyhw> Oh no I got a net spilt
<czajkowski> smartboyhw: netsplit going on, did you see the global notice
<smartboyhw> czajkowski, no:P
<czajkowski> well then turn on global messages and you'll see ;)
<nigelb> I have a feeling the storm has taken out a few servers.
<nigelb> "storm"
 * smartboyhw thinks so too. 
<smartboyhw> "Frankinstorm" ...
<nigelb> czajkowski: Are you already at the hotel? :)
<czajkowski> narp
<nigelb> DST change happening tonight is going to lead to extra fun. sigh.
<czajkowski> happened today :)
<nigelb> Oh? Right!
<nigelb> All my meetings are one hour later. baah.
<czajkowski> it's now 9:37 instead of 10:37
<knome> czajkowski, in a way i understand, but as long as the scheduling is as wonky as it is now, well... somebody could be on it.
<czajkowski> knome: it's not wonkey, dont forget it's scheduling hundreds of people
<czajkowski> it's not gonna be perfect for every personn
<czajkowski> knome: also irc isnt always the besst way to get a hold of someone if it's very important, email is
<czajkowski> knome: for every person it's "wonky" it's perfect for most dont forget.
<nigelb> ^ that
<knome> czajkowski, no need to get upset.
<czajkowski> knome: not upset at all, just trying to help you understand.
<knome> czajkowski, i do understand
<pleia2> I am not sure I'd go as far as saying it's perfect for anyone, there are plenty of complaints every UDS :P
<pleia2> particularly from folks who haven't attended before
<czajkowski> pleia2: it's as perfect as it's ever gonna be :)
<czajkowski> pleia2: see ya later roomie!
<czajkowski> :D
<pleia2> I'm still not sure who I'm supposed to tell when I need things changed
<czajkowski> daniel
<czajkowski> if it's a community track
<nigelb> daniel is the new jono?
<pleia2> ah, ok
<nigelb> I mean.. temporary jono :P
<pleia2> for blueprints I still had to assign to jono
<czajkowski> or watch ppor michelels head explode when everyone goes over to get things rescheduled :/
<pleia2> so it's confusing, I don't know where the list of track leads is
<czajkowski> yeah summit is rather confusing :/ and all the new features make it rather annoying to use :(
<pleia2> can't seem to click on blueprints from the schedule anymroe either
<pleia2> have to click on the event, load the etherpad, and then click the blueprints tab
 * pleia2 head explode
<czajkowski> ah no you've to click on the topic which brings you to the etherpad which then has a link I think
<czajkowski> pleia2: I know I *HATE* this new way of doing it
<czajkowski> very long winded
<pleia2> and etherpad logs me out every 5 seconds
<pleia2> give or take :)
<czajkowski> pleia2: ah ever more annoying I' have 2FA on so need to go find my phone to get the code to login
<czajkowski> *sigh*
<pleia2> yeah
<czajkowski> whats wrong with a plain timetable!
<pleia2> and I know I know "patches welcome"
<nigelb> Actually
<nigelb> bugs welcome
<czajkowski> or just leave it be and let ppl use it for 2 UDSs
<czajkowski> not just keep changing it every single UDS
<nigelb> (I love that I don't have to feel responsible)
<pleia2> :P
<pleia2> oh, I'm in Frankfurt :)
<nigelb> Again!
<pleia2> haha, yes
<nigelb> 3rd time this month? :)
<pleia2> same lounge I was in 3 days ago
<pleia2> yeah
<nigelb> hehe
<pleia2> I'm coming home this way too
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> I wonder if you get some sort of transit loyality card :P
<pleia2> and this is how I go to budapest, I have more frankfurt passport stamps than anything ;)
<pleia2> lol
<nigelb> I was about to ask you that
<pleia2> and still I haven't properly been to Germany!
<nigelb> "Didn't you miss a flight in frankfurt laster"
<pleia2> but everyone who sees my boarding pass tries to talk to me in German
<nigelb> *last year
<nigelb> hehe
<knome> as perfect as it will ever be? oh my...
<czajkowski> pleia2: I get in late tonight 9:30 I think
<czajkowski> so will go check in and then run to tail end of meeting and catch up with you later
<pleia2> czajkowski: ah ok, mine gets in at 1:55
<pleia2> k :)
<popey> how come so late czajkowski ?
<pleia2> I might be asleep! too many airplanes this week, I'm a mess
<nigelb> heh
<czajkowski> pleia2: 6:15 flight
<czajkowski> popey: ^^
<popey> erk
<nigelb> The lifts at he hotel seem interesting from the blog post.
<knome> maybe a bit too interesting to be lifts, imo
<popey> they're small
<popey> only 4 people max in each one
<czajkowski> had a bad experience of lifts at oakland hotel, ages waiting for them
<popey> they can be slow here, but there's lots of them
<knome> are there stairs? :P
<nigelb> thre's always stairs.
<nigelb> But if you're on the 11th floor....
<knome> i'm just kidding
<knome> nigelb, good excersize, wife won't complain
<nigelb> I take stairs for my 5th floor apartment.
<nigelb> Everyone waiting at the lifts in the morning give me a strange look ;)
<knome> heh
<pleia2> at the hotel in Accra the elevator was tiny, and when we all got in it was overweight
<pleia2> yay americans
<nigelb> haha
<pleia2> :)
<knome> hooray
<nigelb> I should see what's the situation with the stairs in the hotel at singapore.
<knome> gneh. i need to go soon
<knome> ok, i'm off.
<pleia2> see you
<knome> see you all in copenhahen
<knome>  hagne
<knome> ...hagen
<knome> the week starts off well, it seems
<smartboyhw> Yeah when you guys have fun in Copenhagen I got to stay in Hong Kong:(
<nigelb> Hey, nice quit message there :P
<smartboyhw> lol
<IdleOne> is Copenhagen on CET ?
<IdleOne> My clock doesn't know what CET is which is why I am asking
<smartboyhw> IdleOne, think so
<IdleOne> I'm going to assume it is also. thanks smartboyhw
<IdleOne> ugh, IRC channels don't seem to be mentioned at all on summit.u.c :/
<IdleOne> unless I am just not seeing them
<smartboyhw> oh no
<pleia2> IdleOne: yeah, CET
<pleia2> it's 15:39 now
<pleia2> don't ask me what day it is though, I don't know :)
<pleia2> sunday! it's sunday!
<IdleOne> lol
<smartboyhw> lol
<IdleOne> thank you :)
<Pendulum> It's Sunday, but I only know that because there are no therapies today!
<nigelb> pleia2: haha
<Pendulum> pleia2: do you know what country you're in?
<nigelb> hehe
<nigelb> europe is a country, right? :P
<pleia2> pretty sure I'm somewhere in Europe :)
<pleia2> nigelb: haha
<pleia2> this room has twin size beds, I haven't slept in one of these in years
<nigelb> wait, this is the hotel with the transparent wall from bathroom to room right?
<pleia2> there is a curtain
<nigelb> phew
<pleia2> but yeah, and actually worse than the ones in brussels
<IdleOne> Europeans are far more comfortable with exposing themselves apparently
<nigelb> ohlol
<IdleOne> Q: Why haven't you applied for sponsorship? ME: Um, I don't love the Ubuntu community THAT much.
<jbicha> lol
<pleia2> haha
<nigelb> lol
<jbicha> stick to the American UDS's then ;)
<IdleOne> jbicha: They don't like me in merica
<pleia2> truth
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> :(
<pleia2> <3
<IdleOne> that was mean
<pleia2> :D
<nigelb> haha
<jbicha> then try to convince Canonical to try Canada
 * IdleOne hugs pleia2 
 * pleia2 hugs IdleOne 
<jbicha> or a Caribbean cruise
<smartboyhw> lol
<nigelb> I've been trying to convince Canonical to try Asia for ages.
<pleia2> caribbean++
<nigelb> Linaro was convinced sooner :P
 * smartboyhw wants UDS to come to Hong kong so he can attend
<nigelb> (They had an LDS in HK)
<IdleOne> jbicha: I have suggested Banff in B.C. a couple of times
<nigelb> IdleOne: is that a large enough place?
 * nigelb ducks
<nigelb> Mozilla used to run summits in Whistler for ages.
<pleia2> a conference my fiance attends is going to be in barbados, he wasn't going to go because it's 5 days before our wedding, but barbados...
<IdleOne> nigelb: I suppose they could use the Calgary Stampede
<pleia2> pre-honeymoon :P
<nigelb> It's like a geek take over of the city apparently.
<nigelb> pleia2: should have :P
<jbicha> IdleOne: oh, Banff sounds a bit remote & expensive
<IdleOne> jbicha: it would be expensive indeed
<IdleOne> but for the 20th release I think Canonical should go BIG!
<Pendulum> pleia2: I like the idea. Make someone else stress over the last minute stuff and have a pre-honeymoon so you're all relaxed when the actual wedding happens
<nigelb> heh
<pleia2> Pendulum: I'm 60% sure we'll do it :)
<jbicha> Calgary is about an hour or so drive from Banff
<nigelb> pleia2: \o/
<IdleOne> jbicha: is it that close really
<nigelb> Also, filling out forms for travel is the worst thing really.
<jbicha> IdleOne: yeah, Calgary itself is flat but you can definitely see the mountains in the distance
<IdleOne> farthest west I've been is niagara falls
<Pendulum> Banff is beautiful, but I think definitely too remote for a UDS
<nigelb> That's the idea.
<nigelb> Like Belgium.
<nigelb> Middle of nowhere
<nigelb> Now you have nothing to do but get these specs sorted out :P
<IdleOne> TO THE BAR!
<Pendulum> yeah, but you don't want to have to drive everyone an hour from the airport. And there's a surprising amount of stuff to do in Banff because it is a tourist place
 * Pendulum walked on a glacier near Banff
<nigelb> Oooh.
<jbicha> Vancouver or Toronto could work
<nigelb> Someday, I'll have enough money to do touristy things in Canada.
<IdleOne> eww not Toronto
<nigelb> Montreal!
<IdleOne> been done. I don't thik anyone wants to come back
<pleia2> nigelb: like riding moose?
<nigelb> pleia2: Skiing!
<IdleOne> safer to ride moose
<IdleOne> lol
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> Now that I work from home, I suppose I could try a work-ation in the colder parts of India anytime.
<IdleOne> Anyway B.C. had a 7.7 quake last night. Banff is liable to become ocean front property.
<nigelb> haha
<IdleOne> I like my ground to not shake
<nigelb> mhall119: sometimes, I wish summit were on github and not LP.
<nigelb> mhall119: Current reason: travis-ci.
<mhall119> what is travis-ci?
<nigelb> Continuous Integration thing.
<nigelb> We use it on our github projects, when you commit, it does a build.
<nigelb> When you open a pull request, it does a build.
<nigelb> github shows build status along with a pull request, so I don't have to run the tests :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> whoo Nexus 7 bought :D
<nigelb> Nice!
<dpm> jono, hey
<jono> hey dpm
<jono> hows things there?
<dpm> pretty packed here
<jono> I can imagine
<jono> if there is a way you can sit so I can see the slides that would be cool to
<jono> too
<jono> sorry to have to burden you with doing this
<dpm> you want to try to dial in? I'm just getting seated
<jono> dpm, sure
<jono> just send me a prv msg with the link
<dpm> ok, just setting it up
<daker> hi
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-10-21
<dholbach> good morning
<jose> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> jose, pong
<jose> hey D, do you know if jono is at the sprint?
<dholbach> jose, looks like Jono had to attend a meeting at a sprint today, so is sort of out
<jose> ninja'd
<jose> well, then I think there's nothing we can do, are you still having your meeting on wed?
<dholbach> I won't be there, but yes, that's the plan
<jose> hmm, let me check with the council and see what we can do
<jose> thanks! :)
<dholbach> no worries
<dholbach> all right my friends!
<dholbach> have a good time without me!
<dholbach> I'm off into holidays
<dholbach> bye!
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-10-22
<cyberalex4life> hello!
<cyberalex4life> I have a problem with my i7-3610QM processor on Asus laptop
<cyberalex4life> it doesn't seem to do turbo boost corectly
<cyberalex4life> sudo watch -n 1  cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq
<cyberalex4life> this command says that frequency does not jump over 2301000Hz (2.301GHz)
<popey> cyberalex4life: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37618/is-turbo-boost-working seen that?
<popey> mentions turbostat
<cyberalex4life> i must have passed over it
<cyberalex4life> I will read more into this link
<cyberalex4life> thank you
<cyberalex4life> how do i read turbostat rezult
<cyberalex4life> ?
<cyberalex4life> popey: how do i read turbostat result
<popey> no idea, never used it
<popey> what does it saY?
<popey> can you paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ?
<cyberalex4life> ok
<cyberalex4life> solved
<cyberalex4life> it seemt o be woking fine
<cyberalex4life> thank you for the link
<cyberalex4life> I figured it out
<mhall119> jose: btw, we're going to cancel the weekly update call today
<jose> mhall119: oops, too late. please, if you could tell me max 12h in advance that'd be great
<mhall119> jose: I'll try, but I told you ask soon as I found out
<jose> thanks :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-10-23
<jose> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> jose: pong
<jose> mhall119: hey, wanted to know what would it take to translate community.ubuntu.com (apart from translators)
<mhall119> ugh, it's Wordpress, so "a lot" is the best answer I can give
<jose> also, I don't know if you have a while now - I'd like to talk some things with you as part of the Canonical Community Team, from the LoCo Council side
<jose> mhall119: ^
<mhall119> jose: sure, on IRC or Hangout?
<mhall119> jose: I'm in calls for the next hour, but free after tha
<jose> IRC should be it
<jose> I'm here for another 40mins, then school calls
<mhall119> jose: PM or #ubuntu-loco-teams?
<jose> mhall119: I'm inviting you to #ubuntu-lococouncil :)
<jono> jose, unfortunately I need to cancel the Q&A
<jono> sorry
<jono> I am going to move it to another slot, I keep getting conflicts
<cjohnston> mhall119: would http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/c/Unity-7.0.html throwing an internal service error be something you would be involved in?
<jose> jono: sure, let me know what you figure out to be the best time
<jono> thanks jose
<jo-erlend> I'm wondering about something. If someone starts a group on Facebook that is obviously directed at the Ubuntu operating system and community, then it is still protected by Canonical?
<jo-erlend> In this particular case, the group was given the name Ubuntu Norge, which is the name of our loco. It's working out just fine, but I would like to know what the legal situation is in those cases.
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-10-24
<mhall119> cjohnston: yes, there's already an RT in to fix the link
<cjohnston> cool
<mhall119> jo-erlend: it likely falls under our trademark policy, which allows use of the name Ubuntu as long as it's being used to promote Ubuntu
<mhall119> jo-erlend: http://www.ubuntu.com/intellectual-property-policy
<daker> mhall119: any idea why they don't mention lubuntu ?
<tsimpson> daker: I suspect it's covered by "any mark ending with the letters UBUNTU"...
<mhall119> daker: ^^ would be my assumption to, also the text may pre-date lubuntu becoming an official flavor
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-10-25
<mhall119> jose: sorry for overstaying in the lococouncil channel, I just never close windows in irssi anymore and didn't think about it
<jose> mhall119: no worries at it :) thanks for all your help!
<mhall119> np, be sure to follow up with dholbach when he's back too
<jose> sure thing
<cjohnston> kick him out!
<mhall119> he did, I'm assuming
<mhall119> that windows is gone anyway
<jose> cjohnston: I removed ;)
<jose> hey guys! We keep getting comments on the Fridge, asking how can people make direct donations, or recurrent ones. Any idea on where should I point this?
<jussi> jose: I guess: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/questions
<pleia2> jono: the CC and TB have been expired for a couple weeks now, think you can track down sabdfl so he can take a look at the situation? (CC needs Mark to approve the candidate list, TB needs a call for nominees)
<jono> pleia2, ahhh funny you should mention this, I was about to mail the CC to see where things stood
<jono> is this effectively block on Mark?
<pleia2> yes
<jono> thanks for letting me know, I will see him on Monday
<pleia2> \o/
<jono> so I will ask him directly then
<pleia2> we've tried emailing claire, pinging on irc...
<jono> might be a good idea to drop him a mail in the interim
<jono> sorry about this, pleia2
<jono> I know he has been on the road a lot this last few weeks
<pleia2> yeah, he's been busy
<pleia2> fancy phone release and all :)
<jono> apologies for it blocking things
<jono> indeed :-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-10-20
<jcastro> I can't think of anything awesome to blog about the 10th anniversary
<jcastro> keybuk pretty much nailed it
<popey> yeah
<pleia2> aww, vervet monkey <3
<pleia2> the plant is sadly vacant of birthday posts
<belkinsa> Yeah, maybe because they are not Ubuntu related ones.  ;)
<pleia2> hm?
<belkinsa> Isn't the Planet Ubuntu, a mainly Ubuntu related feed reader?  And wouldn't someone write about their b-day that was Ubuntu-related rather than unrelated?
<pleia2> it's Ubuntu's 10th birthday today
<pleia2> sorry, was continuing conversation from about 2 hours ago :)
<belkinsa> Ah, I see.  I didn't read the buffer yet!
<belkinsa> Okay.  I think everyone is just too busy with other things to write something about Ubuntu's birthday.
<pleia2> the planet has been pretty quiet on Ubuntu-specific things lately
<popey> indeed. randall gave everyone a kick recently
<popey> about people posting on G+ and not their blogs
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> http://randall.executiv.es/minus
<belkinsa> I think most microblog than blog.
<pleia2> yeah, that's the point of his post, and microblogging platforms are often not owned by you
<belkinsa> Duh. (no comment)
<pleia2> I agree with him, but I don't know how we can convince people to go back, there's just more engagement on social media
<belkinsa> Google is just a giant octopus.
<popey> Yup
<popey> It's not just google.
<popey> G+ has the benefit over twitter that you can type long form posts
<belkinsa> Indeed.
<popey> and tag people who you want to interact with it.
<belkinsa> It's more soical than more of a blogging and connecting with people,
<belkinsa> (that made no sense)
<pleia2> benonsoftware: your @ubuntu.com emails are bouncing because your default address in launchpad (benny@seffner.net) doesn't work anymore
<pleia2> benonsoftware: might want to update that :)
<silverlion> o/ pleia2 and dholbach_
<pleia2> in case folks are having release parties, the event was just created in the loco team portal: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2919/
<pleia2> might want to update your event so it shows there
 * mhall119|vacatio should get a florida release party going
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-10-23
<jcastro> mhall119, hey
<jcastro> http://heavyeditorial.files.wordpress.com/2013/01/ubuntu-logo1.jpg
<jcastro> where can one find the touch logo? the middle thing with the circles around it
<jcastro> doesn't seem to be on design.u.c
<mhall119> jcastro: I don't think there's such thing as a "touch logo"....that looks like it's from somebody's slide deck
<mhall119> jcastro: jump into #ubuntu-design and ask in there, johnlea or jouni might have an answer for you
<jcastro> ack
<belkinsa> mhall119, is the UOS site down for people to log in?  It's giving an error when I try to log in
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-10-24
<mhall119> belkinsa: summit.ubuntu.com?
<mhall119> seems okay to me
<mhall119> is it only on login that it's having an issue?
<belkinsa> mhall119, yup, just log in.
<silverlion> hey there. anybody there from canonical?
<czajkowski> silverlion: post release day could be a bit quiet
<czajkowski> and many are sprinting this week in the uS
<silverlion> czajkowski : thanks for the hint
<silverlion> I am trying to verify a company which says to be a partner of canonical
<czajkowski> silverlion: http://partners.ubuntu.com/find-a-partner
<silverlion> ok, that's odd
<silverlion> czajkowski : do you know how canonical reacts of a company claims to be a partner of them but seems not to be?
<czajkowski> silverlion: site may nt be up to date
<czajkowski> silverlion: not sure of their process
<czajkowski> silverlion: If you feel it's not correct why not fill in the form and let them know http://partners.ubuntu.com/contact-us
<silverlion> thanks. I might do that.
<silverlion> because i have a suspicious feeling that something might not be correct
<czajkowski> meh some people are just not on the site
<czajkowski> don't worry
<silverlion> wilco
<jcastro> silverlion, which company?
<silverlion> jcastro : hang on a sec pls
<silverlion> jcastro : http://www.zyxware.com/ claims to be a partner of canonical and wishes to implement Lubuntu in their shop and being registrated on our webpage
<jcastro> hmm, I am not sure.
<jcastro> Can you send me a mail and I can pass it along?
<jcastro> jorge@ubuntu.com
<silverlion> if you like I can forward the original mail with all contact details of one of their employees
<jcastro> yeah that would be awesome, thanks
<silverlion> jcastro : you should have incoming email
<jcastro> got it.
<silverlion> jcastro : copy that. for your info: we did a little digging on that company on ourselves and got suspicious about them.
<silverlion> they emailed our email-list. if you wish I can try to digg out the original mail as well and forward them
<jcastro> this is fine
<jcastro> I just need to convert it to plaintext
<silverlion> ups ^^ my bad
<jcastro> no worries, I get this enough times to know what to do, heh
<silverlion> I'll be idling in the background for the rest of the day from now on. so if anything is needed from your end, just ping me ;)
<jcastro> actually this one is particularly horrible, can you copy and paste in plaintext?
<silverlion> jcastro : on it ;)
<silverlion> jcastro : incoming txt file ;)
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> ok the guys I'm mailing are in london, so hopefully they haven't left yet
<silverlion> jcastro : I'll advice our admins to stall them as long as possible ;)
<jcastro> can you mail me what exactly they asked for? Just in case  I need it
<jcastro> whatever they sent to the list I guess
<silverlion> jcastro : as soon as our Mailing-List admin is available you'll get the original email
<popey> dholbach__: hey, come sit here, we can share charger?
<dholbach__> popey, I'm still fine for a while, but want to charge a bit before I fly out tonight - should be fine
<popey> well, i'm 100% and mike isn't on a hangout yet
<popey> dholbach__: mike's battery is dead, he won't be coming, so you can have your power ☻
<elfy> blimey - don't they pay you enough for a charger each :p
<popey> heh
<popey> no. please donate.
<elfy> ha ha ha
 * elfy sends popey etherelectrickery
<silverlion> o/ popey & dholbach__
<dholbach__> hi silverlion
<mhall119> elfy: my problem was with my car, not my laptop :(
<elfy> oh - that's worse - can't send enough etherelectrickery for that - sorry ;)
<mhall119> elfy: that's okay, turns out it wasn't the battery afterall, the shift cable broke
<elfy> oh dear
<elfy> I don't have that problem - no car :)
<mhall119> well you and I are currently in very similar situations then :)
<elfy> ha ha ha
<elfy> mhall119: kind of - you do *have* one - it's probably worse than not having one at all though lol
<mhall119> yeah, a broken car is worse than no car
<mhall119> I'm hoping for a cheap/easy fix
<elfy> I would be too :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-10-19
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> mhall119_, I contacted upstream (https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/django-cms/BdReH2Ug9F8) - it took like 36h to get the post approved, but I hope we'll get an answer now. :)
<dholbach> reposted it at https://plus.google.com/+DanielHolbach/posts/arD2JR9Fiw9 now as well to get a few more eyeballs
<MooDoo> morning
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<czajkowski> Aloha
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach
<dholbach> I just said to Mike earlier on, that it took a while to get approved to either of the DjangoCMS google group and google+ community, but the posts are online now: https://plus.google.com/+DanielHolbach/posts/arD2JR9Fiw9 - https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/django-cms/BdReH2Ug9F8
<dholbach> I hope we get feedback soon
<dpm> sorry, I seem to have some Internet issues today
<dpm> thanks dholbach
<dholbach> anytime
<dholbach> we're still lacking a few track leads, but I'll start putting on the thumbscrews today
<dholbach> :-)
<dpm> ok, cool
<dholbach> Is there anyone of you all who could imagine being a track lead for the Community or "Show & Tell" tracks?
<dholbach> It'd mostly be about helping others getting their session summaries together and presenting them at the end of UOS.
<dholbach> And help out if there's any issues.
<dholbach> For both tracks we have one person already, but it'd be good, to have a backup.
<dholbach> This is for UOS, which is 3-5 Nov.
<dholbach> hey Guest77565 - how are things?
<balloons_> peachy!
 * dholbach hugs balloons_
<balloons_> so dholbach, I'm curious about this snappy open house thing. Seems I missed all the previous discussions
<dholbach> balloons_, there hardly were any :)
<dholbach> balloons_, since this will be a regularly planned release, we could have an open house beforehand
<balloons_> right, that was always the intent. And I know there's stuff to show off again
<balloons_> it's a busy week. I wonder what the snappy guys have prepped
<dholbach> mhall119: you're not in the CC channel
<jcastro> hey mhall119
<jcastro> I would like to use summit in February, if I make the event now will that mess something up?
<mhall119> jcastro: yes
<jcastro> ok
<mhall119> jcastro: but, I've got a fix for that, will be deploying it this week
<jcastro> so I should wait then
<jcastro> ack
<jcastro> I have 109 days to sort it, heh
<mhall119> I think we can make that deadline :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-10-20
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<MooDoo> morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> belkinsa, cjohnston, czajkowski, hggdh, Tm_T: could one of you maybe imagine to be co-track lead of either dpm in the Community track or davidcalle in the "Show & Tell" track - it'd mostly be about being a backup if anything should fail. (It's not like in the past where track leads had to run sessions any more, session leaders can do that on their own.)
<czajkowski> dholbach: when is this for again?
<czajkowski> sorry for asking I'm sur eI should know but juggling atm :)
<dholbach> 3-5 Nov
<czajkowski> two ticks let me check where I am that week
<czajkowski> I can do the 3rd only as 4/5 have team 2 day planning in London with new manager
<czajkowski> if that's of use
<dholbach> and José would be able to help on Thu
<dholbach> (in the Community track)
<hggdh> dholbach: yes, I can imagine being a co-track
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> dholbach: dates,  times?
<dholbach> err, co-tracklead :)
<dholbach> 3-5 Nov - 14-20 UTC
<hggdh> I can do Nov 3 very slowly, to the point of boredom, 4 & 5 are OK
<hggdh> so with czajkowski taking the 3rd, we should be OK
<hggdh> dholbach: ^
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> you two are absolute heroes!
 * dholbach hugs czajkowski and hggdh
 * hggdh hugs dholbach
<dholbach> :-D
<hggdh> dholbach: but being backups-if-anything-should-fail have a tendency to finding themselves point... so can you give us abit more of details?
<dholbach> yes, I'll send out an email in a bit
<hggdh> dholbach: ack, no hurry, now I know you will do it, I can wait
<czajkowski> np
<dholbach> :-)
<czajkowski> dholbach: just let me know where I need to be and doing what
<czajkowski> thanks :)
<czajkowski> happy to help
<czajkowski> I'd help more just new manager is in UK so working with him to plan out Q1 next year
<dholbach> sure, that's absolutely understandable :)
<dholbach> balloons, davidcalle, dpm, mhall119, popey: who's running the q&a today?
<dpm> dholbach, was running the clinic yesterday, and the rest of the team and I were on the Q&A last week - popey and balloons, would you be up for it today?
<popey> sure
<dpm> great
<dholbach> let me know if you need hands on deck later on - I think I should be free this time as well - as a backup :)
<dholbach> lunch time :)
<popey> \o/
<dholbach> see you in a bit
<dpm> thanks dholbach, enjoy!
<mhall119> popey: I'm available today too, for the Q&A, if you need me just ping
<popey> ta
<hggdh> I really need somebody to go and update http://ubuntu-br.org. It is still offering 14.10, and people are agetting stuk with an obsolete release
<hggdh> alternatively, I can do it, if someone give me access
<dpm> hey hggdh
<hggdh> the BR council is dormant/dead
<dpm> is this a site hosted by Canonical IS?
<hggdh> dpm: hey
<hggdh> I do not know
<hggdh> I *think* it is an official point, but I am not sure
<Pici> looks like it.
<Pici> ubuntu-br.org is 91.189.94.226 is cerium.canonical.com
<dpm> it might be worth asking on the IS channel, then, if it's Canonical hosted, they might be able to give you access. I'm guessing they will ask you to file an RT for them to keep track of
<hggdh> ack, thanks
<hggdh> that's #canonical-is, correct? (memory fails)
<popey> #canonical-sysadmin i think
<hggdh> thanks, will try
<popey> dpm: know someone who can help us with chinese translations? https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app
<dpm> popey, happyaron perhaps?
 * popey goes hunting
 * dholbach hugs mhall119
<popey> anyone got the creds for @ubuntuonair? can you tweet about the Q&A?
<jose> popey: those are automatic tweets, didn't they go off?
<popey> looks like not
<popey> dholbach: that was fun! thanks for joining!
<dholbach> :)
<jose> popey: eh. let me check...
<jose> ok, I see the error, I'll fix it when I get home
<popey> thanks jose !
<jose> np :)
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow! :-)
<Pici> Is there any IRC channel stuff needed for UOS, or is everything happening via hangouts now?
<mhall119> Pici: we still use IRC
<mhall119> #ubuntu-uos-{room} usually
<Pici> okay
<mhall119> Pici: using the same rooms as last time, so I believe the channels are already there
<Pici> I'm running the bots now, I'll take a look at the uosbot configuration later today to make sure that things are setup properly
<mhall119> Pici: we have JSON and iCal feeds from summit, let me know if you need any help using them
<Pici> mhall119: okay :)
<jcastro> hey mhall119
<jcastro> plex has an entirely new app and they redid the whole thing on Qt
<jcastro> they have a rpi2 image, sounds like a good snappy thing to me!
<mhall119> jcastro: it does sound like a good snappy thing
<mhall119> but...when did plex get a desktop GUI?
<mhall119> I thought it was all cli and web-ui
<jcastro> it's had plex home theater for a long time
<jcastro> it was the client based of of XBMC
<mhall119> oh, didn't know that
<jcastro> but it was like their unity7
<mhall119> then again, I run it on a headless box
<mhall119> jcastro: linky linky?
<jcastro> https://blog.plex.tv/2015/10/20/introducing-the-plex-media-player/
<jcastro> https://github.com/plexinc/plex-media-player
<mhall119> jcastro: requires Qt 5.6...might be too early for me to try snappifying it
<mhall119> also, I don't have Plex Pass
<jcastro> yeah it's pretty bleeding
<mhall119> looks pretty similar to their Roku app
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> they've been slowly revamping all their apps to this new design
<jcastro> the PC app was like the last one
<balloons> ohh what is this media player thing? I use plex
<balloons> They re-did the whole interface eh? I'll have to update my install
<balloons> if it will run on rpi2, I'm in so long as there's a snap. I run it on my NAS atm
<balloons> the photos view looks SO much better. The current UI for photos is horrible
<jcastro> balloons: they have an entire image for rpi2
<mhall119> jcastro: cmake fails, it wants QtCore 5.5, and Wily only has 5.4
<jcastro> boooo
<balloons> is mhall119 making us a package?
<jcastro> he was until he failed
<jcastro> :)
<mhall119> Jimmy Wales say to fail fast, I take his advice :)
<mhall119> maybe the Kubuntu guys have a PPA with QtCore 5.5
<jcastro> they'll probably flip out when they see plex has a CLA though, heh
<balloons> jcastro, the only downside is no prime video on plex :-(
<balloons> or do you even use prime video?
<mhall119> that's not really the point of Plex
<jcastro> well, prime now works in the browser
<jcastro> so technically you could fullscreen and use a steam controller
<jcastro> but that's not as nice as a dedicated appliance like a roku
<balloons> I mainly use plex for local stuff, since I can't stream much anyway. But I've never used prime video despite having it for all this time
<balloons> so on a whime, I occasionally wonder if there was a saner way to consume it
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-10-21
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dpm> and good morning all
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> hey
<dpm> dholbach, good work with the clinic, btw
<dpm> I was spending some time with the onair youtube channel to create a playlist for clinics: https://www.youtube.com/user/UbuntuOnAir
<dpm> dholbach, just a tip for whenever we the connection gets interrupted: you can use the youtube editor to merge two videos and repost
<dpm> reupload, I mean
<dpm> the editor does all for you, you just need to drag and drop them
<czajkowski> alohja
<dholbach> dpm, oh... just saw your message - nice - I'll check it out :)
<dpm> dholbach, no worries, just thought I'd share a tip
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> mhall119, sorry, took over an UOS action from you :)
<dholbach> dpm, shall we review the uos board in our meeting later on?
<dpm> yeah
<dholbach> <3
<mhall119> dholbach: I feel like I should apologize to you for that :)
<dholbach> mhall119, that's not what I intended :)
<mhall119> dpm: are we having a call in a couple minutes?
<dpm> mhall119, argh, I spoke to Abi this morning, but didn't schedule the second call
<dpm> sorry
<mhall119> that's ok
<mhall119> dpm: I need to know how many gallons of coffee we might need, do you think Abi can help us estimate that?
<mhall119> also, the thought of ordering multiple gallons of coffee makes me happier than it probably should :/
<dpm> mhall119, I don't know, we can ask her :)
<dpm> a gallon of coffe its probably more than I drink in one year :)
<dholbach> dpm, speaking of drinking - are you arriving in Berlin in time for showing up at the Route66 social event on Friday? :)
<dpm> well, of course :)
<dholbach> brilliant
<dpm> actually, just in time, my train arrives at 8
<dpm> in the evening
<dholbach> yeah, I asked svij earlier when the event was going to start because I likely won't make it in time for the guided tour earlier
<dpm> same heere
<dholbach> jcastro, if you have a look at https://launchpad.net/sprints/uos-1511/+settopics there's a cloud session - it doesn't have the cloud-1511 naming, so I thought I'd let you deal with it
<jcastro> yeah I haven't started doing session things yet
<jcastro> I have like 2 time sensitive things this week, and then I'm yours
<jcastro> what's my deadline?
<dholbach> I'd push people into action wrt sessions asap
<dholbach> and if it's just by spamming all relevant lists now
<dholbach> you can still do some more time-consuming twisting-of-arms in a couple of days ;-)
<dholbach> that's at least how I'd do it :)
<jcastro> well for the juju sessions I basically just schedule them and people show up appropriately
<jcastro> carte blanche! mwahahahaah
<dholbach> :)
 * dholbach hugs jcastro
<jcastro> I find it much easier to be like "ok, you show up here, you show up here, you show up here, any questions?" is better than trying to wrestle cats
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> that makes sense
<dholbach> maybe still a quick reminder for everyone else
<dholbach> so nobody complains because they didn't see the other 249679426246 mails
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<jcastro> xenial xerus!
<Pici> !
<wxl> mhall119: you about?
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-10-22
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<davidcalle> dholbach, dpm, feedback on the new snappy/support page please https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/support/
<dpm> davidcalle, "awesome"? :-)
<dpm> great work
<davidcalle> Everyone stops the feedback!
<davidcalle> Thanks dpm, I'm good with this :)
<dpm> lol
<dholbach> oooooh!
 * dpm checks links 
<dholbach> nice work!
<davidcalle> lol dpm
<dholbach> davidcalle, maybe "in our mailing-list" → "on our mailing list" - but I'm not 100% sure
<davidcalle> dholbach, correct
<dpm> davidcalle, two things I think might be useful: the IRC link might benefit from a direct link to the web version of Freenode. I think the call to action for Ask Ubuntu might be good to be "Ask a question" and preseed it with the 'ubuntu-core' tag
<dpm> Actually, we might want to have two CTAs for the AU box: find questions and ask a question
<davidcalle> dpm, adding that, yes
<dpm> this is just a crazy idea, as it might be too early to merge _phone_ app dev resources with _IoT_ dev resources, but we could also point to the app developers G+ community to get help
 * dpm looks at page more closely
<dholbach> dpm, that's an interesting though
<dholbach> t
<dholbach> up until now I used @ubuntudev for everything snappy/snapcraft related, but didn't point people to the ubuntu developer g+ community yet
<dholbach> but it exists, with 3856 members (vs 8158 members in the ubuntu app dev community)
<davidcalle> dpm, dholbach, I've linked to the app dev one for now
<dpm> It might be worth a discussion on developer community resources and joining forces
<dpm> at UOS
<dholbach> yep
<dpm> davidcalle, ok, I looked at it in more detail, it still looks great :) Here's my more detailed feedback: http://pad.ubuntu.com/support-page-feedback
<czajkowski> Happy Thursday to you all , how are we :)
<popey> \o/
 * dholbach hugs you all :)
<czajkowski> awww *hugs* all round people
<czajkowski> it's a good day
<czajkowski> release day
<czajkowski> almost the weekend
<czajkowski> and there are fresh croissants in the oven cooking!
<dpm> \m/
<dpm> (croissant sign)
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> davidcalle, ^ this should make you happy
<davidcalle> :D
<davidcalle> Nice one
<dholbach> davidcalle, so didrocks said at some stage that there are no chocolate croissants - can you confirm?
<dholbach> let me rephrase: he repeatedly said that there are no such things as chocolate croissants
<davidcalle> dholbach, they are called "pains au chocolat"
<czajkowski> and in my house we have them both regularly :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, yeah, I know - it's been a long-standing joke between didrocks and basically everyone else :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, and they are more like  (o)__) than \m/
<dholbach> :-D
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle
 * dholbach is getting hungry now
<czajkowski> see you should all come and co work at my house then there are a selection of croissants and tea!
<czajkowski> or ake your own coffee in the evil coffee machine :)
<popey> That is the first time I've seen ascii croissants or indeed pain au chocolat
 * dpm considers sabotaging France's "no-chocolate-croissant" policy by injecting a chocolate bar on a real croissant
<dholbach> take that France!
<dpm> :)
<davidcalle> You monster, it was the only policy we all stood behind!
<dholbach> davidcalle is probably requesting assistance from all #ubuntu-fr* channels
<davidcalle> :)
<czajkowski> davidcalle: that and striking :p
<czajkowski> popey: dpm  davidcalle https://plus.google.com/u/0/+LauraCzajkowski/posts/6FDXyQt5WFa
<popey> :)
<dpm> not sure what looks scarier on the pic, popey's expression or the attack of the giant croissants
<czajkowski> lol
<dholbach> I'll take the attack of the giant croissants any day :-P
<dholbach> nom nom nom :)
<popey> Trip to Milan anyone? https://www.eventbrite.it/e/biglietti-ubuntu-day-18977391890
<czajkowski> Milan++
<davidcalle> dpm, dholbach, popey, mhall119, balloons, make sure to come to #ubuntu-release-party today :)
<popey> already there, mister late party go-er! :)
<czajkowski> lol
<davidcalle> popey, hah, I'm on auto-join
<popey> dammit
<dholbach> davidcalle, already there
<dpm> oops
 * davidcalle reboots
<dholbach> popey, balloons, davidcalle, dpm, mhall119: docs?
<dpm> dholbach, I should probably change the time for that myself, and perhaps move it to Wednesdays, as I've had to skip for the past weeks
<dholbach> wfm
<dholbach> davidcalle and I are hanging out right now
<dpm> ok, cool
<dpm> have fun with the snappy docs fest, then :)
<dpm> dholbach, popey, davidcalle, mhall119, balloons, seems that the G+ page says "it's there" already?
<popey> as does facebook
<dpm> but in fact it isn't?
<popey> #blameamrisha
<popey> or whoever did that
<popey> <- not me
<dpm> I wasn't thinking anyone here had done it, we're all on *-release-party
<dholbach> and the insights post also went out
<dpm> seems someone jumped the gun
<dholbach> yep, just pinged the marketing folks
<Pici> Theres always next release
<balloons> hehe, wait 6 months, things will all be different
<Pici> popey: not yet, see -release
<popey> bah
<Pici> bah indeed
<popey> better? :)
<Pici> much :)
<mhall119> jcastro: you can start adding your charmers summmit to summit.u.c now, it won't interfere with UOS
<mhall119> dpm: I've setup http://summit.ubuntu.com/ubucon-2016/ too
<dpm> ah, nice!
<balloons> dholbach, did any volunteers appear for the show and tell track as track leads?
<balloons> or should I ask around?
<dpm> mhall119, we might want to make the name more specific, as the UbuCon Europe will be on 2016 too. Perhaps ubucon-1601?
<mhall119> maybe, we can change it later
<dholbach> balloons, sure, the track leads are all set already
<dholbach> I added them all to the trello board
<dholbach> and mailed them all
<dholbach> balloons, https://trello.com/c/A5O5LQHB/6-add-track-leads
<dholbach> balloons, it's davidcalle and hggdh (Wed+Thu) and czajkowski (Tue)
<mhall119> dholbach: I still need hggdh and davidcalle to register so I can add them to summit.u.c
<jcastro> mhall119: ack
<mhall119> *hint* *hint*
<dholbach> mhall119, I sent the email yesterday evening
<mhall119> dholbach: I saw, just using the opportunity to ping them on IRC about it
<dholbach> ok... I wasn't sure if you wanted me to do anything more
<mhall119> no, that was for them :)
<mhall119> thanks for recruiting them all
<dholbach> good good :)
<czajkowski> ello
<czajkowski> what do I need to do
<czajkowski> I  did register
<czajkowski> highlight ftw
<hggdh> mhall119: I id register, yesterday
<dholbach> davidcalle, dpm, mhall119: a new try: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/33284171/added-updated-pages-in-wrong-place-in-django-cms-article-tree-using-postgres :)
<dpm> dholbach, indeed, I think it's a good idea to try on SO as well
<mhall119> czajkowski: you're good, I've already added you
<mhall119> hggdh: maybe it was after I was adding track leads, I'll get you added now
<hggdh> mhall119: probably, it was already night central time
<balloons> ok, well hggdh, czajkowski, davidcalle, I'm going to put out some posts and make some noise about the track to get more sessions. Feel free to do the same!
<mhall119> balloons: I've got one for you already, Mycroft is going to do a show and tell session
<balloons> wahoo, lovely
<dholbach> dpm, were you planning to do a meetup session at UOS?
<dholbach> dpm, maybe one where experienced teams can give a bit of training on how to best use it?
<dpm> dholbach, I wasn't, but we could. Did you have any teams in mind?
<dholbach> I remember that some teams said on the loco list that they had been using it, but I can't quite remember
<czajkowski> balloons: ack
<mhall119> davidcalle: so I destroyed our staging environment and tried re-building it from scratch, something's gone wrong with the postgresql deployment though, it didn't create the schema for the devportal. I'm going to follow up with webops when they're done with release-related things, just wanted ti give you an update
<mhall119> davidcalle: once we get that resolved though, I've got some updates to go out for April Wang, do you have any code that's ready to deploy?
<mhall119> April mentioned that Thibaut had some changes, are they in code or content?
<mhall119> dpm: \o/ on announcing ubucon summit, btw, I didn't mention that this morning
<dpm> mhall119, yeah \o/
<jcastro> dpm: just thought of something
<jcastro> we need to plan a picture for ubucon, so we can stop reusing the 4 year old one from orlando, lol
<dpm> jcastro, re-lol
<dpm> jcastro, having someone being able to take nice pictures is on my list
<jcastro> randall should be your guy, he brings his gear all the time
<dpm> awesome
<dpm> bbl
<mhall119> the SCaLE guys might have someone too
<mhall119> or Jason from System76, isn't he a photographer?
<jcastro> yeah
<popey> jderose, yes
<jcastro> him and his wife
<jcastro> tara iirc?
<mhall119> sounds right
<mhall119> we'll have to find a good location at the convention center
<mhall119> and maybe a ladder
<balloons> welp, seems I shouldn't use bcc when I send things to a list
<dholbach> all rightie - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<popey> mhall119: you should have an updated weather app on your device :)
<popey> Feel free to report how hot it is where you are :)
<popey> here, it is not hot http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-10-22-184245.png
<popey> Although I'm not sure, because it's using a temperature scale FROM THE PAST! :)
<mhall119> popey: oh, pretty weather app
<mhall119> yay, side-swiping it back, that's so much nicer and more intuitive
<mhall119> oh wait, that changes location? also cool, I guess
<wxl> hey the actual cost of Ubuntu Oregon's SeaGL trip was a little bit more than expected. I've emailed clan with receipts and such, but thought I'd mention it to you guys in case you need to approve. ~$50 over.
<mhall119> wxl: she already emailed us about it, it's been approved
<wxl> great thanks mhall119
<wxl> this last minute stuff is for the birds, man.
 * wxl takes of his LoCo Team Leader hat on and puts on his LoCo Council Member hat
<mhall119> yeah, rushing is no fun
<mhall119> popey: I love all the new details available now, but they're still nicely out of the way until you want them
<wxl> also i want to draw attention to the email i just sent regarding problems with the China LoCo leadership. this kind of fell into our lap, i think, some time before my term started. last i heard we were trying to set up a meeting but i've heard nothing sense. just checking in, really.
<mhall119> popey: also, it's 81F here :(
<wxl> ↑ sent to the CC
<mhall119> wxl: just saw it come in, will read it a bit later
<wxl> mhall119: it's a mess, really. i'm not sure you'll even exactly be able to figure out what the problem is from the emails. i don't think it ever really was clear.
<popey> mhall119: working okay?
<mhall119> popey: no, it's too hot, make it cooler
<mhall119> also, there aren't enough Saturdays, can the devs add a few more into the week?
<mhall119> but the rain chances are lower than they were earlier in the year, for which I approve
<popey> :)
<popey> Well, at least I have something for the weekly update tomorrow ;)
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-10-23
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> yo
<jose> o/
<philipballew> jose, you are up late!
<jose> philipballew: yes, finishing some school work
<philipballew> jose, I know all about that man. sorry.
<jose> worst is, classes start at 10am tomorrow
<philipballew> shoot, thats bad.
<jose> it's a fun assignment :)
<philipballew> my record for staying up to work on a school project is 39 hours.
<philipballew> its not fun
<jose> I'm off to bed now, need to rest a bit. laters all! o/
<davidcalle> morning o/
<davidcalle> dholbach, how do you see page numbers, you need to download as pdf?
<davidcalle> nvm, answer is yes
<dholbach> davidcalle, I see them in the gdoc too
<davidcalle> dholbach, right I've just seen there are different view layouts
<dholbach> oh ok
<davidcalle> dholbach, not nitpicking but what do you mean by "Apps (‘type: app’ in snappy packaging or the default if not specified)" , page 16?
<davidcalle> Is the default something else than app?
<dholbach> I didn't write that
<dholbach> let me try to understand it myself :)
<davidcalle> Hah :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, ah!
<dholbach> app snaps, gadget snaps, kernel snaps, etc
<dholbach> of framework
<dholbach> or framework
<dholbach> so maybe an introductory sentence about the variety of snaps we have should make this clearer
<dholbach> let me see if it's mentioned earlier somewhere
<davidcalle> dholbach, maybe just "and the default if..."
<dholbach> <3
<dholbach> done
<dholbach> thanks for nitpicking ;-)
<czajkowski> aloha
<davidcalle> dholbach, sorry I'm only helping with reviews for now, I'll have more time tonight to crunch through some items
<dholbach> don't worry
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle
<dpm> ok, off to Berlin
<dpm> see you all on Monday, or perhaps during the weekend ;)
<dpm> o/
<czajkowski> toodles
<jcastro> popey: man, I didn't even know the donation page was standalone
<jcastro> I thought it was just part of the download page
<popey> yeah
<popey> handy huh
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all on Monday!
<balloons> somehow, I always find myself uploading a new click to the store at the EOD on friday
<balloons> haha.. fingers crossed it goes well
<czajkowski> balloons: did it work ?
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-10-24
<wxl> aren't you guys concerned about the lack of a member?
<popey> wxl, wat?
<wxl> yes that came out wrong popey. i guess i'm saying, aren't you guys anxious to have your vacant seat on the council filled?
<popey> wxl, which council?
<wxl> popey: the cc
<popey> wxl, the cc are in the process of going through the nominations
<popey> so once that's done, people will vote
<wxl> yes i gather that popey it just seems to be taking quite a while. a week or so now?
<popey> wxl, That's pretty typical
<wxl> popey: thus your relaxed attitude about it XD
 * popey shrugs
<popey> it's not like the CC has no members
<popey> they don't expire for a few weeks yet :)
<wxl> indeed, you are not chopped liver. :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-10-25
<czajkowski> aloha Greetings from OSCON
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-10-24
<Mister_Q> morning o/
<popey> morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> yo
<czajkowski> popey: back home now?
<popey> ya
<czajkowski> excellent
<czajkowski> popey: you flying from LHR to Dusseldorf?
<popey> not booked yet
<czajkowski> popey: the other half is coming :)
<popey> uhoh
<czajkowski> cashed in a bunch of pts and paid £40 for him to come along
<svij> czajkowski: when are you arriving if I may ask? ;)
<czajkowski> Friday
<czajkowski> 18th
<czajkowski> bit early so will have a look around Dusseldorf
<svij> ah
<svij> czajkowski: I'm currenlty planning a museum visit on friday 4pm in essen (a bit of local history with coal miners etc.)
<svij> are you also interested? Just need to know if there are ~20 people who are itnerested and have time to join :)
<czajkowski> svij: not sure yet tbh
<czajkowski> sounds interesting though
<svij> that's enough if tehre are ~20 people who might be interested than I might book (will confirm though)
<svij> thanks :)
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you tomorrow!
<czajkowski> mhall119: did you get access to jira ?
<mhall119> czajkowski: yes, just signed up for it today, will post my request when I have a couple minutes
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-10-25
<dholbach> good morning
<svij> morning
<czajkowski> mhall119_: cheers
<Mister_Q> svij I wont make it in time for our ubucon meeting today sorry. I'm still on my way back home from the airport
<svij> Mister_Q: ok
<dholbach> ok
<svij> dholbach: not sure if you're in the hangout already but it looks like I cant join or someone of you need to accept me in there
<dholbach> oh
<dholbach> bizarre
<dholbach> maybe wrong gmail login?
<dholbach> I didn't get a "here's somebody trying to join" notification
<dholbach> but I'm not owner of the event on the calendar, so maybe that's why?
<dholbach> try again
<popey> changed permissions
<popey> try now
<svij> yeah probably because the owners gone
<popey> the permissions were wrong, it was set to canonical only, so I changed it
<czajkowski> popey: dholbach davidcalle https://lists.fosdem.org/pipermail/fosdem/2016-October/002470.html
<czajkowski> might be iterested in submitting
<dholbach> have good one everyone - see you tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-10-26
<dholbach> good morning
<Mister_Q> morning o/
<czajkowski> Aloha
<czajkowski> dholbach: you've gotten your groove back
<dholbach> czajkowski, these are OLD mixes :)
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - have a good one!
<wxl> ugh so i got my community donations funds for seagl and now the ticket price has increased ugh. what do you advise i do?
<czajkowski> mhall119: ^
<ahoneybun> I usually ask for a little mor
<ahoneybun> in case of that
<ahoneybun> then push the extra back into the project
<wxl> oh that's a good idea
<wxl> i'm always so careful about the money. i don't want to ask for too much
<wxl> i guess i have two options: tell clare to talk to the cc and ask them to confirm an additional amount or make a whole new request? i don't know.
<ahoneybun> how big is the difference wxl?
<wxl> ahoneybun: about $50. i realize i also didn't ask for enough to cover baggage. so in total then, $75
<ahoneybun> do you have Google Wallet?
<wxl> i think i may still have it
<wxl> i have PayPal too
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-10-27
<mhall119> wxl: make an additional request to cover the difference if it's not unreasonable
<wxl> mhall119: k iwll do
<Kilos> o/
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<Kilos> and others
<jcastro> dholbach: !
<dholbach> jcastro, yo!
<jcastro> https://www.devopsdays.org/events/2016-berlin/welcome/
<jcastro> http://cfgmgmtcamp.eu/berlin-2016/
<jcastro> Marco is going to this to talk to people about juju and snaps
<jcastro> we would love some snap backup to talk to upstream projects that attend
<dholbach> that's during UOS times :-/
<dholbach> all right, I call it a day - see you tomorrow!
<marcoceppi> jcastro: I'm going to talk about justtttttt juju
<marcoceppi> it's a lightning talk
<jcastro> I mean the booth-to-booth stuff
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-10-28
<dholbach> good morning
<Mister_Q> dholbach o/
<svij> morning all
<Mister_Q> hey svij
<svij> hey Mister_Q
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij Mister_Q
<dholbach> hi Mister_Q, hi Kilos
<dholbach> all right - I call it a day!
<dholbach> have a great weekend everyone!
<tsimonq2> popey: Please approve Jose Manuel Santamaria Lema (aka Santa) for ~ubuntu-wiki-editors. He's a Kubuntu Ninja and we trust him. :)
<tsimonq2> mhall119: ^
<popey> tsimonq2: done (a while back)
<tsimonq2> popey: Thanks.
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-10-29
<tsimonq2> jose: Ping.
<tsimonq2> I really really hope I don't have to be 18 to be an org admin... :(
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-10-30
<Kilos> 0/
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-10-27
<CoderEurope> Hi there, i need halp downloading & installing meetfranz https://i.stack.imgur.com/TknSb.png | What is the best channel to proceed as I am looking at other comments on askubuntu ?
<CoderEurope> balloons, dont want to put you in your place, but are you theRe ?
<CoderEurope> willcooke, you have any strategy for installing (that can halp me) meetFraz on 17.10 artful ?
<CoderEurope> apologies I know iam in the wromg channel.
<CoderEurope> nhandler, ping
<willcooke> CoderEurope, is it an Electon app?
<willcooke> It kinda looks like one from the screenshot on their homepage, and if so, they it would be a snap to turn it in to a snap
<willcooke> geddit
<CoderEurope> Yes it is an electron app.
<CoderEurope> app.asar.unpacked/electron.asar appears in my thunar.
<willcooke> CoderEurope, you should ask them to snap it, it's easy!
<CoderEurope> but they probably dont want a launchpad account ? anyway - how dio I install an electron executable ?
<CoderEurope> maybe Iam seeking too much attention here ....
<CoderEurope> Is yak Yak a snap yet ?
<willcooke> CoderEurope, yes, looks like it
<willcooke> snap find yak
<willcooke> Name    Version  Developer     Notes  Summary
<willcooke> yakyak  1.4.3    snapcrafters  -      YakYak
<CoderEurope> cheers, bye.
<willcooke> ?!
<wxl> @popey: can you help the ucc figure out how to deal with the poll for the loco-council?
